# India vs Pakistan Asia Cup 2014 at Mirpur



## SouthDesi

India take on Pakistan in a highly anticipated clash in the Asia Cup 2014 at Mirpur on March 2. This will be the sixth match of the Asia Cup. India and Pakistan have played two matches each. They have also won one and lost one so far. The Last time India played Pakistan in the Asia Cup, they beat them by six wickets. India chased down a 330-run target in less than 48 overs.

Who will be the winner this time?


----------



## blood

would obviously want india to win , 
but our bowling s#cks big time , specially in the depth overs. We don't have an experienced head like zaheer khan.


----------



## DarkPrince

blood said:


> would obviously want india to win ,
> but our bowling s#cks big time , specially in the depth overs. We don't have an experienced head like zaheer khan.



you have varun aron..


----------



## blood

DarkPrince said:


> you have varun aron..


are you a false flagger ? 
bcz if you are really bdeshi you must have have gone into a long exile after afghans fcked you.


----------



## DarkPrince

blood said:


> are you a false flagger ?
> bcz if you are really bdeshi you must have have gone into a long exile after afghans fcked you.



i supported afghanistan today


----------



## blood

DarkPrince said:


> i supported afghanistan today


good for you


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

blood said:


> are you a false flagger ?
> bcz if you are really bdeshi you must have have gone into a long exile after afghans fcked you.



@DarkPrince is our RAW-bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WAR-rior



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Whoever plays better, will win!! Lols


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

It will not be easy win for either side. Pakistan even gave hard time to sri lankan in first match which they lost because of their immaturity in chasing and gave away five wickets to malilga in 15 balls and India vs sri lanka match was close as well and went in last over..so hopefully this one will be exciting and close as well and its semi final of asia cup so pressure match and hopefull pakistan dont lose temper


----------



## farhan_9909

Congrats to pakistan on the historic win.

Tomorrow this time i will quote my own post again

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

farhan_9909 said:


> Congrats to pakistan on the historic win.
> 
> Tomorrow this time i will quote my own post again


Hahahaha chokers always choke at big tournaments see the past


----------



## karan.1970

Raja.Pakistani said:


> It will not be easy win for either side. Pakistan even gave hard time to sri lankan in first match which they lost because of their immaturity in chasing and gave away five wickets to malilga in 15 balls and India vs sri lanka match was close as well and went in last over..so hopefully this one will be exciting and close as well and its semi final of asia cup so pressure match and hopefull pakistan dont lose temper


Ages since we had a nail biter.. One of the 2 sides always ends up choking...


----------



## arp2041

farhan_9909 said:


> Congrats to pakistan on the historic win.
> 
> Tomorrow this time i will quote my own post again



Or Will DELETE it 

No Worries i have QUOTED it now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

karan.1970 said:


> Ages since we had a nail biter.. One of the 2 sides always ends up choking...



Second last Asia cup,,, where Misbah and Younis Khan chased 311 runs against india that was also a nail biter match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

mafiya said:


> Second last Asia cup,,, where Misbah and Younis Khan chased 311 runs against india that was also a nail biter match


Yea I remember that.


----------



## chauvunist

Guys take an indral tablet tommorow or you guys will have lot of Palpitations like me...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

The dew factor gives a big unfair advantage to the team batting second. Format of ODI must be revised to make the game more fair and even.


----------



## Marshmallow

i have a feelin dat pakistan will win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> i have a feelin dat pakistan will win



me too . . .

awww . . we have so much in common

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> me too . . .
> 
> awww . . we have so much in common


haha u against india's win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> haha u against india's win


ofcourse not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> ofcourse not


thn may INDIA LOSE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> thn may INDIA LOSE!




we'll see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> we'll see


bet lagi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> bet lagi?



Lagi 


par kis chiz ki ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> Lagi
> 
> 
> par kis chiz ki ?


ill slap u if u lose n will kick u if u win haha jk

is chiz ki!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> ill slap u if u lose n will kick u if u win haha jk
> 
> is chiz ki!


deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


>



yeah its a deal . . coz i know you can't slap me when u need a 4' table just to open the doors of your house ( hard for u to reach upto my face ) and you can't kick me either . . when a obese midget like u needs two men just to move you a couple of inches. . kicking is stretched a bit too far 

# the above stated lines are mere fiction and have no relation with reality and are used for the purpose of entertainment only  #

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> yeah its a deal . . coz i know you can't slap me when u need a 4' table just to open the doors of you house ( hard for u to reach upto my face ) and you can't kick me either . . when a obese midget like u needs two men just to move you a couple of inches. . kicking is stretched a bit too far
> 
> # the above stated lines are mere fiction and have no relation with reality and are used for the purpose of entertainment only  #


haha 

btw wen will da match start?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> haha
> 
> btw wen will da match start?


afternoon may be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai_Hind

Marshmallow said:


> haha
> 
> btw wen will da match start?




1:30 pm IST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> afternoon may be



No good for nocturnals then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Jai_Hind said:


> 1:30 pm IST


say at 1:30 it wud b death of indian cricket in asia cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> No good for nocturnals then!



yeah . . 

i'll sleep in a while or so 



Marshmallow said:


> say at 1:30 it wud b death of indian cricket in asia cup









Mr. Mungrilal just filed a petition against you. . .for stealing his " haseen sapne "

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> yeah . .
> 
> i'll sleep in a while or so



That's a bit early for you... isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> That's a bit early for you... isn't it?



Yeah . . .i always sleep after my morning Breakfast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> yeah . .
> 
> i'll sleep in a while or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Mungrilal just filed a petition against you. . .for stealing his " haseen sapne "


wht time wud it b in pak wen da match start? can u tell me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> wht time wud it b in pak wen da match start? can u tell me


 1 o'clock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

chak de INDIA said:


> Yeah . . .i always sleep after my morning Breakfast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> 1 o'clock


pm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai_Hind

Marshmallow said:


> say at 1:30 it wud b death of indian cricket in asia cup




Dont think so.... Book few hospital beds for your team... Your batsman makes me cry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> pm?



yup



JanjaWeed said:


>



aree bhai, once i'll join back . . i'll be like just another guy . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> yup
> 
> 
> 
> aree bhai, once i'll join back . . i'll be like just another guy . .


y not sleep eik hi dafa afta watchin Pakistans win in 1pm match tody?



Jai_Hind said:


> Dont think so.... Book few hospital beds for your team... Your batsman makes me cry


unless its fixed like it happens in IPL thn ofcourse india wud win!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> y not sleep eik hi dafa afta watchin Pakistans win in 1pm match tody?
> 
> 
> unless its fixed like it happens in IPL thn ofcourse india wud win!



Haww. . u don't know ??

Asia cup is fixed . .

Sri lanka and india will be in the finals. . and. . . India will lift the cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> Haww. . u don't know ??
> 
> Asia cup is fixed . .
> 
> Sri lanka and india will be in the finals. . and. . . India will lift the cup


noooooooooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> noooooooooooooooo








.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai_Hind

Marshmallow said:


> unless its fixed like it happens in IPL thn ofcourse india wud win!



Match fixing hmmm.... I know who does that better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Jai_Hind said:


> Match fixing hmmm.... I know who does that better



Actually we Are the biggest match fixers. . thing is. . we don't sell ourselves. . we buy others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

chak de INDIA said:


> Actually we Are biggest match fixers. . thing is. . we don't sell ourselves. . * we buy others *


dats even bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jai_Hind

Marshmallow said:


> noooooooooooooooo




Dont worry.... The whole pakistani team will get free tickets from India as a sign of friendship :mrgreen:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Marshmallow said:


> dats even bad



money talks billo . .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

A virtual semi-final It will be BiG taqra


----------



## IceSage

farhan_9909 said:


> Congrats to pakistan on the historic win.
> 
> Tomorrow this time i will quote my own post again



India vs Pakistan in Bangladesh has never been a good match-up for Pakistanis result-wise, whether it was in 1971 or last years Asia Cup.


----------



## xyxmt

IceSage said:


> India vs Pakistan in Bangladesh has never been a good match-up for Pakistanis result-wise, whether it was in 1971 or last years Asia Cup.



but this time you wont be hiding behind Bangalis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agamdilawari

Pakistan r firm favorites here. It has always bee Indian batting vs Pak bowling but with MSD out of this squad, get Indian top3 early and rest will fall as pack of cards. Its 70:30 in Pak's favor. India's only chance to win here is bat first, set total of 280+ and put pressure on Pka batting bcz they crumble under pressure.


----------



## Nova2

show time : India Vs Pakistan ......jaldi shuru karo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

chak de INDIA said:


> Actually we Are the biggest match fixers. . thing is. . we don't sell ourselves. . we buy others



wah kya dialogue mari hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

DarkPrince said:


> wah kya dialogue mari hai



Note kar le. . aage kaam aayega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

If Pakistan doesn't beat India in the match today I'll beat them for sure and that too with a cricket bat


----------



## kaykay

I hope India bats first and set a score anything above 300. No matter how bad is pitch for bowling, chasing 300 is 90% times end up unsuccessful.


----------



## PurpleButcher

I cant take the tension... Hope it rains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Clash of the titans, Asia cup bhaad mein jaye, just win this one guys



kaykay said:


> I hope India bats first and set a score anything above 300. No matter how bad is pitch for bowling, chasing 300 is 90% times end up unsuccessful.


We should chase. Our bowling is shit, we cant defend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

I am in office and will not able to see 1st batting. lagta hai compay me aag laga doon. phir leave jaayegi


----------



## ExtraOdinary

Sankpal said:


> I am in office and will not able to see 1st batting. lagta hai compay me aag laga doon. phir leave jaayegi


wtf, you should resign from that company ASAP, sunday ko kaun office jata hai


----------



## Sankpal

ExtraOdinary said:


> wtf, you should resign from that company ASAP, sunday ko kaun office jata hai



financial year end.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

sunday is a working day here in KSA


----------



## Cherokee

So the trolling has started before the match i see .


----------



## kaykay

ExtraOdinary said:


> Clash of the titans, Asia cup bhaad mein jaye, just win this one guys
> 
> 
> We should chase. Our bowling is shit, we cant defend


Yaar without Dhoni our chasing spirit is incomplete. We don't have any reliable batsmen in middle order thus I feel that we should bat first and try to score as much as we can.


----------



## forcetrip

chak de INDIA said:


> Actually we Are the biggest match fixers. . thing is. . we don't sell ourselves. . we buy others



Your BCCI incharges son in law was indicted for buying off a whole team of your most financially lucrative IPL. Thats like chopping the hen for the golden egg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Sankpal said:


> I am in office and will not able to see 1st batting. lagta hai compay me aag laga doon. phir leave jaayegi


Aabey company chhod ke aaja LOLs. But koi nahi bhai. Remember this and convince yourself 'kutto ka na koi sunday nahi hota hai aur kutte saato din kutte hi hote hai'
ps: kidding. Hehe


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

PurpleButce post: 5336303 said:


> I cant take the tension... Hope it rains


Match ko as a match he lena chaya
Players huns rhey hotey hein haar k be aur awam awahein he tense howe ja rhi hoti ha jese zindagi aur mout k jung ho lol


----------



## Aarush

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Match ko as a match he lena chaya
> Players huns rhey hotey hein haar k be aur awam awahein he tense howe ja rhi hoti ha jese zindagi aur mout k jung ho lol


nobel thought...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Go Pakistan Go!!
@BDforever declare your loyalties


----------



## Sankpal

kaykay said:


> Aabey company chhod ke aaja LOLs. But koi nahi bhai. Remember this and convince yourself 'kutto ka na koi sunday nahi hota hai aur kutte saato din kutte hi hote hai'
> ps: kidding. Hehe



............................ Boss ki ladki patani hai so don't mind uske liye to kutte bhi ban sakte hai...


----------



## kaykay

Sankpal said:


> ............................ Boss ki ladki patani hai so don't mind uske liye to kutte bhi ban sakte hai...


sahi hai guru. Lols


----------



## A.Rafay

When is the match starting?


----------



## kaykay

A.Rafay said:


> When is the match starting?


In next 30 minutes.


----------



## Aarush

pakistan won the toss...opt bowl

Amit Mishra in..


----------



## JanjaWeed

Pakistan wins toss & to bowl first. India to bat....


----------



## jaunty

Pakistan won the toss and bowling first.


----------



## A.Rafay

JanjaWeed said:


> Pakistan wins toss & to bowl first. India to bat....





jaunty said:


> Pakistan won the toss and bowling first.


Is bowling first good? Hows the pitch conditions and dew factor?


----------



## Strigon

Any live stream links?


----------



## jaunty

A.Rafay said:


> Is bowling first good? Hows the pitch conditions and dew factor?



Against India bowling first is always good. They chase well but can't seem to defend anything. However Pakistan are a horrible chasing team themselves. Should be interesting.


----------



## JanjaWeed

A.Rafay said:


> Is bowling first good? Hows the pitch conditions and dew factor?



na.. today batting first is good. 'cause India is batting first! Pitch doesn't come into play in a India vs Pak match. It's the nerve...


----------



## jaunty

PTV didn't show India's anthem. So insecure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JanjaWeed

jaunty said:


> PTV didn't show India's anthem. So insecure.


naa... seriously? that's hardcore man...


----------



## A.Rafay

jaunty said:


> PTV didn't show India's anthem. So insecure.


I avoid ptv, they show too many ads. I can't feel the cricket match going with all those ads. But PTV is the only stream available which doesn't buffer lol


----------



## Reviewer21

Bhai log gaali galoch chaalu Karo match is about to begin.


----------



## Srinivas

@Pumba @Parul where are you ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

what? Hafiz is opening the bowling!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

India is no problem for us.. Main problem is srilanka in this tournament.


----------



## Backbencher

lol first boundary


----------



## NKVD

Peaceful Civilian said:


> India is no problem for us.. Main problem is srilanka in this tournament.


hahaha you keep telling it yourself from Last 24 Yrs in every major tournaments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Backbencher

Peaceful Civilian said:


> India is no problem for us.. Main problem is srilanka in this tournament.


Pls turn off your denial mode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

jaunty said:


> PTV didn't show India's anthem. So insecure.


Or that is owned by the likes of AL-Kafir 



Akash A. said:


> lol first boundary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Loadshedding...


----------



## jarves

M-48 said:


> Loadshedding...


In which area do you live??


----------



## Srinivas

4 !!!!


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Loadshedding...


Match ke doran to load shedding nahi kerte hain woh bhi Pakistan india ka match. Tum kisi gaon me rahti ho?


----------



## Backbencher

I feel the inform player like dhawan might be crucial for india today........btw another boundary scored mere pakistani bhaiyo


----------



## kaykay

India 11/0 off 2 overs.

ek aur boundary. 15 runs off 2.2 overs.

Dhawan gone.


----------



## Stealth

FINALLY OUT


----------



## Devil Soul

Dhawan a gonnerrrr


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Dhawan out


----------



## Stealth

JanjaWeed said:


> what? Hafiz is opening the bowling!



get the Answer now


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Agli wicket kohli ki chaya early


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Agli wicket kohli ki chaya early



Khel to lene de bhai thoda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

chak de INDIA said:


> Khel to lene de bhai thoda


Woo thora khel ley to out nhi hota

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

whata 6


----------



## Srinivas

6 !!! handsome and majestic !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Haha dhawan! Bad luck. Hafeez opening the bowling proved good. Umar gul should do something now. Go Pakistan go! !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

six


----------



## Devil Soul

We need to get the wkts of Kholi & Rohit, both soon .... others r talented, but inexperienced


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Devil Soul said:


> We need to get the wkts of Kholi & Rohit, both soon .... others r talented, but inexperienced



achha ji


----------



## Devil Soul

Gul need to control his short pitch delivers...


----------



## kaykay

Six.


----------



## Devil Soul

chak de INDIA said:


> achha ji


AAHHHOOOO KAKA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Stealth said:


> get the Answer now



oh.. you bookmarked my post? isn't that great

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

JanjaWeed said:


> oh.. you bookmarked my post? isn't that great





4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bowling is not good..rohit jesa slow bunda maar rha ha jo neend se uth k a jata ha khelne


----------



## Jaanbaz

Gul is not as good as he used to be few years ago. We should have kept Mohammed Irfan.


----------



## EyanKhan

Jaanbaz said:


> Gul is not as good as he used to be few years ago. We should have kept Mohammed Irfan.


He is injured


----------



## A.Rafay

Jaanbaz said:


> Gul is not as good as he used to be few years ago. We should have kept Mohammed Irfan.


Irfan was good bowler, wonder why he is not in. Maybe injury?


----------



## Sankpal

Peaceful Civilian said:


> India is no problem for us.. Main problem is srilanka in this tournament.



What are u saying??? I don't think PAK will be problem for INDIA.... India is better but can't say anything about ODI match.


----------



## Backbencher

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Bowling is not good..rohit jesa slow bunda maar rha ha jo neend se uth k a jata ha khelne


haha lol....waise itna bhi bura nahi khelta voh bandaa........waise Ramiz Raja to unki taarif karte karte thak jaate hai


----------



## Jaanbaz

EyanKhan said:


> He is injured



Gul is injured or Irfan lol?


----------



## EyanKhan

why did they put Mohammad Talha in the squad


----------



## Sankpal

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Bowling is not good..rohit jesa slow bunda maar rha ha jo neend se uth k a jata ha khelne




I agree


----------



## Jaanbaz

EyanKhan said:


> why did they put Mohammad Talha in the squad



safarish. 99% of our team is there thanks to safarish.


----------



## EyanKhan

Akash A. said:


> haha lol....waise itna bhi bura nahi khelta voh bandaa........waise Ramiz Raja to unki taarif karte karte thak jaate hai


Rameez nai bhai Ramiesh Raja

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Jaanbaz said:


> Gul is injured or Irfan lol?



both. . .irfan physically and gull mentally ...LOL  (j/k)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

six . 

@Raja.Pakistani What would be ideal total on this pitch ??


----------



## 45'22'

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Bowling is not good..rohit jesa slow bunda maar rha ha jo neend se uth k a jata ha khelne


agar rohit 40 se pehle out na hua toh woh banda century laga dega
uss ko set hone mein time lagta hai

usko out karne ka best tarika hai 2 fielders in slip with pace attack

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

Jaanbaz said:


> Gul is injured or Irfan lol?


Irfan


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

its a 6


----------



## majesticpankaj

Pakistanis will shit if india cross 250


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

4


----------



## Devil Soul

RR goes to 6+ ... nice


----------



## SwAggeR

12 runs from the over...


----------



## EyanKhan




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Sankpal said:


> What are u saying??? I don't think PAK will be problem for INDIA.... India is better but can't say anything about ODI match.


Pakistan is better team. Even your fielders are very fragile, they can't stop single run, and they can't take catch.. And your fragile bowling...very bad


----------



## A.Rafay

Bad over for Pakistan!


----------



## SwAggeR

@Sher Malang whom are you supporting ??


----------



## Jaanbaz

bewakoof and slow captain. Misbah is dreaming about fairies at the same time match is going on.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

SwAggeR said:


> six .
> 
> @Raja.Pakistani What would be ideal total on thispitch h ??


It seem very good batting pitch so i would say 300 plus


----------



## 45'22'

SwAggeR said:


> @Sher Malang whom are you supporting ??


yeh bhi koi puchne wali baat hai
obvioulsy India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Jaanbaz said:


> bewakoof and slow captain. Misbah is dreaming about fairies at the same time match is going on.



sri lankan cheerleaders were awesome during the T20 world cup. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Jaanbaz said:


> bewakoof and slow captain. Misbah is dreaming about fairies at the same time match is going on.


anti misbah...........you must be a afridi fan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

45'22' said:


> anti misbah...........you must be a afridi fan


Misbah is good

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

SwAggeR said:


> @Sher Malang whom are you supporting ??


BLA lolzzzzzzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Raja.Pakistani said:


> It seem very good batting pitch so i would say 300 plus



Yep, outfield too is very fast.


45'22' said:


> yeh bhi koi puchne wali baat hai
> obvioulsy India



Let him answer for himself.


----------



## 45'22'

SwAggeR said:


> Yep, outfield too is very fast.
> 
> Let him answer for himself.


he said this yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Here is something to cheer everyone up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

4


----------



## SwAggeR

44444


----------



## ranjeet

We need support from every single RAW proxy ..... come on Rawamy, BLA, TTP, LTTE and Northern Allaince.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> Here is something to cheer everyone up




achhe politician banoge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang

Supporting India today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

India should not cross 240, then only Pakistan has a chance to win.


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> achhe politician banoge


 i have big plans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Match ke doran to load shedding nahi kerte hain woh bhi Pakistan india ka match. Tum kisi gaon me rahti ho?



Han tmhre brabar may 

I don't know may be in NS's government they don't care about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

ranjeet said:


> We need support from every single RAW proxy ..... come on Rawamy, BLA, TTP, LTTE and Northern Allaince.


raw se yaad aaya @BDforever kahan hai tu????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

4


----------



## Stealth

Shabaash Misbah aur day is Deed futyee ko over shabaash!


----------



## EyanKhan

Sher Malang said:


> Supporting India today


Et tu Brutus


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Sher Malang said:


> Supporting India today





EyanKhan said:


> i have big plans



i'll be your counterpart in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Fck junaid!!!


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> raw se yaad aaya @BDforever kahan hai tu????


YAWN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyanKhan

Out!!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> YAWN



kal se hosh me nahi hai mera Bangali bhai 

KOHLI OUT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

KhOLI OUTT BULZZ EYEEEEEEEE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

out... Kohli gone..


----------



## EyanKhan

BDforever said:


> YAWN


Declare your loyalties now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Kohli Gone ...


----------



## Devil Soul

OUT................. there goes Kholi


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> YAWN


bhaag sale,manhoos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Haha gud junaid! !


----------



## forcetrip

THey need rohit now. With Kohli gone, Pakistan has a shot at this batting.


----------



## JanjaWeed

Kya? Kohli ko Gul ne gul kar diya?


----------



## 45'22'

rayudu ki jagah pujara ko khilana tha
middle order is very weak


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Kohli k baad rohit chaya urgent


----------



## ranjeet

kar lo BC tattay muthi mein !!!!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Kohli k baad rohit chaya urgent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Kohli k baad rohit chaya urgent



bhai woh b khaelnay aya hey koi toffee nahe jo har cheez cahhhyee lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

A.Rafay said:


> Haha gud junaid! !


badalta hai rang musam jese 
anyways it was Gul


----------



## SwAggeR

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Kohli k baad rohit chaya urgent


Rohit aaj 200 baneyaga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jaanbaz

45'22' said:


> anti misbah...........you must be a afridi fan



Afridi is old. We need more young players.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

majesticpankaj said:


> Pakistanis will shit if india cross 250


Bhai 250 is very difficult to reach for India now.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

kaykay said:


> Bhai 250 is very difficult to reach for India now.


----------



## narcon




----------



## Robinhood Pandey

280-300 BANEGA..


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Pakistan is better team. Even your fielders are very fragile, they can't stop single run, and they can't take catch.. And your fragile bowling...very bad



Do you think PAK players are better??? Do one thing starting from keeper fielding.........


----------



## Devil Soul

SwAggeR said:


> Rohit aaj 200 baneyaga.


phir u'll fall off de bed.... with broken dream....


----------



## Jaanbaz

SwAggeR said:


> Rohit aaj 200 baneyaga.



Someone get Rohit out please.


----------



## SwAggeR

60/2 after 10 overs.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Stealth said:


> bhai woh b khaelnay aya hey koi toffee nahe jo har cheez cahhhyee lolzz


Dekho mein ne motivate kia kohli chaya juldi mil gaya..abb rohit b join karhey ga kohli ko inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

kaykay said:


> Bhai 250 is very difficult to reach for India now.


need a century from Sharma ji atleast

and rahane/kartik needs to perform

otherwise 250 looks difficult


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

4


----------



## Sankpal

Kohli OUT


----------



## EyanKhan

Koi Indian channel dekha raha hai ptv has too many ads


----------



## SwAggeR

narcon said:


> View attachment 19260



And Pakistan choose to field after winning toss


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

4


----------



## SwAggeR

44444444


----------



## Devil Soul

lala comes on to bowl...


----------



## A.Rafay

EyanKhan said:


> badalta hai rang musam jese
> anyways it was Gul


I didn't saw that man, my stream froze. Too bad.


----------



## SwAggeR

Jaanbaz said:


> Someone get Rohit out please.



Yes , he will get out in 50th over.


----------



## Devil Soul

Rohit looks in good touch... aaj score karay ga lagta ha


----------



## 45'22'

Devil Soul said:


> Rohit looks in good touch... aaj score karay ga lagta ha


nazar mata lagao usko


----------



## Sher Malang

SwAggeR said:


> @Sher Malang whom are you supporting ??



I am supporting India in this match

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Devil Soul said:


> Rohit looks in good touch... aaj score karay ga lagta ha



Apna HS lagayega aaj.


----------



## Sher Malang

Rohit should stay there at least up to 25 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Sher Malang said:


> Rohit should stay there at least up to 25 overs



No till 45th over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

SwAggeR said:


> No till 45th over.


agar khila hi rahe ho toh 50 hi kar do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Rohit is hitting 50, somebody get his wicket! Comeon lala


----------



## Devil Soul

45'22' said:


> nazar mata lagao usko

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Sher Malang said:


> I am supporting India in this match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Rohit kohli tumara wait kar rha ha..thuk ghey ho gaya yaar boht khel liya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## godofwar

The pitch is a batsman's heaven.Wonder what would be a competitive total on thihs pitch.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Sher Malang said:


> I am supporting India in this match


Yea india did great job to help afghan team so your supporting india make sense lol


----------



## SwAggeR

45'22' said:


> agar khila hi rahe ho toh 50 hi kar do



Meine socha, thoda Pakistan pe reham kar doon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Sher Malang said:


> I am supporting India in this match


Im not surprised you northern alliance goon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Cricket is the most boring game I'v ever came across. 



Good luck IndiPakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

4


----------



## SwAggeR

44444


----------



## A.Rafay

Sher Malang said:


> I am supporting India in this match


You are not afghani, you are false flagger indian sitting in indian embassy in Afghanistan.


----------



## EyanKhan

Arabian Legend said:


> Cricket is the most boring game I'v ever came across.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck IndiPakistan.


Cricket is awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

A.Rafay said:


> You are not afghani, you are false flagger indian sitting in indian embassy in Afghanistan.



seriously ? he looks afghani in his pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

@A.Rafay bro calm down?? kya hogaya?


----------



## 45'22'

Arabian Legend said:


> Cricket is the most boring game I'v ever came across.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck IndiPakistan.


isko koi goli maar do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Batting second on this pitch is the biggest blunder ever. We are more than pathetic chasers.

India might win this thanks to our stupid captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sankpal

wAITNING FOR 100/2 RUNS


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

4 . . . 50 for Rohit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

50 for ROHIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Rohit's batting looks quite fluent today! what has changed suddenly?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

EyanKhan said:


> @A.Rafay bro calm down?? kya hogaya?


Yaar this afghani supporting India boiled me.


----------



## 45'22'

chak de INDIA said:


> 4 . . . 50 for Rohit





SwAggeR said:


> 50 for ROHIT.


100 chahiye yaaron......50 se apni daal nahi galne wali


----------



## ranjeet

50 for Evil Bhramin !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> Yaar this afghani supporting India boiled me.


lol...........every afghani on pdf supports India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

A.Rafay said:


> Yaar this afghani supporting India boiled me.


Alot of the Afghanis are supporting India , it is their choice man!


----------



## A.Rafay

chak de INDIA said:


> seriously ? he looks afghani in his pics


Where are his pics?


----------



## Arabian Legend

EyanKhan said:


> Cricket is awesome



Not for me.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ajmal should come now


----------



## 45'22'

JanjaWeed said:


> Rohit's batting looks quite fluent today! what has changed suddenly?


aggression


----------



## Arabian Legend

45'22' said:


> isko koi goli maar do



English please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Misbah bhai aap to ch*tiye niklai. Facepalm


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

A.Rafay said:


> Where are his pics?



Obvio

in the pics thread . .


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

JanjaWeed said:


> Rohit's batting looks quite fluent today! what has changed suddenly?


Pitch


----------



## Durrak

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Rohit kohli tumara wait kar rha ha..thuk ghey ho gaya yaar boht khel liya




Can you please support India like last time you did..


----------



## EyanKhan

Arabian Legend said:


> English please.


Translation = someone shoot him  (all said In humour)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

JanjaWeed said:


> Rohit's batting looks quite fluent today! what has changed suddenly?




He is serious PDFer so has something personal against some Pakistanies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Arabian Legend said:


> English please.


i was asking other members to kill you


----------



## A.Rafay

EyanKhan said:


> Alot of the Afghanis are supporting India , it is their choice man!


Thing is Afghanis who support india are mainly northern alliance. I have no problem with them supporting India.


----------



## Durrak

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Rohit kohli tumara wait kar rha ha..thuk ghey ho gaya yaar boht khel liya




Can you please support India like last time you did..


----------



## JanjaWeed

45'22' said:


> aggression



He should stop being kanjoos with his aggression then.. needs to make use of it quite so often!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

EyanKhan said:


> Translation = someone shoot him  (all said In humour)



Ok

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

need a solid 70-80 from Rahane !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> Misbah bhai aap to ch*tiye niklai. Facepalm


India is also good in chase ..remeber that match in previous asia cup


----------



## SwAggeR

45'22' said:


> 100 chahiye yaaron......50 se apni daal nahi galne wali



But, I am rooting for his 200.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

45'22' said:


> i was asking other members to kill you



What have I done to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> 50 for Evil Bhramin !!!!



@Jarha won't be amused.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

JanjaWeed said:


> He should stop being kanjoos with his aggression then.. needs to make use of it quite so often!


it comes naturally when it is against Pak

hope he scores better today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

M-48 said:


> Can you please support India like last time you did..


Yea if they promise to lose this one as well i will carry on my support


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> India is also good in chase ..remeber that match in previous asia cup



We had a better chance by batting first at least. Batting second we are even worst then BD. And everyone knows that.


----------



## EyanKhan

Arabian Legend said:


> What have I done to you.


Speaking against cricket is blasphemy in the Subcontinent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil khan

SwAggeR said:


> But, I am rooting for his 200.



Aap bohat mazzak kartay hain.


----------



## 45'22'

Arabian Legend said:


> What have I done to you.


blasphemy 
i was just kidding sire


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> need a solid 70-80 from Rahane !!!!



Kya yaar har baar 70-80 pe hi latgoege ?? This time 100 for him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Why don't we have reservation in the cricket?


----------



## Sher Malang

A.Rafay said:


> You are not afghani, you are false flagger indian sitting in indian embassy in Afghanistan.



Yes you are correct I ain't an Afghani; that's a name of a currency

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> We had a better chance by batting first at least. Batting second we are even worst then BD. And everyone knows that.


I think its good decision to bat second on this ground..we got early wickets of two main batsman..now we should get two more and you will see


----------



## Arabian Legend

EyanKhan said:


> Speaking against cricket is blasphemy in the Subcontinent



OMG

Are you going to sentence me to lashes. 

Not in public please. 

Ok drop my stick. Good luck. I will cheer the winner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

SwAggeR said:


> Kya yaar har baar 70-80 pe hi latgoege ?? This time 100 for him.


rahane is a quality player but usme confidence ki kami hai
the day he will have full confidence in him,he has the potential to become a great player

i think
virat,rahane,pujara will replace sachin,dravid and laxman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher Malang

A.Rafay said:


> Im not surprised you northern alliance goon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Kya yaar har baar 70-80 pe hi latgoege ?? This time 100 for him.


Itna bana de woh hi mehrbani ho gi ...


----------



## SwAggeR

Rahil khan said:


> Aap bohat mazzak kartay hain.



No , I was serious.


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I think its good decision to bat second on this ground..we got early wickets of two main batsman..now we should get two more and you will see



Yaar anything above 200 and we are nearly doomed. Anything above 250 and we are definitely doomed. No matter how crap Indian bowling is, it won't be more crappy than our batting. Our batting in chasing targets is a joke. We should have batted first on this pitch. I hope ajmal does something big today. A five wicket haul maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

here come the magician Ajmal


----------



## Sankpal

I am hoping 100 from Rohit and at least 50 from Rahane..........


----------



## Devil Soul

*India RR* 4.95


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> Yaar anything above 200 and we are nearly doomed. Anything above 250 and we are definitely doomed. No matter how crap Indian bowling is, it won't be more crappy than our batting. Our batting in chasing targets is a joke. We should have batted first on this pitch. I hope ajmal does something big today. A five wicket haul maybe.



If our chasing is pathetic then their chasing is brilliant no matter what we score especially on a wicket where there is not much for bowlers and if dew also come to play its part so either way it dont make much difference

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

I went out to stock on beers just after 10 overs . All my locality which is generally hustling and bustling on sunday looks like a graveyard .


----------



## Devil Soul

Talha is nippy... constantly bowling between 136-141kph


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Why don't we have reservation in the cricket?



Neither we have in defence service, reason is quite obvious , isn't it @Jarha ??


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Rohit ajj pee k aya hai..warna ajinka is good guy scored 13 from 28


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> If our chasing is pathetic then their chasing is brilliant no matter what we score especially on a wicket where there is not much for bowlers and if dew also come to play its part so either way it dont make much difference



Yaar our strength is bowling. We should play to our strength. Today we are relying on our batting which is the weak link in our team. We should consider our strengths first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Cherokee said:


> I went out to stock on beers just after 10 overs . All my locality which is generally hustling and bustling on sunday looks like a graveyard .


But the match is not over yet....


----------



## 45'22'

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Rohit ajj pee k aya hai..warna ajinka is good guy scored 13 from 28


aaj century marega rohit

agar rahane settle ho gaya then he is also a gud player

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

Devil Soul said:


> But the match is not over yet....



Its because everyone is watching match . Not a single soul out .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Areesh said:


> Yaar our strength is bowling. We should play to our strength. Today we are relying on our batting which is the weak link in our team. We should consider our strengths first.


you are relying on our weakness rather than your strengths


----------



## Devil Soul

*Ajmal's ave against India, among teams against whom he has played at least five ODIs- his second-best*


----------



## narcon

Junaid Khan and Afreedi will help India win the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> Yaar our strength is bowling. We should play to our strength. Today we are relying on our batting which is the weak link in our team. We should consider our strengths first.


There is not much for bowlers there no matter bowl first or second..no swing..no bounce so its all about batting now ..i wish they restrict india below 280


----------



## SwAggeR

45'22' said:


> you are relying on our weakness rather than your strengths



It' all about belief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

can amit mishra be effective today???


----------



## narcon

With Shahid Afridi = useless, Pakistan is playing with 10 players.
This would help India win.


----------



## Stealth

No trust on Pakistan batting....


----------



## SwAggeR

out...


----------



## 45'22'

rohit out


----------



## Stealth

*OUTTTTT!*


----------



## EyanKhan

rohit out


----------



## SwAggeR

Rohit gone.


----------



## 45'22'

Aarush said:


> can amit mishra be effective today???


if India scores 250+


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Deka :d


----------



## Devil Soul

OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT .... SHARMA


----------



## Stealth

*karwaloo isay 100 hahahhahahah*


----------



## kaykay

Aab 250 bhi nahi lagega. Match gone.


----------



## 45'22'

kartik should come now,not rayudu


----------



## Aarush

taht is the difference between rohit and kohli..once set he always throws his wicket...


----------



## PurpleButcher

92/3


----------



## narcon




----------



## Raja.Pakistani

One more aur india will be under pressure


----------



## ranjeet

Ab India ke nahi bante 200 bhi


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> Aab 250 bhi nahi lagega. Match gone.



300 lagega.


----------



## 45'22'

Raja.Pakistani said:


> One more aur india will be under pressure


its already under pressure

need a good partnership now
so,kartik should come instead of rayudu

virat should have selected pujara instead of rayudu....he did a mistake there


----------



## Backbencher

Ama jao , ab gaya match haath sey


----------



## Devil Soul

Pressure on india.....


----------



## kaykay

Raja.Pakistani said:


> One more aur india will be under pressure


abhi kya over pressure hai kya? Aur kitna pressure chahiye?


----------



## Devil Soul

Bowling Talha .... maiden over & a very important wkt....


----------



## 45'22'

need 250 anyhow


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

kaykay said:


> abhi kya over pressure hai kya? Aur kitna pressure chahiye?


Lol nhi below 4 runs per over chaya ..humari batting b dekhoo na


----------



## SwAggeR

100 for both Rahane and Raydu.


----------



## Nova2

Last 10 overs 10/1 RR:2.0 what the heck are they doing RR had come down to 4.60


----------



## 45'22'

SwAggeR said:


> 100 for both Rahane and Raydu.


rayudu aint a good player


----------



## Stealth

whatay balll


----------



## narcon

Last 5 overs, India is scoring just 2 runs per over.
India lut gayi


----------



## kaykay

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Lol nhi below 4 runs per over chaya ..humari batting b dekhoo na


Yaar inki batting dekh ke to yahi lagta hai ki aab to runrate under 4 hi rahega.


----------



## SwAggeR

We need long partnership.


----------



## 45'22'

Nova2 said:


> Last 10 overs 10/1 RR:2.0 what the heck are they doing RR had come down to 4.60


run ko maro goli,abhi partnership chahiye


----------



## Devil Soul

kaykay said:


> abhi kya over pressure hai kya? Aur kitna pressure chahiye?


Pressure cooker walla pressure


----------



## A.Rafay

Devil Soul said:


> Pressure cooker walla pressure


Hahah awesome going Pakistan


----------



## PurpleButcher

Can talha bat??


----------



## Sankpal

rahane test khelne aaya hai kya????

Why giving so much chance to him???

He is a failier..opening me failed aur middle me bhi


----------



## A.Rafay

SwAggeR said:


> 300 lagega.


You are always optimistic man.


----------



## Stealth

PurpleButcher said:


> Can talha bat??



no break time may khana pakanay kiliye saath laye hain hahahhaa


----------



## kaykay

Devil Soul said:


> Pressure cooker walla pressure


bas kya? Lo kar lo hasrat puri. Mujhe to kuchh ummeed nahi hai apne batsmen se aab.


----------



## 45'22'

Sankpal said:


> rahane test khelne aaya hai kya????
> 
> Why giving so much chance to him???
> 
> He is a failier..opening me failed aur middle me bhi


ab toh bas woh hi hai........umeed karo ek HS lagaye woh


----------



## Sankpal

A.Rafay said:


> Hahah awesome going Pakistan




Well we will see whan PAK will bat.. because we all know what the can do


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

PurpleButcher said:


> Can talha bat??


Kia uss se century banani ha..i think he cannot bat like anwar ali or bhatti but he is good bowler..good performance in his debut match


----------



## PurpleButcher

Stealth said:


> no break time may khana pakanay kiliye saath laye hain hahahhaa


Aala so he is playing at the cook/bowler position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> We need long partnership.


in term of runs made or balls played?


----------



## Aarush

why fear ..when sir g is there...


----------



## A.Rafay

Run rate is slowing down further. India speed up guys and loose wickets in the process.


----------



## 45'22'

need singles


----------



## EyanKhan

45'22' said:


> need singles


Go to a dating site despo

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Stealth

*WHATA CATCH!!!*


----------



## EyanKhan

Rahane out


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurpleButcher

Gone


----------



## Stealth

*Its SURGICAL STRIKE over Indian batting lineup by FSOLA LARAKA TYARA lolzz*


----------



## A.Rafay

Hohuohohohoho hahah


----------



## Nova2

45'22' said:


> run ko maro goli,abhi partnership chahiye


Patnership ke liye bhi tho thode run chahiye around 4 or 3 per over....... but they are scoring at 2 or 1 right now its so frustating......
i vl wait for them to settle down n then see how do they play ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Talha geo yaar kush kita


----------



## A.Rafay

Talha strikes again! ! Rahane ka achaar dalo ab, dhoni ko ane do dhoo den ge.


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> Talha strikes again! ! Rahane ka achaar dalo ab, dhoni ko ane do dhoo den ge.


dhoni aint playing,he is injured


----------



## Sugarcane

Kaya bana????


----------



## kaykay

Yaar I am out. Kal milte hai. India deserve to lose here. Congrats Pakistan in advance!!


----------



## EyanKhan

Arabian Legend said:


>


They are speaking urdu/hindi so i guess they must be from the subcontinent


----------



## Sankpal

Missing you Sahwag, Dhoni and Yuvraj


----------



## 45'22'

200 difficult lag raha hai

chalo Pakistaniyon ko ye match jeetne dete hain


----------



## Sankpal

yes, Now INdia already lost the match........ congrats PAK


----------



## ranjeet

IT's TUK TUK time now ..... Match already haar gaye ho .. at least over to pure khel lo !!!!


----------



## EyanKhan

45'22' said:


> 200 difficult lag raha hai
> 
> chalo Pakistaniyon ko ye match jeetne dete hain


Tum se tu @BDforever ban gaya


----------



## A.Rafay

45'22' said:


> dhoni aint playing,he is injured


Captain kon hai phir?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Indian seems to be in rush


----------



## Arabian Legend

EyanKhan said:


> They are speaking urdu/hindi so i guess they must be from the subcontinent



I guess so. I told you cricket is not our type.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Dhoni is the only player in Indian Cricket team from past 5 years who always score against Pakistan and also best finisher.. now Indian selectors feel the heat ...


----------



## 45'22'

107/4 27 overs


----------



## ranjeet

A.Rafay said:


> Captain kon hai phir?


Kohli


----------



## 45'22'

Stealth said:


> Dhoni is the only player in Indian Cricket team from past 5 years who always score against Pakistan and also best finisher.. now Indian selectors feel the heat ...


lol selectors kahan se aaya,he wasnt dropped,he is injured,taking rest


----------



## EyanKhan

Arabian Legend said:


> I guess so. I told you cricket is not our type.


My cousin who also lives in Saudi is always telling us they cannot play cricket lol
He always forces his friends to play with him XD the best strategy to spread cricket in Saudi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

45'22' said:


> 107/4 27 overs


konsa match dekh rahe ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Stealth said:


> Dhoni is the only player in Indian Cricket team from past 5 years who always score against Pakistan and also best finisher.. now Indian selectors feel the heat ...


Bhai selectors ki kya galti? Dhoni is not playing because he is injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

INDIA 112/ 4 (24 .3 ov )..


----------



## Stealth

Ajmal is like ... A bowler who not playing Cricket.. but playing with batsman...


----------



## 45'22'

EyanKhan said:


> Tum se tu @BDforever ban gaya


uss manhoos ko mat bulao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

ranjeet said:


> IT's TUK TUK time now ..... Match already haar gaye ho .. at least over to pure khel lo !!!!



Abhi tu sirf 4 out howay hain.


----------



## 45'22'

ranjeet said:


> konsa match dekh rahe ho?


bhai,aap kaunsa match dekh rahe ho

113/4 25 overs


----------



## Android

Please call Sachin, David and Ganguly back from retirement


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> uss manhoos ko mat bulao


YAWN 


EyanKhan said:


> Tum se tu @BDforever ban gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

LoveIcon said:


> Abhi tu sirf 4 out howay hain.


But aab bacha kaun hai? Dhoni is not playing and rest middle order is very unreliable with little experience. Though I believe our tailenders can do bat better.


----------



## ranjeet

LoveIcon said:


> Abhi tu sirf 4 out howay hain.


ab nanga nahaye ga kya aur nichode ga kya !!!


----------



## Stealth

Android said:


> Please call Sachin, David and Ganguly back from retirement


sachin neva b good a batsman against Pakistani bowlers... Dravid is the only and best batsman who consistently played well against Pakistani bowlers.


----------



## ranjeet

45'22' said:


> bhai,aap kaunsa match dekh rahe ho
> 
> 113/4 25 overs


but u said ... 107/4 27 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Stealth said:


> sachin neva b good a batsman against Pakistani bowlers... Dravid is the only and best batsman who consistently played well against Pakistani bowlers.


sachin's avg against Pak was better than his national average
then comes dhoni,dravid



ranjeet said:


> but u said ... 107/4 27 overs


sorry dada,typo error

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Got lucky therr, it was definitely a catch, a good one.


----------



## Arabian Legend

EyanKhan said:


> My cousin who also lives in Saudi is always telling us they cannot play cricket lol
> He always forces his friends to play with him XD the best strategy to spread cricket in Saudi



Saudis love to play soccer pretty much. Cricket sounds like Huh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Whats score? I came out of home now.


----------



## ranjeet

A.Rafay said:


> Got lucky therr, it was definitely a catch, a good one.


Aivay hi catch thi !!!


----------



## 45'22'

kaykay said:


> Whats score? I came out of home now.


119/4 26.2 overs


----------



## A.Rafay

ranjeet said:


> Kohli


Kohli bhi chal na saka, Rohit ne himat ki lekin gaya bechara, Rahane to slow tha, acha hua gya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

ranjeet said:


> Aivay hi catch thi !!!


Ball thora wide tha fielder se, warna it was a catch.


----------



## Stealth

Arabian Legend said:


> Saudis love to play soccer pretty much. Cricket sounds like Huh.



Thank you .... we dont want AIRCONDITION GOLD PLATED Stadiums .... we love this HUH dirty street game.. CRICKET


----------



## ranjeet

A.Rafay said:


> Kohli bhi chal na saka, Rohit ne himat ki lekin gaya bechara, Rahane to slow tha, acha hua gya.


Nah I meant Kohli is captaining the side.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Yaar wicket doo roydu ki boring ho rha ha


----------



## SamranAli

Tune into hindi channel they r literally crying  ye bemani hai talha ko hum ne pehlay dekha bhi tha.


----------



## Arabian Legend

Stealth said:


> Thank you .... we dont want AIRCONDITION GOLD PLATED Stadiums .... we love this HUH dirty street game.. CRICKET



I enjoy watching it nevertheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

45'22' said:


> 107/4 27 overs


Galat reporting mat kariye sriman 
123/4 27overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

getting bore... Indians making this match bore now.... feelin they are already lost the game... oh come on!


----------



## ranjeet

Lagta hai ... abhi se peeni start karni padegi !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

230 agar kar leti hai team toh India jeetegi


----------



## EyanKhan

Still think India is pretty much in the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Karthik and this new guy ranudu must not get time to settle in, they can pull a partnership, have to take out one of these now.


----------



## Sankpal

Ambati Rayudu playing good


----------



## 45'22'

Nova2 said:


> Galat reporting mat kariye sriman
> 123/4 27overs.


typing error

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

SamranAli said:


> Tune into hindi channel they r literally crying  ye bemani hai talha ko hum ne pehlay dekha bhi tha.


I tuned in to them they were funny as hell, I like English commentary better.


----------



## 45'22'

so far so good.....do this tuk tuk for another 10 overs ......
but dont lose wicket


----------



## kaykay

45'22' said:


> so far so good.....do this tuk tuk for another 10 overs ......
> but dont lose wicket


score bata. Possible ho to har over ke end me update kar diya kar bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Shahzad teriii tooo, abey sahi khel. Sabash.


----------



## ranjeet

Yeh Bhos DK run kyon nahi le ra


----------



## EyanKhan

Arabian Legend said:


> I enjoy watching it nevertheless.


So whom are you supporting
Hint: the correct answer is Pakistan


----------



## slapshot

kaykay said:


> score bata. Possible ho to har over ke end me update kar diya kar bhai.


yar forums dekh sakta hay tu aik tab min cricinfo bhee khool lay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

considering jitna score 30 overs mein hota hai
50 overs mein woh double ho jata hai,i think 266 would be a very good score


----------



## Arabian Legend

EyanKhan said:


> So whom are you supporting
> Hint: the correct answer is Pakistan






Definitely

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

kaykay said:


> score bata. Possible ho to har over ke end me update kar diya kar bhai.


134/4 30 overs


----------



## Nova2

India 133/4 (29.6 ov)


----------



## A.Rafay

Catches drop kerna to koi hafeez se seekhe lol 11 catches dropped


----------



## kaykay

slapshot said:


> yar forums dekh sakta hay tu aik tab min cricinfo bhee khool lay!


Um but ain't scores are 15 min delayed on websites? Let me check


----------



## EyanKhan

Arabian Legend said:


> Definitely


@BDforever learn something 



Arabian Legend said:


> Definitely


@BDforever learn something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

kaykay said:


> Um but ain't scores are 15 min delayed on websites? Let me check


Indo-Pak match hai
kiski himmat hai 15 min delay karke score update kare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

India 138/4 (30.6 ov) aise hi khelte raho plz ....


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Wicket nakaloo pakistanyoo..relax nhi hon


----------



## kaykay

45'22' said:


> considering jitna score 30 overs mein hota hai
> 50 overs mein woh double ho jata hai,i think 266 would be a very good score


Provided you have good number of wickets(trust worthy too) in hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

India 142/4 (31.6 ov)


----------



## Areesh

Need a wicket now...


----------



## 45'22'

kaykay said:


> Provided you have good number of wickets(trust worthy too) in hand.


142/4 
need another 40-50 runs in the next 10 overs 
singles and two's will suffice

if they can achieve that then India would be very much in the game

lets hope for the best


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Anything about 240/250 is competitive depend on what is the mood of our batsman


----------



## Devil Soul

Misbah is


----------



## Informant

Man it was out, UMPIRE IS INDIAN


----------



## A.Rafay

Misbah ka tuk tuk wala bhoot in dono ko chargya hai.... wicket lo ab, match bor ho raha hai


----------



## Donatello

India should take the power play now and force Ajmal to come in now rather than later


----------



## 45'22'

lagta hai aaj dew nahi girega


----------



## Durrak

Areesh said:


> Need a wicket now...




Go and tell him...


----------



## 45'22'

Donatello said:


> India should take the power play now and force Ajmal to come in now rather than later


we need to save wickets
powerplay 35-40 mein sahi hoga


----------



## Nova2

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Anything about 240/250 is competitive depend on what is the mood of our batsman


Mood jyada mehnat karne ke nahi hona chahiye


----------



## A.Rafay

That wa clearly lbw!! What the heck! Idiot umpire


----------



## Donatello

45'22' said:


> we need to save wickets
> powerplay 35-40 mein sahi hoga



What's the point in saving wickets when you are running out of balls????



A.Rafay said:


> That wa clearly lbw!! What the heck! Idiot umpire



BCCI to Umpire : Transaction confirmed.


----------



## Backbencher

Informant said:


> Man it was out, UMPIRE IS INDIAN


No he wasn't , but the money he got is sure Indian


----------



## 45'22'

Informant said:


> Man it was out, UMPIRE IS INDIAN


not out tha,acc. to cric info


Donatello said:


> What's the point in saving wickets when you are running out of balls????


run baad mein ho jayega
need tor reach a comfortable total first b4 taking risk 
180/4 phir kuch risk lenge toh thik hoga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Lagta hai kartik bhul gaya hai ke batting kaise karte hai


----------



## Informant

45'22' said:


> not out tha,acc. to cric info
> 
> run baad mein ho jayega
> need tor reach a comfortable total first b4 taking risk
> 180/4 phir kuch risk lenge toh thik hoga



Muhuhahahahah, Indian guys feeling the heat 

Anay do, dekhleinge. Anay do!


----------



## 45'22'

Nova2 said:


> Lagta hai kartik bhul gaya hai ke batting kaise karte hai


yaar ache se khelein,ab toh set ho gaye honge dono
powerplay mein 30 runs would be enuff



Informant said:


> Muhuhahahahah, Indian guys feeling the heat
> 
> Anay do, dekhleinge. Anay do!


kahan,pehle jyada pressure tha....ab thoda kam hai
250 would be a very gud total i think


----------



## Nova2

45'22' said:


> not out tha,acc. to cric info
> 
> run baad mein ho jayega
> need tor reach a comfortable total first b4 taking risk
> 180/4 phir kuch risk lenge toh thik hoga


Right ,hope they don't mess it up ,kas kar ke karthik

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## godofwar

I miss the days of Tendulkar Dravid,Ganguly,Laxman.
These guys have nothing on them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

150 comes up for India in 35 overs



godofwar said:


> I miss the days of Tendulkar Dravid,Ganguly,Laxman.
> These guys have nothing on them


tendulkar-virat
dravid-rahane(maybe)
ganguly-dhoni
laxman-pujara


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Good partnership ..getting dangerous..need wickey badly to come back in game


----------



## Informant

45'22' said:


> yaar ache se khelein,ab toh set ho gaye honge dono
> powerplay mein 30 runs would be enuff
> 
> 
> kahan,pehle jyada pressure tha....ab thoda kam hai
> 250 would be a very gud total i think



250 in a 65m buondary? BAtting pitch at that? That will be a shitty total. But for **** lineup everything's possible

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

4


----------



## Sugarcane

godofwar said:


> I miss the days of Tendulkar Dravid,Ganguly,Laxman.
> These guys have nothing on them



I miss days of Wasim & Waqar


----------



## EyanKhan

Hafeez strikes


----------



## 45'22'

Informant said:


> 250 in a 65m buondary? BAtting pitch at that? That will be a shitty total. But for **** lineup everything's possible


batting line up of Pak is weak
and your record while chasing is also in our favour

250 would be a nice score
300 no doubt would have been awesome


----------



## Durrak

Out .... !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Informant

OUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## A.Rafay

Donatello said:


> What's the point in saving wickets when you are running out of balls????
> 
> 
> 
> BCCI to Umpire : Transaction confirmed.


That umpire is definitely paid by bcci, told ajmal ko go on 5 balls and called an over lol idiot umpire.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

45'22' said:


> yaar ache se khelein,ab toh set ho gaye honge dono
> powerplay mein 30 runs would be enuff
> 
> 
> kahan,pehle jyada pressure tha....ab thoda kam hai
> 250 would be a very gud total i think


Yep they may possibly score more than 30 in PP ,but i m afraid about kartick ,agar thoda sa jaldi nahi khelega abhi tho PP main gearshift karne ke chakar main he may loose his wicket.....




Maine kaha tha dekha he is gone now.....he was under much pressure then pak team


----------



## 45'22'

Nova2 said:


> Yep they may possibly score more than 30 in PP ,but i m afraid about kartick ,agar thoda sa jaldi nahi khelega abhi tho PP main gearshift karne ke chakar main he may loose his wicket.....


kartik out


----------



## Backbencher

Thank god.........ye gadha *khatik* gaya


----------



## Stealth

ye ***** Ptv sports match k darmiyan ads dikha rha hai ya ads k darmiyan match?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Rayduu ko jana chaya tha


----------



## Sugarcane

Indian should be all out before 200


----------



## 45'22'

thats why i was saying,no need to take risk here

180-190 ke baad lete toh acha rehta


----------



## godofwar

Do we have no better wk-batsman than Karthik.He always looks shit whenver i watch him bat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Akash A. said:


> Thank god.........ye gadha *khatik* gaya


pagla gaye ho aap,they wont be able to play all 50 overs....aur 4-5 over rehna chahiye tha


----------



## Backbencher

Stealth said:


> ye ***** Ptv sports match k darmiyan ads dikha rha hai ya ads k darmiyan match?


Same problem we had with our previous broadcaster Neo cricket


----------



## A.Rafay

Karthik chala hua kartooos tha. Need wicket of raydo now.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Watch on crictime.com..no ads at all on willow


----------



## SwAggeR

India will loose the match.


----------



## Backbencher

45'22' said:


> pagla gaye ho aap,they wont be able to play all 50 overs....aur 4-5 over rehna chahiye tha


Abey oye its Jadeja who once settles himself will smash the odd boundaries and sixes . Kartik was just playing tik tik
Ye le aate hi boundary bhi laga di jadeja ne . Its time to accelerate now


----------



## 45'22'

SwAggeR said:


> India will loose the match.


keep calm and have faith



Akash A. said:


> Abey oye its Jadeja who once settles himself will smash the odd boundaries and sixes . Kartik was just playing tik tik
> Ye le aate hi boundary bhi laga di jadeja ne . Its time to accelerate now


ek aur wicket girega toh tail enders aa jayenge

i wish no wicket falls in another 5-6 overs


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ajmal kyoon nhi le rha wicket


----------



## Backbencher

45'22' said:


> keep calm and have faith
> 
> 
> ek aur wicket girega toh tail enders aa jayenge
> 
> i wish no wicket falls in another 5-6 overs


Ashwin is no tailender .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

44


----------



## Informant

Umpires are FIXED

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Chutiya umpire!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Ajmal kyoon nhi le rha wicket


lol kyunki itne dino baat to uske saamne koi achi spin playing nation aaya hai na


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Is empire blind ?


----------



## Stealth

baymaan khor benchood!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Akash A. said:


> lol kyunki itne dino baat to uske saamne koi achi spin playing nation aaya hai na



Abay chal out khagaya umpire


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

umpire teri to


----------



## kaykay

LOL at Hafeez. Umpire ne suna diya usko! Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Akash A. said:


> Same problem we had with our previous broadcaster Neo cricket



wiziwig.tv


----------



## A.Rafay

Clearly lbw!! Harami umpire nigel


----------



## Backbencher

As an indian i must admit that it seems that empiring is fixed . Anyways good 4 us...............................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Akash A. said:


> lol kyunki itne dino baat to uske saamne koi achi spin playing nation aaya hai na


iss liya Hafeez ne chuss kar diya


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Yea tu cheating ho ghi


----------



## Backbencher

EyanKhan said:


> iss liya Hafeez ne chuss kar diya


lol he was lucky today .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

kaykay said:


> LOL at Hafeez. Umpire ne suna diya usko! Haha


Kutta umpire ko sunana chahye.do teen gaali harami ko!! Ye match winning wicket thi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Akash A. said:


> lol he was lucky today .


And the grapes are sour


----------



## pakdefender

Akash A. said:


> As an indian i must admit that it seems that empiring is fixed . Anyways good 4 us...............................................


 
indian cricket team is manufactured team , you people are a shameless lot who can't play on the filed and ruin the game off the filed


----------



## Stealth

ye hey IPL ka sab sa mehnga player JAEDJA hHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## 45'22'

abey 200 hone do,warna match mein mazaa nahi aayega


----------



## pak-marine

india eyeing 250 will be a decent score if they get to that .. Pak must stop them


----------



## jarves

Kya score chal raha hai???


----------



## 45'22'

pakdefender said:


> indian cricket team is manufactured team , you people are a shameless lot who can't play on the filed and ruin the game off the filed


abey galat decisions ho jati hai
in the last match also.....India ko 2 lbw milna tha per umpire ne galat decision diya tha
even sanga was also out
per umpire ki wajah se bach gaya

harr baat per fixing fixing mat chillaya karo tum log

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

pakdefender said:


> indian cricket team is manufactured team , you people are a shameless lot who can't play on the filed and ruin the game off the filed


Burn babe burn........


----------



## ranjeet

Umpires ko paise thode late mile .. nahi to Dhawan bhi not out hota !!!


----------



## 45'22'

pak-marine said:


> india eyeing 250 will be a decent score if they get to that .. Pak must stop them


difficult hai
230 hoga lagta hai


jarves said:


> Kya score chal raha hai???


170/5 40 overs


----------



## Backbencher

jarves said:


> Kya score chal raha hai???


213 for 5 in 40.4 overs


----------



## jarves

Akash A. said:


> 213 for 5 in 40.4 overs


Lagta hai har jayenge.


----------



## kaykay

pakdefender said:


> indian cricket team is manufactured team , you people are a shameless lot who can't play on the filed and ruin the game off the filed


rahne de bhai. Tumhari team bikne ke liye famous hai. Thoda paisa dikhaya nahi ki bech diya khud ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

EyanKhan said:


> iss liya Hafeez ne chuss kar diya


you do realize ... hafeez has already injured Sharjeel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SRP

pakdefender said:


> indian cricket team is manufactured team , you people are a shameless lot who can't play on the filed and ruin the game off the filed



And Pakistan Cricket team is manufactured by China. You know China ka maal dariya mein daal.


----------



## ranjeet

jarves said:


> Lagta hai har jayenge.


bada diplomatic reply hai !!!


----------



## jarves

45'22' said:


> difficult hai
> 230 hoga lagta hai
> 
> 170/5 40 overs


Yeah @Akash A. alag score kyo bata raha hai???


----------



## pak-marine

45'22' said:


> difficult hai
> 230 hoga lagta hai



possible hai .. in cricket you never know , unless bowled real tight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

Indians are stupid, they stand to get eliminated, despite that they are not hammering....


----------



## EyanKhan

Akash A. said:


> 213 for 5 in 40.4 overs


aap konsa match dekh rahe hai its 173-5 after 41.2 overs


----------



## Donatello

desert warrior said:


> And Pakistan Cricket team is manufactured by China. You know China ka maal dariya mein daal.



And yet people like you line up to buy products made in China.


----------



## 45'22'

jarves said:


> Yeah @Akash A. alag score kyo bata raha hai???


he is trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Ye talha ko kiya hua, lol every body is getting injured


----------



## EyanKhan

Rayudu needs to go


----------



## Backbencher

EyanKhan said:


> aap konsa match dekh rahe hai its 173-5 after 41.2 overs


Arey baccha use tassali de raha tha......jhooti hi sahi 
Shahbaash its a 6 by rayadu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

6666


----------



## 45'22'

Donatello said:


> And yet people like you line up to buy products made in China.


yeah.....we love sasta chinese products
example-chinese phones


----------



## SRP

Donatello said:


> And yet people like you line up to buy products made in China.



Ohh yes for using it as a condom and throw it away.


----------



## Bratva

Kohli face after getting out


----------



## Devil Soul

How many players r allowed per team... 11 O yeah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Lagta hai 230+ score hoga


----------



## Sugarcane

Abe out karoo - Over 200 is not good thing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Frankly speaking 250 will be a good score provided Amit balls well today


----------



## 45'22'

EyanKhan said:


> Rayudu needs to go


abey run karne de warna match mein mazaa nahi aayega



LoveIcon said:


> Abe out karoo - Over 200 is not good thing


i m expecting 230
200 toh ho jayega ab
kismat achi rahi toh 250-260

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

LoveIcon said:


> Abe out karoo - Over 200 is not good thing


Nahi yaar itni buri bhi nahi hai Pakistani batting team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

Arey chutiyo wicket ka achar banaoge kiya not out hoke...maro ya maro


----------



## SwAggeR

dropped


----------



## Backbencher

hahahahahaha thankyouuuuuu hafeeeeez


----------



## Devil Soul

Not an easy pitch to bat on...... Good Luck to Pak Batsmen


----------



## Bratva

Choona tay kathaaa,,,, Pagal da putar professor


----------



## ranjeet

hafeez


----------



## EyanKhan

45'22' said:


> abey run karne de warna match mein mazaa nahi aayega
> 
> 
> i m expecting 230
> 200 toh ho jayega ab
> kismat achi rahi toh 250-260


bhai mei apni team ko janta hun , extremely unpredictable
Anyways mubarak hafeez gives jadeja another life(this is exactly what i am talking about)


----------



## Sugarcane

Akash A. said:


> Nahi yaar itni buri bhi nahi hai Pakistani batting team



We have decoration pieces like Afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Shit shit shit hafeezzz


----------



## Devil Soul

over confidence Hafeez


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> hafeez



Out of last 28 catches comming his way , he has dropped 12 of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

last 7 overs......mein 70 runs chahiye


----------



## Sugarcane

45'22' said:


> abey run karne de warna match mein mazaa nahi aayega
> 
> 
> i m expecting 230
> 200 toh ho jayega ab
> kismat achi rahi toh 250-260



250+ will be India's match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Eik umpire dosra professor chutiya hogya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

444


----------



## 45'22'

LoveIcon said:


> 250+ will be India's match


250 will be a gud total for both teams
it will be a gud match


----------



## mikkix

this is called spot fixing,
Spot was fixed, Jadeja should not be out till 47 overs.


----------



## Backbencher

LoveIcon said:


> We have decoration pieces like Afridi


I like the technique of that Umar akmal guy , us bande me kuch baat hai , but then again he has got only 2 hundreds and that too one against a nation like Afganistan , now thats a shame


----------



## narcon

where are you watching live friends


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Now that drop catch will cost us alot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Did he just drop the catch?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Now that drop catch will cost us alot


Aapke mooh mey dahi shakkar


----------



## IceSage

So many hijabis in the crowd cheering for India.

RAWAMY Dalals Zindabad!


----------



## narcon

It will be a cake-walk for Pakistan, unless some sixes are raining..


----------



## A.Rafay

Kahan ka professor! I am mad on haffeeez


----------



## Backbencher

C'mon guys we have wickets inn hand , be a little more aggresive and score 10 runs/over from now on


----------



## 45'22'

mikkix said:


> this is called spot fixing,
> Spot was fixed, Jadeja should not be out till 47 overs.


if jaddu gets going then you wont be able to out him
if he scores another 15 runs then i m damm sure
he will score a hs today



Akash A. said:


> C'mon guys we have wickets inn hand , be a little more aggresive and score 10 runs/over from now on


260 looks possible now


----------



## Nova2

200/5 in 45 must be a good if not a better score......but they need to accelerate a little ....pavellion ke taraf nahi


----------



## Backbencher

All hail Sir Jadeja


----------



## A.Rafay

Rondu ko out karooo!!


----------



## SwAggeR

200 up for India.


----------



## Devil Soul

2xOvr of Ajmal
3xOvr of Talha
3xOvr of Gul
remaining.....


----------



## Backbencher

I miss dhoni


----------



## A.Rafay

Devil Soul said:


> 2xOvr of Ajmal
> 3xOvr of Talha
> 3xOvr of Gul
> remaining.....


Talha got injured.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

India is very much in game now..pakistan had chance to bowl them out before 230 but india should thank to empire and hafeez


----------



## Sugarcane

OUTTTTTTTTTTT



kar bhi do


----------



## SwAggeR

4444444444444444


----------



## Backbencher

haha Umar gul might have died now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

Akash A. said:


> C'mon guys we have wickets inn hand , be a little more aggresive and score 10 runs/over from now on


They are getting aggresive now....
last 5 ovs 33/0RR 6.60


----------



## Devil Soul

Akash A. said:


> I miss dhoni


i am sure he is missing u too


----------



## Backbencher

yes yes yes yes yes already 11 runs of the over . God bless gul


----------



## Nova2

Gayaaa....
.
.
.

Sir Jadeja ka chouka boundary ke par gaya


----------



## A.Rafay

Fck fk fk!!! Jadeja ko uthao koi!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Gul should be given rest..


----------



## Backbencher

Devil Soul said:


> i am sure he is missing u too


Abhi itne ache din nahi aaye apne


----------



## Sugarcane

What's score?


----------



## Nova2

Gayaaa....
.
.
.

Sir Jadeja ka chouka boundary ke par gaya


----------



## SwAggeR

We need 60 runs in last 4 overs.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Khiltey hein gul yaan gul khilane ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

out.....


----------



## Emmie

Just bad tactics.... Mishbah shouldn't have given the ball to Gul


----------



## Devil Soul

Akash A. said:


> Abhi itne ache din nahi aaye apne


Dil Key Behlanay Ko Ghalib Yeh Khyal Acha Hai


----------



## Backbencher

Ajmal is awesome , he wont let us score freely and yes he gets a struggling Rayadu . Thank god ......about time for the hitter Ashwin to march on


----------



## A.Rafay

Outtaaaaaa


----------



## Devil Soul

SwAggeR said:


> out.....


i'll join u


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bari dair kar de meharbaan jatey jatey


----------



## SwAggeR

66666666666


----------



## Backbencher

666666666666 @ Sir Jadeja


----------



## A.Rafay

Ab jadeja ki bari!!! Ashwin ko bhi out karo if its not asking too much


----------



## mikkix

Just wait till 47 overs then jadeja will be out..


----------



## Emmie

Akash A. said:


> Ajmal is awesome , he wont let us score freely and yes he gets a struggling Rayadu . Thank god ......about time for the hitter Ashwin to march on





The guy who laid foundation is being called struggler!


----------



## SwAggeR

Devil Soul said:


> i'll join u




not out


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Umar gul again lol


----------



## Backbencher

Emmie said:


> The guy who laid foundation is being called struggler!


Struggler in hitting a long way.......i guess common sense is not so common nowadays


----------



## SwAggeR

444


----------



## Stealth

*THIS IS CALLED BIG 3... UMPIREZ ARE FIXED.... 3rd decision ***** kay bachoon nay khaya hey **** CCC!*


----------



## A.Rafay

Kuttey umpire saree

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

ICC Umpiers working against Pakistan.
Jadeja not given out!
Ashwin not given out!
India is simply incapable to win without involving upmiers.


----------



## SwAggeR

4444444444


----------



## ranjeet

lol dat was clear caught behind ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mikkix

India is now owning ICC constitutionally. Umpires are now Endian employe, how come they give out to their Boss childrens..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

This empire is not only blind but deaf as well..it was clear out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Jadeja is very dangerous in last overs. He always crush bowlers in last 2-3 overs.


----------



## Backbencher

Now Ashwin roarssssss.........i am so fucking right


----------



## Devil Soul

Gul is an Idiot.... They should have given to Junaid


----------



## mikkix

My Pakistani friends, this is what you seeing is spot fixing...
India has to pass 250 or closer to that.


----------



## pakdefender

cheating galore , worthless indian team being helped along the way by ICC officials


----------



## SwAggeR

666666696666666


----------



## Emmie

Akash A. said:


> Struggler in hitting a long way.......i guess common sense is not so common nowadays



Thank God I don't have that colossal common sense you are referring too - adding more the sense of cricket has gone down to gutters in some parts of the world.


----------



## SwAggeR

16 from last over..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Aswin even knew he is out ..such a cheating


----------



## ranjeet




----------



## majesticpankaj

Yesterday pakistani player 19 got out the same way but was not given...lol


----------



## mikkix

Endia has to pass 250,, Spot was fixed, ICC now regularize betting in Cricket, getting trillion of dollars from it.
Spot is fixed, 250 pass score


----------



## A.Rafay

SwAggeR said:


> 16 from last over..


All because of umpires.


----------



## SwAggeR

out....


----------



## Emmie

Poor captaincy there! Gul has bribed the skipper I reckon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Outaaaa


----------



## Devil Soul

Emmie said:


> Poor captaincy there! Gul has bribed the skipper I reckon.


Misbah into Niswar????


----------



## EyanKhan

Yar what the hell , this is shameless umpiring ? log tagi karte hain lekin itni bhi tou nahin


----------



## A.Rafay

Ajmal strikes. Usless ashwin gone.


----------



## Emmie

India could have contained to 225-230 if skipper had made right choices in bowling department.


----------



## Stealth

If India **** Win this match... MAN OF THE MATCH should be Chutya Umpirez of ICC and lanat on this so called BIG 3...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

where would india be if ICC officals had not helped them avoid two clean outs


----------



## Backbencher

Cry me a river Pakistanis but the thing is nobody in the ICC listens to you


----------



## SwAggeR

wicket


----------



## Stealth

*ye bhi out nahe hey ... droop hogaya hey chutye umpire of ICC!*


----------



## Devil Soul

Shami Kebab...... out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

another one gone , umpires are thinking how to bring him back

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Catchaaaaa outaa


----------



## Emmie

Devil Soul said:


> Misbah into Niswar????



Seemingly! He has been acting horribly since the first ball of the match.


----------



## ranjeet

Ajmal ko paise nahi mile kya !!!!


----------



## Backbencher

SwAggeR said:


> out....


Arey koi nahi , the job is almost done


----------



## Stealth

Akash A. said:


> Cry me a river Pakistanis but the thing is nobody in the ICC listens to you



this is the quality of SPORTMN spirit in India who support wrong decisions.... but not surprised!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Gul ne bera gaeq kia aur ajmal ne compensate kar diya..empire should b given no ball lol


----------



## EyanKhan

Akash A. said:


> Cry me a river Pakistanis but the thing is nobody in the ICC listens to you


Seriously , so this is how you like your fav game , undeserved wins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Fck umpires, bribed by BCCI.


----------



## sree45

Yesterday, When two plumb lbw's were not given. Nobody blamed SL, but since India got a wrong decision in it's favor. Everybody starts crying a river. Shame on you...


----------



## Devil Soul

Jajeda is taking single in hope that Gul will bowl last ovr...


----------



## SwAggeR

2


----------



## 45'22'

Stealth said:


> this is the quality of SPORTMN spirit in India who support wrong decisions.... but not surprised!


woh toh ready ta jane ke liye,umpire ne out nahi diya
sanga did the same thing yesterday

50 comes up


----------



## SwAggeR

2 again and 50 for Jadeja.


----------



## Backbencher

EyanKhan said:


> Seriously , so this is how you like your fav game , undeserved wins


lol its not my fav game


----------



## Emmie

EyanKhan said:


> Seriously , so this is how you like your fav game , undeserved wins


 Gone are the days when cricket would be a gentlemen game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

sree45 said:


> Yesterday, When two plumb lbw's were not given. Nobody blamed SL, but since India got a wrong decision in it's favor. Everybody starts crying a river. Shame on you...


Because its your BCCI in big three. So yea everybody should blame india. SL is not in big three.


----------



## 45'22'

4 balls 15 runs needed


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> Because its your BCCI in big three. So yea everybody should blame india. SL is not in big three.


how is big 3 related to this


----------



## A.Rafay

45'22' said:


> how is big 3 related to this


BCCI has bribed umpires


----------



## Bratva

Bengaalis chanting Hoo Haaa Indiaa,,, Too many Awaamies in stadium today


----------



## ranjeet

highest total successful chase by Pakistan is 242 ... since Oct '12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Spinner should have bowl last overs then score would be very much less


----------



## Devil Soul

So far o Good ,,,,, Junaid Khan...


----------



## 45'22'

abey ek six maro


----------



## ranjeet

Emmie said:


> Gone are the days when cricket would be a gentlemen game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

ranjeet said:


> highest total successful chase by Pakistan is 242 ... since Oct '12


Going by that Stat .. u've won


----------



## SwAggeR

246 is the target


----------



## Backbencher

chalo koi nahi even 245 is good enough on this pitch


----------



## Bratva

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Spinner should have bowl last overs then score would be very much less



Professor Kai chutiyapay nai yaha par match pohchaya


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> BCCI has bribed umpires


and how is big 3 related to fixing???
i guess you didnt got the question


----------



## A.Rafay

india 245 thanks to umpires.


----------



## pakdefender

Akash A. said:


> Cry me a river Pakistanis but the thing is nobody in the ICC listens to you


 
hahah you loser cant come up real cricketers , only weaklings who can play on flat pitches ... Pakistan continues to stick it to you even when our team has not played much at home


----------



## Donatello

Freaking cheating umpires. courtesy of India.


----------



## jaunty

25-30 runs short.


----------



## Nova2

Akhri 2 ball main 1 run


----------



## ranjeet

Devil Soul said:


> Going by that Stat .. u've won


Well on the flip side .. India couldn't successfully defend whatsoever score since I don't how long.


----------



## A.Rafay

45'22' said:


> and how is big 3 related to fixing???
> i guess you didnt got the question


BCCI is in big three thats why umpires are theirs. They are bribed from india.


----------



## jaunty

Donatello said:


> Freaking cheating umpires. courtesy of India.



India would have won against SL if there was no wrong decision. It evens out.


----------



## Dem!god

sshhhhh.....
expected better score form the team who boast of best batting line up.......


----------



## 45'22'

Donatello said:


> Freaking cheating umpires. courtesy of India.


this was not expected from a think tank
even there were wrong decisions in the last match
we would have already qualified but due to wrong decisions we lost


----------



## Devil Soul

13 vs 11.......... this is* SPARTA*...........
oh No
its* BIG 3 *


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Eik umpire dosra professor chutiya hogya



Reported


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

We will win it inshallah if they manage to play 50 overs ..its all about playing all overs


----------



## pakfighters

umpires not fully supported India other wise score is


----------



## Emmie

ranjeet said:


>



Analogy? Come again!


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> BCCI is in big three thats why umpires are theirs. They are bribed from india.


and we also bribed them to make decisions which were in favour of sri lanka during Indo-SL match

c'mon dont behave like a kid.........these things happen


----------



## SwAggeR

Akash A. said:


> chalo koi nahi even 245 is good enough on this pitch



dew dew dew dew


----------



## Durrak

Big three is speaking now


----------



## Dem!god

A.Rafay said:


> BCCI is in big three thats why umpires are theirs. They are bribed from india.


no body has stopped PCB from bribing umpires.....
go for it ..if you have bucks....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

20 extra runs in India's bucket, Gulla must not have been given over that conceded more than a dozen runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

pakdefender said:


> hahah you loser cant come up real cricketers , only weaklings who can play on flat pitches ... Pakistan continues to stick it to you even when our team has not played much at home


Remind me the team who are the the current world champs ? 
A team that cannot even play on home turf  ever is crying foul . A team that takes bribes . A team that has never won against India in a major tournament . A team whose players are jailed , and yet you claim we are losers  , bloody joke

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

Dem!god said:


> no body has stopped PCB from bribing umpires.....
> go for it ..if you have bucks....


sometimes they behave like kids,there were 4 wrong decisions against India in the last match lol
even in the Indo BD match,first lbw was a arong decision



SwAggeR said:


> dew dew dew dew


mujhe nahi lagta aaj dew girega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Akash A. said:


> chalo koi nahi even 245 is good enough on this pitch



Now I am certain you were honest, cricket is not at all your favorite game.


----------



## sree45

Look at these kids, crying on wrong decisions given by an umpire!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cherokee

There are more Indian Fans in Bangladesh ( including Bangladeshis ) than Pakistan . Last few overs anyone can hear "India Jeetega" .


----------



## SwAggeR

200 up for India.


----------



## Dem!god

45'22' said:


> sometimes they behave like kids,there were 4 wrong decisions against India in the last match lol
> even in the Indo BD match,first lbw was a arong decision
> 
> 
> mujhe nahi lagta aaj dew girega


its indo pak. rivalry match...
they will make the dig.....whether its right or wrong....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

if India wins,they will attribute it to wrong decision.....i m damm sure

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BATMAN

ICC cannot afford Pakistani winning htis game, now watch out the umpiers, they clearly means bussines.
The way umpire called Hafeez, his body language tells it all.


----------



## Devil Soul

Match Summary/Report

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

missing dhoni if he was there it have been 290+ in death overs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

BATMAN said:


> ICC cannot afford Pakistani winning htis game, now watch out the umpiers, they clearly means bussines.
> The way umpire called Hafeez, his body language tells it all.


kal ka match dekhna tha aapko
umpire warned shehzad 3-4 times 
and also had a word with zadran

tum log cricket fans nahi ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Those who are crying foul should have cried when Umpires gave 2 wrong decisions in favour of Pakistan during Pak-Afganistan match. Umpires do this with everyone. Even they gave wrong decision in Srilanka's favour during India-Srilanka match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherokee

So much Butt hurt in Pakistan over a wrong decision as if this is the first time .


----------



## SRP

If Pakistan loose today then that missed chance by Hafeez would be the turning point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Dem!god said:


> its indo pak. rivalry match...
> they will make the dig.....whether its right or wrong....


we never cry that the match was fixed
a true cricket fan will never say wrong about cricket

this guys arent cricket fans

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Emmie said:


> Analogy? Come again!


It was just an example ... how ungentlemanly game has become.


----------



## kaykay

Cherokee said:


> So much Butt hurt in Pakistan over a wrong decision as if this is the first time .


And no one cried when same umpires gave 2 wrong decisions in Pakistan's favour in match with Afganistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

Akash A. said:


> Remind me the team who are the the current world champs ?


@ their home land... not even near final in cricket history from past 20 25 years... outside ... infact performance of your super duper team is already on aiiiiiiiiiirrr




Akash A. said:


> A team that cannot even play on home turf


and who kick Indian team @ their homeland in 2013 LOL



Akash A. said:


> .A team that takes bribes .


like your players who already expose by their own country media now adays... whom old or new both captain already expose... whom players got $$ from bokeez... wanna see the interview and hidden cam caugh interview by those who are directly linked with IPL on Indian player fixing?



Akash A. said:


> A team that has never won against India in a major tournament.


Major tournament is only Worldcup not EVERY... FYI




Akash A. said:


> A team whose players are jailed


go for neutral board of inquiry @ ICC and see how many Indian players jail...

The problem is your sportman spirit... nothing surprise a nation who support wrong decisions and provide non-sense justifications of wrong things in sport...


----------



## 45'22'

kaykay said:


> Those who are crying foul should have cried when Umpires gave 2 wrong decisions in favour of Pakistan during Pak-Afganistan match. Umpires do this with everyone. Even they gave wrong decision in Srilanka's favour during India-Srilanka match.


and they gave it when sanga was at 37
it was the turning point of the match

but we did not call slankans fixers and bla bla
these guys lack sportsman spirit


----------



## Dem!god

BATMAN said:


> ICC cannot afford Pakistani winning htis game, now watch out the umpiers, they clearly means bussines.
> The way umpire called Hafeez, his body language tells it all.


hahaha...
other butt hurt fan to curse umpires..........
have a burnol.....and be safe...


----------



## BATMAN

45'22' said:


> kal ka match dekhna tha aapko
> umpire warned shehzad 3-4 times
> and also had a word with zadran
> 
> tum log cricket fans nahi ho


 
Yes, the all influential PCB hired the umpiers of its choice!


----------



## SwAggeR

HUMAN ERROR PAKISTANI FOLKS ,IN PAST MANY DECISIONS HAVE GONE YOUR WAY TOO.


----------



## Aarush

in asia cup didn't pakistan get wrong decisions in her favour???? why so much noise..


----------



## A.Rafay

Who are these two indian imps  look at wasim.


----------



## Dem!god

45'22' said:


> we never cry that the match was fixed
> a true cricket fan will never say wrong about cricket
> 
> this guys arent cricket fans


when hatred for other country ..boils down your blood...
then cricket has no meaning.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Indians defend wrong decisions of ICC umpirez ... now straigh point HOW MANY WRONG DECISION by umpirez in PREVIOUS GAME about whom you guyz defend wrong decisions of umpirez in PK INDIA match ????

1 2 or 3 ????


----------



## 45'22'

BATMAN said:


> Yes, the all influential PCB hired the umpiers of its choice!


and billy bowden is one of those umpires

believe me.......only a Pakistani can call billy bowden fixer


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Reported


Yaar rehne do.


----------



## A.Rafay

45'22' said:


> and we also bribed them to make decisions which were in favour of sri lanka during Indo-SL match
> 
> c'mon dont behave like a kid.........these things happen


Maybe their check bounced on that day.


----------



## BATMAN

Dem!god said:


> when hatred for other country ..boils down your blood...
> then cricket has no meaning.......


 
That's perfect description of the country called 'India'.


----------



## kaykay

45'22' said:


> and they gave it when sanga was at 37
> it was the turning point of the match
> 
> but we did not call slankans fixers and bla bla
> these guys lack sportsman spirit


Yes. And during Pak-Afgan match, Shahjad was not out but given out by umpires. Lols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danish_vij

people are already setting up ground for excuses they are gonna make if pakistan loses....guys have some confidence....


btw since oct 2012 pakistan's max chase has been 242 in july 2013 ...so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Stealth said:


> Indians defend wrong decisions of ICC umpirez ... now straigh point HOW MANY WRONG DECISION by umpirez in PREVIOUS GAME about whom you guyz defend wrong decisions of umpirez in PK INDIA match ????
> 
> 1 2 or 3 ????


how many times have you seen us accusing umpires that they are fixed when India loses to Pak

have some sportsman spirit


----------



## Donatello

45'22' said:


> this was not expected from a think tank
> even there were wrong decisions in the last match
> we would have already qualified but due to wrong decisions we lost




Is it surprising India doesn't use DRS???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> Maybe their check bounced on that day.



dont degrade the image of cricket
we win,you win
its just the passion

we have never fixed a match.....even you know that


----------



## BATMAN

One short ball of Talah was counted as bouncer too.
Way too many errors, to consider umpiers as neutral. There agressive body language towards Pakistani players tells about the spirit they are working against Pakistan.
When bastard umpire called Hafeez, the leg upmier was having his head down, as he knows they are doing wrong!


----------



## Backbencher

Donatello said:


> Is it surprising India doesn't use DRS???


Is it surprising that you guys wont stop acting like a poor little girl who has been robbed of her stuff ?


----------



## Dem!god

BATMAN said:


> That's perfect description of the country called 'India'.


look buddy I am not in a mood to fight right now.....
its your brain ..and your senses ....imagine and understand what ever you want......
Its waste of time to make some one understand.....who only want to take a dig on others.....


----------



## Aarush

BATMAN said:


> When bastard umpire called Hafeez, the leg upmier was having his head down, as he knows they are doing wrong!


body language specialist..here....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Donatello said:


> Is it surprising India doesn't use DRS???



drs is not 100 percent correct.....this is why we arent using DRS
BCCI never opposed drs....it is against hawk eye and snicko which isnt 100 percent accurate

if you follow cricket,then you must be knowing we have lost more matches due to wrong decision


----------



## jaunty

Non stop whining  Relax Pakistan are the favorite here against a weak Indian attack.


----------



## Backbencher

Aarush said:


> body language specialist..here....


These people are wierdly amazing


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Come on guy let it go..we know there were two awful decision ..it was clear edge and lbw but we dont know it was intentional or unintentional mistake so umpire is final authority so leave it. Pakistan still can win it if play sensibly ..spinner would be a challenge though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Donatello

45'22' said:


> drs is not 100 percent correct.....this is why we arent using DRS
> BCCI never opposed drs....it is against hawk eye and snicko which isnt 100 percent accurate
> 
> if you follow cricket,then you must be knowing we have lost more matches due to wrong decision




DRS isn't all being accurate. You should have a the right to appeal. That way the doubt on umpire decisions will go away. For example that nick off Umar Gul's ball, DRS can show, that there was sound and slight flight deviation, thus given out.

Yes in LBW, DRS is not accurate, but that's just one way of using DRS. Players or captains should have a decent right to appeal. Umpires are humans, they can make a mistake, but their repeated mistakes should not be tolerated. In any case, both sides get DRS. So it's not like using DRS is one-sided or not.


----------



## Dem!god

6.00 pm There seems to be a bit of rain expected and the groundstaff are readying for it. Karthik Krishnaswamy, who is at the ground, though asks us not to worry. "It is only a tarpaulin-type thing which is being put on the adjacent pitch. But wait, now they're pulling if off. Guess it was just to soak up the dew."


----------



## GorkhaPride

I don't think India has made enough runs to win comfortably, it will be a tense last few overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

45'22' said:


> how many times have you seen us accusing umpires that they are fixed when India loses to Pak
> 
> have some sportsman spirit



How many times has it been clear that Umpires gave wrong decisions?

In this match, two crucial instances.

and it's not about losing the match. The match is still very much ON


----------



## pakdefender

jaunty said:


> Non stop whining  Relax Pakistan are the favorite here against a weak Indian attack.


 
lol .. that you are weak is immediately obvious when wasim akram is standing next to gavaskar and manjraykar , the short stature of your cricket players becomes galringly obvious and thats why you cant play the short ball on fast pitches


----------



## Backbencher

Why do i have a feeling that like all India - Pakistan matches this one will also go down untill the last moment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

GorkhaPride said:


> I don't think India has made enough runs to win comfortably, it will be a tense last few overs.


yes some 20-30 runs short..but for pakistan i think its a fighting score..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

pakdefender said:


> the short stature of your cricket players becomes galringly obvious and thats why you cant play the short ball on fast pitches



lol tell this to England or australia or sa that they also struggling against the short fast balls. The short indian batsmen has ruined carriers of many tall bowlers ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Donatello said:


> DRS isn't all being accurate. You should have a the right to appeal. That way the doubt on umpire decisions will go away. For example that nick off Umar Gul's ball, DRS can show, that there was sound and slight flight deviation, thus given out.
> 
> Yes in LBW, DRS is not accurate, but that's just one way of using DRS. Players or captains should have a decent right to appeal. Umpires are humans, they can make a mistake, but their repeated mistakes should not be tolerated. In any case, both sides get DRS. So it's not like using DRS is one-sided or not.



DRS doesnt always gives the correct info.....
this time yes,it was edged

but if you remember during Indo-Aus or Ind-Eng match,according to snicko there was a little bit of sound but when they checked it with hot spot,it showed no spot on the bat
the opponent team accuses laxman of using vaseline and later on apologised

see......thats why drs can give you wrong decisions also and that is why a larger group in bcci opposed it
even some Indian players are in favour and some are against it

you cant say that we are not using DRS bcoz it favours us,even the stats says otherwise

BCCI has said,once DRS evolves we will use it,and i support that decision


----------



## BATMAN

Akash A. said:


> These people are wierdly amazing


 
You people are cheaters!
Otherwise, India is head office of match fixing and its efforts to control BCCI spills all the beans and now we see it


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Come on guy let it go..we know there were two awful decision ..it was clear edge and lbw but we dont know it was intentional or unintentional mistake so umpire is final authority so leave it. Pakistan still can win it if play sensibly ..spinner would be a challenge though



What is your prediction sir jee???


----------



## blood

Aarush said:


> yes some 20-30 runs short..but for pakistan i think its a fighting score..


it would have been , but remember our bowling attack s#cks


----------



## Sugarcane

Sohaib: "After seeing the two best (i.e., Ind Batting and Pak Bowling), it's now time to see the worst (the vice-versa)...!"

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 45'22'

Donatello said:


> How many times has it been clear that Umpires gave wrong decisions?
> 
> In this match, two crucial instances.
> 
> and it's not about losing the match. The match is still very much ON


in the last ind-Sl match, 3 clear instances....2 lbw and 1 edged and there were other decisions also
yesterdays match, 2 wrong decisions in favour of BD
in the Pak-Afghan match,2 wrong decision in favour of Pak


----------



## BATMAN

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Come on guy let it go..we know there were two awful decision ..it was clear edge and lbw but we dont know it was intentional or unintentional mistake so umpire is final authority so leave it. Pakistan still can win it if play sensibly ..spinner would be a challenge though


 
History my friend history!
In history, when Wasim Waqar were the bowling attack and no DRI was availabale, only 20% LBW were ever given, on their appeals!
Remember when Imran Khan called back srinath!


----------



## A.Rafay

Lets get started


----------



## Aarush

pakdefender said:


> lol .. that you are weak is immediately obvious when wasim akram is standing next to gavaskar and manjraykar , the short stature of your cricket players becomes galringly obvious and thats why you cant play the short ball on fast pitches


do all pakistani have the same analytical capability.....????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

BATMAN said:


> You people are cheaters!
> Otherwise, India is head office of match fixing and its efforts to control BCCI spills all the beans and now we see it



Sour grapes my friend.


----------



## EAK

majesticpankaj said:


> Pakistanis will shit if india cross 250



they do it every day...that too in a toilet unlike endians


----------



## 45'22'

BATMAN said:


> You people are cheaters!
> Otherwise, India is head office of match fixing and its efforts to control BCCI spills all the beans and now we see it


match fixing 
ab rehne do,sachai sabko malum hai


----------



## jarves

Kya csore chal raha hai??


----------



## 45'22'

jarves said:


> Kya csore chal raha hai??


6/0


----------



## ranjeet

Light drizzle .... ball is going to be wet


----------



## Backbencher

Oye hoye good swinging deliveries kumar


----------



## jarves

45'22' said:


> 6/0


Overs??


----------



## trident2010

score is not big. 40-60 India-Pak. But then cricket is the funny game


----------



## 45'22'

jarves said:


> Overs??


1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

@ Pakistanis Ye Shehzad kaisa player hai ?


----------



## Donatello

45'22' said:


> in the last ind-Sl match, 3 clear instances....2 lbw and 1 edged and there were other decisions also
> yesterdays match, 2 wrong decisions in favour of BD
> in the Pak-Afghan match,2 wrong decision in favour of Pak




Hence my point. Use DRS. When you can use an absolute bullshit rule called the Duckworth-Lewis, then use DRS as well. DRS will not evolve if all teams don't put it into force.



Akash A. said:


> @ Pakistanis Ye Shehzad kaisa player hai ?



Good opener.

Aggressive but tends to play some silly shots.


----------



## Areesh

BATMAN said:


> You people are cheaters!
> Otherwise, India is head office of match fixing and its efforts to control BCCI spills all the beans and now we see it



Rehnai dai yaar. Koi faida nahi in baaton ka. Kiyun bila wajah main thread kharab kar raha hai.


----------



## 45'22'

Donatello said:


> Hence my point. Use DRS. When you can use an absolute bullshit rule called the Duckworth-Lewis, then use DRS as well. DRS will not evolve if all teams don't put it into force.


yes it will evolve
some persons are working on it in england

some are in for of it,some are against it


----------



## Stealth

Why not ICC take some serious action against Umpiring ??? as per Indian and Pakistani that so many wrong decisions by Umpirez in this tournament why not they change the umpirez ?


----------



## 45'22'

Akash A. said:


> @ Pakistanis Ye Shehzad kaisa player hai ?


acha hai.....set ho gaya toh century laga dega


----------



## Emmie

Lets see how skipper Misbah has calculated the local conditions!


----------



## Backbencher

Donatello said:


> Hence my point. Use DRS. When you can use an absolute bullshit rule called the Duckworth-Lewis, then use DRS as well. DRS will not evolv
> 
> 
> Donatello said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence my point. Use DRS. When you can use an absolute bullshit rule called the Duckworth-Lewis, then use DRS as well. DRS will not evolve if all teams don't put it into force.
> 
> 
> 
> Good opener.
> 
> Aggressive but tends to play some silly shots.
> 
> 
> 
> Achi defending techniques hai bande ke paas
Click to expand...


----------



## 45'22'

Stealth said:


> Why not ICC take some serious action against Umpiring ??? as per Indian and Pakistani that so many wrong decisions by Umpirez in this tournament why not they change the umpirez ?


if pcb or bcci complains then unka match fees katega
if pcb wants then probe is also possible whether the decisions were deliberate


----------



## Emmie

Boundaries are too short pure timing can lead the ball out of the fence.


----------



## 45'22'

@BDforever aa jaa manhoos
we need you


----------



## holysaturn

Ehsan Abbas said:


> they do it every day...that too in a toilet unlike endians


STFU .


----------



## Emmie

Akash A. said:


> @ Pakistanis Ye Shehzad kaisa player hai ?



Aggressive and technically sound but gets impatient.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

^^^^^^


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> ^^^^^^


Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

4

Kumar to Sharjeel Khan, FOUR, beats the off side ring with a slash!


----------



## Sugarcane

Pakistan should win with bonus point


----------



## 45'22'

Suraj: "I predict SIR JADEJA will take all ten wickets." The legend grows


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 17/0 (3.0 ov)

shehzad seems to be in form need his wicket first ...


----------



## Durrak

A good four ... akistan: akistan:


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> What is your prediction sir jee???



Pak has more chance of winning. They just need to play 50 overs..target is very easy..no need to be in rush

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

45'22' said:


>


Fake!! He was dodging the ball.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> Fake!! He was dodging the ball.


sarcasm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Pak has more chance of winning. They just need to play 50 overs..target is very easy..no need to be in rush



Pak has more chance of winning but if you keep supporting India..


----------



## 45'22'

45'22' said:


> Suraj: "I predict SIR JADEJA will take all ten wickets." The legend grows


Don: "@Suraj - Sorry friend but stating the obvious is not a prediction."


----------



## Nova2

A.Rafay said:


> Fake!! He was dodging the ball.


Sabko pata hai its fake einstein , jus hv fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Pak has more chance of winning but if you keep supporting India..


You should support india too.


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> You should support india too.



I supported Sri Lanka Einstien ..


----------



## 45'22'

*Hiranjan: "Nothing is being said about two aspects of this Asia cup. One is that a lot of simple outfield catches are being dropped by every team. Second is some average umpiring taking place. Ashwin today and Misbah in the match against Sri Lanka clearly nicking the ball and everyone apart from the umpire sees it and hears it."*

Courtesy-Cricinfo


----------



## A.Rafay

Nova2 said:


> Sabko pata hai its fake einstein , jus hv fun


Wese lag raha tha ke gul sachi me pooja kr raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

45'22' said:


>


lol EPIC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> I supported Sri Lanka Einstien ..


Then raja pakistani also supported Sri Lanka!


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Leg by!!! 5 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

2 consecutive 4


----------



## A.Rafay

Again 5 runs!! Haha


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

M-48 said:


> Pak has more chance of winning but if you keep supporting India..
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to sleep and i am sure you guys will have good news for me
Click to expand...


----------



## ranjeet

A.Rafay said:


> Leg by!!! 5 runs


5 leg byes ?


----------



## SwAggeR

Gul taking a bow to Jadeja when Jadeja tried to kill him during Indian inning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

ranjeet said:


> 5 leg byes ?


2 leg byes yr.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

39/0


----------



## 45'22'

another 4
sir jadeja should bowl now


----------



## acetophenol

walk in the park for Pakistan.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

another 4

44/0


----------



## SwAggeR

4 again....


----------



## Victory

bc bc bc!


----------



## A.Rafay

Stadium me gane wane lagao bangalio! 


444


----------



## SwAggeR

India will loose the match.


----------



## darkinsky

acetophenol said:


> walk in the park for Pakistan.



a walk in the what? this is blasphemy


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rahil khan

SwAggeR said:


> Gul taking a bow to Jadeja when Jadeja tried to kill him during Indian inning.


That was a good one. Nice camera work.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

need 200 more 10 wickets in hand

piece of cake if they play all overs

6666666666666666


----------



## Victory

shyt


----------



## ranjeet

Bring Sir Jadeja on .....


----------



## A.Rafay

66666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

A.Rafay said:


> Wese lag raha tha ke gul sachi me pooja kr raha hai


Lol abhi hamare bowlers pooja kar rahe hai


----------



## Rahil khan

Man i can't miss two matches going on at a same time. One in Bangladesh, second on PDF...Enjoying a lot.


----------



## EyanKhan

hello again everyone

$4!!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

another 4 
sharjeel on fire


----------



## Nova2

What da heck went wrong with those two.....they concedeed 21 runs in 2 overs


----------



## A.Rafay

444444


----------



## 45'22'

ye match gaya
will meet you guys after 1 hour
enjoy da match


----------



## A.Rafay

EyanKhan said:


> hello again everyone
> 
> $4!!


Haha dollars baras rahe hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Nice start. Need to play sensibly Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

Victory said:


> bc bc bc!


 before christ before christ before christ


----------



## SRP

Match haat se gaya


----------



## A.Rafay

58-0/8.3


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Then raja pakistani also supported Sri Lanka!



He supported India..


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan killing it! Loving this game


----------



## SwAggeR

Areesh said:


> Nice start. Need to play sensibly Pakistan.



Congratulations , your team won the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

desert warrior said:


> Match haat se gaya


jitega bhai......bekar team hai pakistan


----------



## Emmie

Ample runs, now slow and steady.


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> He supported India..


Acha..... mene to Sri Lanka ko support kia tha.


----------



## fawwaxs

Stand and deliver stuff from Sharjeel Khan, got Pakistan off to a flyer.


----------



## Victory

maroooooooo iskoo, wicket pe naa lage toh player pe maroooo


----------



## forcetrip

Sharjeel is gonna get shahzad out soon..


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

not out


----------



## A.Rafay

Hahaha not out


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

another 444


----------



## EyanKhan

Victory said:


> maroooooooo iskoo, wicket pe naa lage toh player pe maroooo


$4 mar diya


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

again 4


----------



## A.Rafay

Awesome match! ! 4 again


----------



## Victory

jadeja bewakuf


----------



## EyanKhan

Sir Jadeja excellent as always

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Good batting.


----------



## Dubious

whats the score?


----------



## Stealth

*ye hey Jadeja IPL ka sab sa mehnga player lol jiske batting aur balling daek kar IPL ka anadaza lagaya ja sakhta hey LOLZz*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

67/0


----------



## A.Rafay

Yahooo 44444


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Talon said:


> whats the score?



68/0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

So need 181 runs in 40 overs


----------



## Dubious

wasm95 said:


> 68/0


whose 68? whose batting? are we winning yet?


----------



## A.Rafay

Good partnership!


----------



## EyanKhan

Talon said:


> whats the score?


71 after 10.5 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Rahil khan said:


> So need 181 runs in 40 overs


What the hell? Which kameena allowed 180 from India?


----------



## Stealth

I like ICC umpirez haram kay paisay ko sahi halaal kartay hain hahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

EyanKhan said:


> 71 after 10.5 overs


That cant be good


----------



## A.Rafay

Noooooo what!!


----------



## Victory

WICKET! 

INDIA will win


----------



## EyanKhan

Talon said:


> What the hell? Which kameena allowed 180 from India?


umpires ne tagi khi khair forget it we just lost our first wicket thoguh we are in good position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

nice ball.... nice spin... 1 out!


----------



## sree45

hahahahahahhaahhaha.. is the great pakistani batting collapse about to begin?


----------



## Nova2

Talon said:


> whats the score?


Appijan pata hai phir bhi puch rahi ho ,jale pe namak chidakna tek nai hai


----------



## Areesh

Out. Nice ball by Ashwin..


----------



## ranjeet

OUT ....


----------



## Emmie

Stand and deliver technique doesn't work all the time, footwork is the key.


----------



## fawwaxs

Sharjeel gone well played man


----------



## Stealth

shukar hey is thread sa Indians gayab he hogaye thay check last 2 PAGES  shukar hey wapis aye hain hahahaha


----------



## Durrak

Cricket is so unpredictable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

HEHEHE i AM BACK GUYZ......... Good luck my Pakistan  @BDforever come and support us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Nova2 said:


> Appijan pata hai phir bhi puch rahi ho ,jale pe namak chidakna tek nai hai


Nai pata ...I just woke up


----------



## EyanKhan

Professor in the Arena XD


----------



## Stealth

HAHAHAHHAHAHAH HAFEEZ  may bata raha hoo Indian ground choor kar chalay jaye HAFEEZ nay apnay catch drop aur us **** umpire ka badla utaarna hey hahahah


----------



## Rahil khan

Stealth said:


> shukar hey is thread sa Indians gayab he hogaye thay check last 2 PAGES  shukar hey wapis aye hain hahahaha


Sir g, just God forbid couple of more wickets and they will be back...


----------



## A.Rafay

Maxxxxx 6666


----------



## Dubious

HttpError said:


> HEHEHE i AM BACK GUYZ......... Good luck my Pakistan  @BDforever come and support us


Tussi hai kon?


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Acha..... mene to Sri Lanka ko support kia tha.



Just like me.. Akhir mera asar aa hi gaya


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Just like me.. Akhir mera asar aa hi gaya


Haha koi asar wasr nahi


----------



## HttpError

66666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## acetophenol

darkinsky said:


> a walk in the what? this is blasphemy


Walk in the park-meaning easy task. Its an easy task for Pakistan.


----------



## fawwaxs

Bangladeshis suuporting Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

1 tho gaya aur ek do le lo 

81/1 in 12
Still scoring at a healthy 6.8


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

fawwaxs said:


> Bangladeshis suuporting Pakistan?



Support in pockets, India have got more support.


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Cricket is so unpredictable.


I predict Pakistan will win. Looks predictable. .


----------



## EyanKhan

mishra looks dangerous


----------



## Dubious

Any link to watch the match?


----------



## A.Rafay

Runs 165/ balls 221 

We should not loose wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

^^
Watch Live Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming - Asia Cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> Runs 165/ balls 221
> 
> We should not loose wickets.


arrey ho jayega,its damm easy when misbah is there


----------



## fawwaxs

Another partnership is required


----------



## Dubious

PurpleButcher said:


> ^^
> Watch Live Cricket - Live Cricket Streaming - Asia Cup


Stupid video crashed....pata Europeans nu ki prob hai with me watching cricket on my laptop....


----------



## fawwaxs

At 90/1, I can predict Pakistan"s victory only after they score 160 more runs without any further loss of wicket. 



A.Rafay said:


> I predict Pakistan will win. Looks predictable. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

I lke Mishra... love to see his balling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

Talon said:


> Stupid video crashed....pata Europeans nu ki prob hai with me watching cricket on my laptop....


Saach TV | A search for truth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

FK yahhhhh, another wicket!!

INDIA WILL WIN!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

bulls eye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

fawwaxs said:


> At 90/1, I can predict Pakistan"s victory only after they score 160 more runs without any further loss of wicket.


Yea you are right. 


Noooo out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

PurpleButcher said:


> Saach TV | A search for truth


Damn ...I didnt come online to watch that shithole!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

There is NO NEED OF ANY SHOT OVER HERE ... whata pathetic shot I've eva seen....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

one more gone!!


----------



## ranjeet

Another one down !!!!


----------



## Emmie

That's a suicide....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Stealth said:


> I lke Mishra... love to see his balling.


bhai tumhara pyar kaam aa gaya


----------



## fawwaxs

Very bad shot Shehzad


----------



## A.Rafay

Bad shot!


----------



## Nova2

Talon said:


> Nai pata ...I just woke up


Okay then pura match dekhna cos we are gona win


----------



## Stealth

45'22' said:


> bhai tumhara pyar kaam aa gaya


I like his variation... atleast try to doo different... and little feel fighting....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

LALA batting pe aaa bete


----------



## ranjeet

Ab ek mandatory run out due hai !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Nova2 said:


> Okay then pura match dekhna cos we are gona win


Go wash your face 1st


----------



## EyanKhan

@Talon here you go http://pitelevision.com/index.php?o...g=urdu-one&orderby=default&Itemid=142&lang=en


----------



## Dubious

Haan bus woh out baar baar dikhao ....aur doob maro ...stupid agay bhi dikhao!


----------



## Nova2

Ouuuuuuuttttttttttttt


----------



## EyanKhan

ye jab purana out per se dekha kar waise he darha the hain


----------



## PurpleButcher

Maqsood demoted .... aur karwao captain ko run out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Now sleeping time of Cricket Misbaaaaaaaaah aaaaaaaaaaaaaakhhh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

Insha Allah..........Match Tie HOGA!!!


----------



## Dubious

EyanKhan said:


> @Talon here you go http://pitelevision.com/index.php?o...g=urdu-one&orderby=default&Itemid=142&lang=en


Not working....watching on saach tv

Damn what a slow match....


----------



## A.Rafay

If somebody else wins, india gets out of the tournament, I want that kind of situation. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

damn no dew


----------



## Dubious

Misbah ko kiyun lay atay hain? All he does is tuk tuk....butha kahin ka! He should just remain captain without any batting rights


----------



## PurpleButcher

Rain rain where are you.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

EyanKhan said:


> damn no dew


aaj dew nahi milega
idhar thoda barish hua hai


----------



## fawwaxs

No Need To Take Risks..Hafeez & Misbah To Play A Nice Innings & Hold The Partnership

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

out


----------



## EyanKhan

Misbah run out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Misbah gone!!! hahahahahahahhahahaha


----------



## Victory

HAHAHHAHA u pakistanis are epic fails !  

WICKET, india will win


----------



## Dubious

Maarrr giyea!


----------



## 45'22'

misbah agar gaya toh match bhi jayega


----------



## Stealth

FIANLLY WHAT I SAID FEW MINS BACK :"D Hafeez runout karwayega DONT RUN ON HIS CALL and after few mins he DID THAT :"D HAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## ranjeet

Hahahahaha Mandatory run out ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## PurpleButcher

bye bye Pakistan... you and your famous collapses ... SALUTE


----------



## Rahil khan

*I don't watch cricket. After all my national game is hockey*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Talon said:


> Misbah ko kiyun lay atay hain? All he does is tuk tuk....butha kahin ka! He should just remain captain without any batting rights


Okay. Humne Misbah ko bhej diya. Lols


----------



## Dubious

hahahah commentator....and look at the excitement with the Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Misbah needs to be fired. Fck is wrong in his head?? Captain my ***

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Pakistan will win.


----------



## Nova2

Talon said:


> Go wash your face 1st


Another one gone ,maine kaha tha na we would win  now its time to wash my face for sure :angle:


----------



## 45'22'

ranjeet said:


> Hahahahaha Mandatory run out ....


i m sure now,match fixed hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

Pakistanis, just pack up your bags and go home

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Why the hell are they wasting balls?


----------



## 45'22'

Talon said:


> hahahah commentator....and look at the excitement with the Indians


its the passion for the game
we Indians love cricket more than anything else

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

IF I PREDICT kay asa hoga tu kya sab ko nahe pata ? its mean asa hoga because asa hota hey hamesha ... he is pro false caller

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Professor abhi hai.


----------



## 45'22'

IceSage said:


> Pakistanis, just pack up your bags and go home


welcome to pdf brother

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

Pressure is building!!

Mishra is dng what he did for SRH in last IPL!! Taking wickets and not giving easy runs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

good bowling mishra


----------



## kaykay

SwAggeR said:


> Pakistan will win.


Tu Pakistan ko support kar bhai, Its lucky for us.


----------



## 45'22'

sree45 said:


> Pressure is building!!
> 
> Mishra is dng what he did for SRH in last IPL!! Taking wickets and not giving easy runs


he is damm gud man
he should replace ashwin


----------



## GURU DUTT

Talon said:


> Why the hell are they wasting balls?


dont be dis heartened Talon JI

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 99/3 (18.6 ov)

Pakistan require another 147 runs with 7 wickets and 31.0 overs remainin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

@ranjeeet another Brahmins mishra bowling well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Kya score chal raha hai???


----------



## ranjeet

45'22' said:


> i m sure now,match fixed hai


kisne bataya ...


----------



## 45'22'

jarves said:


> Kya score chal raha hai???


99/3 19 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ballay ballay!


----------



## Devil Soul

I smell conspiracy against Misbah ... 2 match 2 runs outs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

jadeja ko bhagao, chu salaa


----------



## 45'22'

umar akmal out ho jayega
woh mistake karega

only maqsood and hafeez can save the game for Pak
Afridi toh na hone ke barabar hai


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> Tu Pakistan ko support kar bhai, Its lucky for us.



Pakistan will win.


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> @ranjeeet another Brahmins mishra bowling well.


Oye he is Haryanvi .. hum nahi maante aisi cheezo ko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Jadeja thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

A.Rafay said:


> Jadeja thanks!



No due here...


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 110/3 (21.0 ov)

Pakistan require another 136 runs with 7 wickets and 29.0 overs remaining

PakistanRR 5.23

Last 5 ovs 14/1RR 2.80

Required RR 4.68


----------



## SwAggeR

I mean dew.


----------



## ranjeet

Delete kar ... jaldi se delete kar .... odds gir jayenge agar pata laga match fix hai toh..


----------



## trident2010

Not much more to score, India needs to take 3-4 more wickets quickly. If Pak play 50 overs they will win !!


----------



## A.Rafay

44 66 lagao Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

stupid streaming is now echoing everything


----------



## SwAggeR

Nova2 said:


> Pakistan 110/3 (21.0 ov)
> 
> Pakistan require another 136 runs with 7 wickets and 29.0 overs remaining
> 
> PakistanRR 5.23
> 
> Last 5 ovs 14/1RR 2.80
> 
> Required RR 4.68



Akmal will win the match for India.


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> I mean dew.


he is leaking runs man ...


----------



## Victory

HAHAHHAHAHAHAH U LOST PAKISTAN!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Chalo ji akmal gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Stupid


----------



## A.Rafay

Noooooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sree45

hahahahahhahahahahhaa... another one bites the dust.. Mishra is spinning a web around the pakistani batsmen!!


----------



## Victory

Umar Khatmal gone


----------



## ranjeet



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

SwAggeR said:


> Akmal will win the match for India.


Akmal tho history ban gaya


----------



## SwAggeR

Hafeez will win the match for Pakistan.


----------



## Stealth

This is not NEW... not Surprise... this is the way PAKISTAN play from last 5 - 6 years... 200 is like WINING SCORE AGAINST PAKISTAN.... FACT IS FACT! its not about I'm not supporting or supporting PK team..


----------



## WAR-rior

2 more needed before 150.


----------



## Dubious

What the Hell was that?


----------



## ranjeet

LOL look at the fielders all around the bat


----------



## A.Rafay

Stealth said:


> This is not NEW... not Surprise... this is the way PAKISTAN play from last 5 - 6 years... 200 is like WINING SCORE AGAINST PAKISTAN.... FACT IS FACT! its not about I'm not supporting or supporting PK team..


I should stop watching. ... bad batting by pak..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Pata nai Naswar kha ker atay hain field par....ya aywien hi tension kay maray way hain!


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> I predict Pakistan will win. Looks predictable. .



InshaAllah...

Position?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Victory said:


> Umar Khatmal gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Hafeez we want six. 

Sohaib will hit century.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Poor performance in every aspect by Pak so far. I'd laugh if they still manage to pull a win somehow..

This amit guy is dangerous..never seen him before


----------



## jarves

Kya score chal raha hai??? @45'22'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

jarves said:


> Kya score chal raha hai???



121-4


----------



## jarves

Strigon said:


> 121-4


Overs??


----------



## Nova2

Hafeez bahaut khel liya tene thoda aram sharam kar le bhai  

Pakistan 123/4 (25.0 ov)

Pakistan require another 123 runs with 6 wickets and 25.0 overs remaining


----------



## WAR-rior

jarves said:


> Overs??


25 overs
123/4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

25

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

humaray galiyon kay bachay in pagaloun say behtar khayl laytay hain!


----------



## SwAggeR

Today no dew god , this is partiality but still Pakistan will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

ye partnership ko jaldi todna hoga.......agar settle ho gaye,toh match jayega


----------



## WAR-rior

Aur hamare gali ke fast bowlers hamari team ke fasters se achhi bolwing kar lete hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

India is going to win. We are pathetic in batting second. Expect Misbah everyone knows this universal fact.


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 130/4 (26.3 ov)

Pakistan require another 116 runs with 6 wickets and 23.3 overs remaining


----------



## 45'22'

Areesh said:


> India is going to win. We are pathetic in batting second. Expect Misbah everyone knows this universal fact.


you are already half way.....agar ye dono rahe toh Pak will win
India needs to break this partnership anyhow


----------



## Durrak

Now I can't watch it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 130/4 (27.0 ov)
Pakistan require another 116 runs with 6 wickets and 23.0 overs remaining


----------



## EyanKhan

Areesh said:


> India is going to win. We are pathetic in batting second. Expect Misbah everyone knows this universal fact.


maqsood , lala plus hafeez 
canim in faith lies glory


----------



## 45'22'

pace attack chahiye 
save mishra's 2 overs


----------



## kaykay

Pakistan may win this match. Unfortunately we don't have many runs to defend.


----------



## Strigon

Areesh said:


> India is going to win. We are pathetic in batting second. Expect Misbah everyone knows this universal fact.



We have some really good players but the dumb ones drag the whole team down. Afradi is the last hope, Im gonna shut my stream down and go to sleep if he gets out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

only 113 runs to win. India needs to take 3-4 wickets quickly.


----------



## Nova2

WoW amit is bowling damn good.. 
Amit Mishra 8 overs 
16 runs 
2 wicket 
Econ: 2.0

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Strigon said:


> We have some really good players but the dumb ones drag the whole team down. Afradi is the last hope, Im gonna shut my stream down and go to sleep if he gets out.


i wish afridi remains not out
per afridi ke aane ke liye,in dono mein se pehle koi out toh ho


----------



## Stealth

Decisions aside either against PAkistan ... India playing wel... Pakistan as usual doing the same they are doing from past 5/6 years... 200 runs like wining score against PAkistan. Even under control match our batsman playing wrong shots ...


----------



## 45'22'

trident2010 said:


> only 113 runs to win. India needs to take 3-4 wickets quickly.


1-2 will suffice
they are all tail enders


----------



## Strigon

45'22' said:


> i wish afridi remains not out
> per afridi ke aane ke liye,in dono mein se pehle koi out toh ho



Something tells me maqsood's time is coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Strigon said:


> Something tells me maqsood's time is coming.


tumhare muh mein ghee sakkar
aisa hua toh meri taraf se tumhe 50 thanks free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

444444444444

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Game is 50:50 now. I wish we would have made another 20 runs!!


----------



## ranjeet

Stump out ..... karwate hai !!!


----------



## Strigon

45'22' said:


> tumhare muh mein ghee sakkar
> aisa hua toh meri taraf se tumhe 50 thanks free



I cant believe they bring people in that have almost no experience batting against India. New faces for experimentation. The heck do they do in their training sessions? crack jokes?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

wicket chahiye 
Pakistan 142/4 (29.6 ov)

Pakistan require another 104 runs with 6 wickets and 20.0 overs remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Maqsood bhai sorry to sa par mujhe kuch feel horaha hey.. aap pata nahe shayad janay walay hain ghar lolz kyoonkay aap nay 4 mara hey jo hafeez bhai ko nahe pasand lolzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

We Just need Hafizz's wicket now.


----------



## Dubious

Strigon said:


> I cant believe they bring people in that have almost no experience batting against India. New faces for experimentation.* The heck do they do in their training sessions? *crack jokes?


Take drugs....I assume...esp the way they are wasting balls....dragging the match...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

fielding man!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

kaykay said:


> Pakistan may win this match. Unfortunately we don't have many runs to defend.



Pakistan will win the match.


----------



## Strigon

Talon said:


> Take drugs....I assume...esp the way they are wasting balls....dragging the match...




Yep, they had an awesome start, like 7.5 run rate now its like 4.3 wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Stealth said:


> Maqsood bhai sorry to sa par mujhe kuch feel horaha hey.. aap pata nahe shayad janay walay hain ghar lolz kyoonkay aap nay 4 mara hey jo hafeez bhai ko nahe pasand lolzz


 tere sari bhawiswani puri ho jaye lol

Lekin fikar mat karo aap pakistan will win


----------



## ranjeet

Strigon said:


> I cant believe they bring people in that have almost no experience batting against India. New faces for experimentation. The heck do they do in their training sessions? crack jokes?


Well new faces have always worked against India.


----------



## 45'22'

luks like we are going to lose this match
main chala
baad mein milte hain


----------



## Jaanbaz

Remind why do we have a 40 year old as a Captain?


----------



## SwAggeR

144/4 after 31 overs.


----------



## WAR-rior

**** maan. They are missing by whiskers. In any other situation it wud have taken the edge.


----------



## Stealth

Nova2 said:


> :rolf: tere sari bhawiswani puri ho jaye lol


yaar misbah wali pore hoi hey sab loog mujhe galyaan nikaal rahay hain lol mainay status rakha ... misbah dont run on hafeez call iske adat hey asi situation pe runout karwata hey exact 1 over after he did the same hjahahahha my all friends everyone shout on me HAHHAHAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Pakistan will win the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

45'22' said:


> luks like we are going to lose this match
> main chala
> baad mein milte hain



cricket main kuch nahi kay saktay. wesey bhi pakistani batsmen are notorious for losing wickets at crucial times.


----------



## jarves

45'22' said:


> luks like we are going to lose this match
> main chala
> baad mein milte hain


Kyon kya ho gaya??


----------



## Durrak

Talon said:


> Take drugs....I assume...esp the way they are wasting balls....dragging the match...



There is no need to rush .. They have plenty of overs.. Playing nicely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

ranjeet said:


> Well new faces have always worked against India.



Meh, some do yes, thats shown in first few overs. Although one really old one named Misbah, needs some brain puzzle games before cricket.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

At this stage India were 138-4


----------



## 45'22'

Jaanbaz said:


> cricket main kuch nahi kay saktay. wesey bhi pakistani batsmen are notorious for losing wickets at crucial times.





M-48 said:


> There is no need to rush .. They have plenty of overs.. Playing nicely


wicket nahi mil raha.....agar woh settle ho gaye then they can easily chase 110 runs


----------



## Jaanbaz

45'22' said:


> wicket nahi mil raha.....agar woh settle ho gaye then they can easily chase 110 runs



hafeez ki wicket gai tu pakistan har jaye ga.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

M-48 said:


> There is no need to rush .. They have *plenty *of overs.. Playing nicely


Now they arent....useless wasters...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

kaykay said:


> We Just need Hafizz's wicket now.


We need 'em all !!!


----------



## khair_ctg

I think Saeed Ajmal's restrictive bowling in the end might help us 

i don't know what Shehzad was rushing for


----------



## Victory

crowd cheering for India suddenly


----------



## WAR-rior

Jaanbaz said:


> hafeez ki wicket gai tu pakistan har jaye ga.


Aur hafeez aut hone walon mein se nahi hai. Hes like Kohli while chasing.


----------



## Durrak

45'22' said:


> wicket nahi mil raha.....agar woh settle ho gaye then they can easily chase 110 runs




Hope so ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Where is Ishant Sharma when you need him
Waise Rehana aunty ki fielding man ne paregi


----------



## Strigon

Jaanbaz said:


> Remind why do we have a 40 year old as a Captain?




Better question is, why do we have a person as captain whose bowling is no good, whose batting is terrible, who only stands in the field and claps. Hafeez should be captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

My focus is on situation post PP. 40 overs pe match decide ho jaaega.


----------



## Durrak

Talon said:


> Now they arent....useless wasters...



Yes they are.. Hafeez is playing wisely

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

missseddddddd


----------



## Durrak

4444 44444 44444

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

As I said they are missing by whiskers. Any other day all these wud have been caught.


----------



## Dubious

Victory said:


> crowd cheering for India suddenly


I think its just your ears!


----------



## Strigon

Hehe 5.77 Req,RR and getting higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

WAR-rior said:


> My focus is on situation post PP. 40 overs pe match decide ho jaaega.



Will you take 180/6 ?? So will Pakistan.


----------



## Dubious

Strigon said:


> Yep, they had an awesome start, like 7.5 run rate now its like 4.3 wtf


low stamina?


----------



## chauvunist

hafeez is playing the cocky Game as he did in 3rd oneday in India....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

Strigon said:


> Better question is, why do we have a person as captain whose bowling is no good, whose batting is terrible, who only stands in the field and claps. Hafeez should be captain.



Are you serious, Misbah is the only half-decent batsman you guys have.


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 150/4 (32.6 ov)

Pakistan require another 96 runs with 6 wickets and 17.0 overs remaining


----------



## Strigon

Talon said:


> low stamina?



Or they like the thrill of being pressured at the end..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Mantar padhne start kar diye hai .... Ab to India hi jeetega !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Strigon

IceSage said:


> Are you serious, Misbah is the only half-decent batsman you guys have.



Yeah he is awesome, he cant tell when to take a run gives up half way in the field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

@Talon my thanks button is missing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

M-48 said:


> @Talon my thanks button is missing


koi gal nai...match dekho!


----------



## Dem!god

common...we need wickets.....
153/4 34 overs...


----------



## Nova2

Its sickening me wicket lo 
Pakistan 153/4 (34.0 ov)

Pakistan require another 93 runs with 6 wickets and 16.0 overs remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Hafeez reaches 50


----------



## Durrak

Hafeez = 50

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> Mantar padhne start kar diye hai .... Ab to India hi jeetega !!!!


bhai..thoda idher bhi bhejo....jaruri hai.....


----------



## acetophenol

Somebody do something on Hafiz.


----------



## Durrak

Talon said:


> koi gal nai...match dekho!



Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

90 runs to 91 balls


----------



## Stealth

required 90/90

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Only if Pak had half of this fielding showing by Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

chalooo woh bhi baraber ker diyea!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> bhai..thoda idher bhi bhejo....jaruri hai.....


Lo yaar ... Drinks Break ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

@Alpha1 opens a thread about Kinetic bombardement 
goes upto 2 pages
@xyz opens a thread on cricket match 
70 pages in a day :hitwal:
#defenceforum #fml

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dem!god

India 245/8 (50 ov)

Pakistan 156/4 (35.0 ov)

Pakistan require another 90 runs with 6 wickets and 15.0 overs remaining

Drinks


*Pakistan RR* 4.45
*Last 5 ovs* 14/0 *RR* 2.80
*Required RR* 6.00
*India RR* 4.90
Refresh scorecard*Current time:* 20:37 local, 14:37 GMT*ODI career
BatsmenRunsB4s6sSRThis bowlerLast 5 ovsMatRunsHSAve*
*Mohammad Hafeez(rhb)*51*852160.006 (13b)8 (22b)1444175140*31.15
Sohaib Maqsood(rhb)*19*302063.335 (7b)6 (8b)134127337.45
*BowlersOMRWEcon0s4s6sThis spellMatWktsBBIEcon*
*Mohammed Shami(rfm)8.003604.5032413-0-10-028484/505.79
Bhuvneshwar Kumar(rm)6.002804.6623402-0-4-034354/84.75

*Recent overs* . . . . . 1 *|* . . . 1 4 . *|* . . . 1 1 1 *|* . 2 . . 1 .


*Current partnership* 43 runs, 12.4 overs, RR: 3.39 (Mohammad Hafeez 24, Sohaib Maqsood 19)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Alpha1 said:


> @Alpha1 opens a thread about Kinetic bombardement
> goes upto 2 pages
> @xyz opens a thread on cricket match
> 70 pages in a day :hitwal:
> #defenceforum #fml



Next time start a thread on cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Mandatory wicket after drink breaks ???? 

@ranjeet


----------



## Nova2

why do i hv this bad feeling that no more wickets willfall 
pakistan 156/4 (35.0 ov)

Pakistan require another 90 runs 6 wickets and 15.0 overs remaining


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> Lo yaar ... Drinks Break ..


aarrey....
6 peg se kya hoga humara.....
Khamba Lao...
aaj to neat bhi chalegi/.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Alpha1 said:


> @Alpha1 opens a thread about Kinetic bombardement
> goes upto 2 pages
> @xyz opens a thread on cricket match
> 70 pages in a day :hitwal:
> #defenceforum #fml


This thread is about ... war games !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Pak need 90 off 90 balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> aarrey....
> 6 peg se kya hoga humara.....
> Khamba Lao...
> aaj to neat bhi chalegi/.....


Surwaat ek se hoti .... mehfil lagne do peti ki peti aayegi !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Power play begins.


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Mandatory wicket after drink breaks ????


Power play is on .... couple of wickets ... if Indians can hold on to their catches.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Hafeez will score century.


----------



## Dem!god

we need atleast 3 wickets in powerplay.....


----------



## Durrak

RR is 6.21

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Hafeez is getting worse than tuk tuk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Kon jeet raha hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Pakistan is EXTREMELY BAD in power play they always lose wickets and not score even 20 runs.... history of Pakistan batting power play.. better to play normal...


----------



## Alpha1

WAR-rior , 
Strigon , 
SwAggeR , 
Alpha1 , 
holysaturn , 
EyanKhan , 
chauvunist , 
Nova2 , 
Victory , 
sree45 , 
fawwaxs , 
Stealth , 
kaykay , 
Informant , 
PurpleButcher ,
acetophenol , 
Saiful Islam , 
IceSage , 
desert warrior , 
StandForInsaf , 
yuba

never seen this many members on a military thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

Maqsood needs to score or gtfo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

India 245/8 (50 ov)

Pakistan 159/4 (36.0 ov)

Pakistan require another 87 runs with 6 wickets and 14.0 overs remaining




*Pakistan RR* 4.41
*Batting PP* 3/0 (1.0) *RR* 3.00
*Last 5 ovs* 15/0 *RR* 3.00
*Required RR* 6.21
*India RR* 4.90


----------



## Jaanbaz

LoveIcon said:


> Kon jeet raha hai?



Hafeez is winning. he seems to be playing to get as many runs as possible for himself by playing slow and not taking risks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Alpha1 said:


> WAR-rior ,
> Strigon ,
> SwAggeR ,
> Alpha1 ,
> holysaturn ,
> EyanKhan ,
> chauvunist ,
> Nova2 ,
> Victory ,
> sree45 ,
> fawwaxs ,
> Stealth ,
> kaykay ,
> Informant ,
> PurpleButcher ,
> acetophenol ,
> Saiful Islam ,
> IceSage ,
> desert warrior ,
> StandForInsaf ,
> yuba
> never seen this many members on a military thread




I think you'll still see more ppl in cricket thread than a battle thread lol..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

LoveIcon said:


> Kon jeet raha hai?


anda ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Chikkay settle kiay Pakistan ne ya nahi?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Alpha1 said:


> WAR-rior ,
> Strigon ,
> SwAggeR ,
> Alpha1 ,
> holysaturn ,
> EyanKhan ,
> chauvunist ,
> Nova2 ,
> Victory ,
> sree45 ,
> fawwaxs ,
> Stealth ,
> kaykay ,
> Informant ,
> PurpleButcher ,
> acetophenol ,
> Saiful Islam ,
> IceSage ,
> desert warrior ,
> StandForInsaf ,
> yuba
> never seen this many members on a military thread


plus the 20 guests , it is kinda creepy when you think about it , the guests who are reading all the comments in the chit chat threads and judging us

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Durrak

LoveIcon said:


> Kon jeet raha hai?



Filhaal May

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

got this form fb 

Indian government changes it's demands. Hafiz Sayed ko rahne do. Mohammad Hafiz humein de do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Jaanbaz said:


> Hafeez is winning. he seems to be playing to get as many runs as possible for himself by playing slow and not taking risks.


U really want Hafeez to take risk? Me too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Alpha1 said:


> WAR-rior ,
> Strigon ,
> SwAggeR ,
> Alpha1 ,
> holysaturn ,
> EyanKhan ,
> chauvunist ,
> Nova2 ,
> Victory ,
> sree45 ,
> fawwaxs ,
> Stealth ,
> kaykay ,
> Informant ,
> PurpleButcher ,
> acetophenol ,
> Saiful Islam ,
> IceSage ,
> desert warrior ,
> StandForInsaf ,
> yuba
> 
> never seen this many members on a military thread


Kisi ek ko harne do phir dobara dekho ge bhi nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

444444


----------



## Sugarcane

Looks like green has started playing test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

While lisening to commentators its look like india is going to win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

44444444444


----------



## WAR-rior

Fir missed by a whisker. This is 4th tym its happaned. All these are out on any other day. Luck is with Maqsood.


----------



## Durrak

May this catch cost alot to India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

SwAggeR said:


> 444444


bhai app ku ISI ne tu recruit nak kar liya??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

fawwaxs said:


> While lisening to commentators its look like india is going to win.


Some sharma and something are talking ...


----------



## Alpha1

EyanKhan said:


> plus the 20 guests , it is kinda creepy when you think about it , the guests who are reading all the comments in the chit chat threads and judging us


It might even be our EXs stalking us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

fawwaxs said:


> While lisening to commentators its look like india is going to win.


Kaunsa comentator bola India is gonna win?


----------



## jarves

@Alpha1 when India successfully tested GSLVMK2 there were more than 200 users on that thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

dekho jaddu sir ka kammal....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

EyanKhan said:


> bhai app ku ISI ne tu recruit nak kar liya??


Its called happiness therapy..."pretend" to be happy to confuse the others

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> 444444


halka sa miss ho gaya tha .... otherwise haath mein thi


----------



## A.Rafay

Need more runs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

ranjeet said:


> halka sa miss ho gaya tha .... otherwise haath mein thi



That makes us even for Hafeez's miss as well..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Game lost. Dhoniiiii. Kaha hai tu.


----------



## SwAggeR

EyanKhan said:


> bhai app ku ISI ne tu recruit nak kar liya??



Nooo. I am just supporting the better team.


----------



## Dubious

WAR-rior said:


> Game lost. *Dhoniiiii*. Kaha hai tu.


Dho tou nai diyea kissi nay galti say?



SwAggeR said:


> Nooo. *I am just supporting the better team*.


@Raja.Pakistani Someone stole your copyrights?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> dekho jaddu sir ka kammal....


I think if this pic was taken after couple of frames even umpire would have been bowing down to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

WTH!! it is the powerplay yahan per bhi tuk tuk kar rahe hain , they are being cocky in the last overs mishra and the other will come and make the game extremely hard, hit some shots come on


----------



## Dem!god

India 245/8 (50 ov)

Pakistan 169/4 (37.6 ov)

Pakistan require another 77 runs with 6 wickets and 12.0 overs remaining




*Pakistan RR* 4.44
*Batting PP* 13/0 (2.6) *RR* 4.33
*Last 5 ovs* 19/0 *RR* 3.80
*Required RR* 6.41
*India RR* 4.90


----------



## Ayush

its advantage pakistan


----------



## Durrak

Run rate is increasing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> InshaAllah...
> 
> Position?


ab match unpredictable ho gya hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

What happened to their fielding ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> Nooo. I am just supporting the better team.



Or maybe playing clever to avoid that "anay do" BS like last time..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Ha Ha. Another one gone down. This shows our B team is not that good yet.


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> ab match unpredictable ho gya hai



Like I said...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Something is fucking wrong with hafeez,Takes single on last ball and then misses the whole over....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Like I said...


What u said?? 

Run rate is rising. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Strigon said:


> That makes us even for Hafeez's miss as well..


Now lets us opt for unfair decision from umpire ...


----------



## Sugarcane

Pakistani players ko apni fifty aur century ki pari rehti hai - match jaay bhaR main

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Pakistan still ahead than India in 39 overs.


----------



## fawwaxs

Luck is on our side tonight!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

chauvunist said:


> Something is fucking wrong with hafeez,Takes single on last ball and then misses the whole over....




He is playing defensive. Maqsood is the one that needs to gtfo, not doing ANYTHING! GTFO so afraidi can come!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Come on umpire .... one more wrong decision in our favor !!!!


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> What u said??
> 
> Run rate is rising. ..



No, that match is unpredictable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

fawwaxs said:


> Luck is on our side tonight!


 

I'd like some of the stuff you are high on as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

indian fast bowlers are worth less...
sala ek wicket nai le sakte.....


----------



## WAR-rior

Yaaar ye Ashwin ko Mid Wkt pe kyon rakha hai? Us bewde ko deep mein daalo.


----------



## ranjeet

WAR-rior said:


> Yaaar ye Ashwin ko Mid Wkt pe kyon rakha hai? Us bewde ko deep mein daalo.


He can't run, and have weak throw ... muthal saala


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> No, that match is unpredictable


But it was not unpredictable at that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Oi koi site bateii jahan seh mein Live deekh sakooon !


----------



## Durrak

Ab bohat luck ho gaya hai


----------



## WAR-rior

Jab hit karna hai tab nahi kar sakte.


----------



## A.Rafay

Runnn faasttt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Strigon said:


> I'd like some of the stuff you are high on as well...


Its called cold water...go drink some

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

Strigon said:


> He is playing defensive. Maqsood is the one that needs to gtfo, not doing ANYTHING! GTFO so afraidi can come!



And after one ball afridi will leave as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Sare balls kha rahe hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

still 10 overs to go. 67 More runs. No more blunders Pakistan needed. Sensible batting to win the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Dem!god said:


> indian fast bowlers are worth less...
> sala ek wicket nai le sakte.....



Pakistan & India should make some deal to import/export bowlers and batsmen.


----------



## RAMPAGE

Acha tou ye saara PDF idhar jama hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Talon said:


> Its called cold water...go drink some




Haha i really need some after these NEAR misses almost every over! God!

P.S. I hate Virat's face so much...not because he is good or anything, very arrogant and over proud

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> But it was not unpredictable at that time.



Never underestimate my predictions 

Lg nhi rha tha phr bhi bta dia na

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Can someone please tell me where I could watch this ONLINE ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon




----------



## GorkhaPride

I think Pakistani will win this now.


----------



## Dubious

Armstrong said:


> Oi koi site bateii jahan seh mein Live deekh sakooon !


Watch Live Cricket Streaming Cricinfo Live Football Online Sports

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

200 ho gaya??


----------



## Dubious

A.Rafay said:


> Sare balls kha rahe hain


I said that from the start...no idea why they waste balls...useless people!


----------



## Victory

abb kya fayda chuu karthik

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

PurpleButcher said:


> And after one ball afridi will leave as well




Afridi is unpredictable but atleast he may go boom boom mode than tuk tuk Maqsood.


----------



## SwAggeR

666666


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Never underestimate my predictions
> 
> Lg nhi rha tha phr bhi bta dia na


Naahii.. mene sahi prediction ki thi


----------



## yesboss

its a huge sixxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.


----------



## Dem!god

LoveIcon said:


> Pakistan & India should make some deal to import/export bowlers and batsmen.


problem player ki nai hai...
paise ki hai...
sala ye log 5 match khel ke itna kama lete hai hai ki bas..charbee chad jati hai.....
practice band .........
although India always lacked quality bowlers...


----------



## ranjeet

Yeh saala DK bina baat ke bails hillta rahta hai ... time pe hagg deta hai saala

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

LoveIcon said:


> 200 ho gaya??


hanging

Why does that Indian have a white hanky at his back like a tail?


----------



## Durrak

What a six .... !!!


----------



## A.Rafay

6666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

We need a couple of boundaries at this stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

666666666666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

Pakistan 190/4 (41 ov) Target 246

Pakistan require another 56 runs with 6 wickets and 54 balls remaining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

LoveIcon said:


> 200 ho gaya??


10 more to 200

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Looks like Maqsood decided to redeem himself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Hafeez is playing from our side tonight ....


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> What a six .... !!!


Late aya per sahi aya... do teen or chokee or shake lag jai to match hamara hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Time to hit some more boundaries now.



M-48 said:


> What a six .... !!!


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Naahii.. mene sahi prediction ki thi



Which one about the RR?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chauvunist

This Hafeez *** hole is trying hard to lose this Match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

maiden over


----------



## Dubious

Wasting balls again ridiculous idiots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Maiden in 42nd over. Ha Ha. Kuchh bhi hota hai Indo Pak mein.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

maiden over at this stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

*maiden* from Jaddu as this is flighted on off stump and the batsman can only block

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Which one about the RR?


Haan,, or ab to balls bhi kam hone lage hainn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

yuck soo much germs on that ball!


----------



## Jaanbaz

Armstrong said:


> Oi koi site bateii jahan seh mein Live deekh sakooon !



Try Cricfree.tv and then click on PTV stream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

India 245/8 (50 ov)

Pakistan 190/4 (41.6 ov)

Pakistan require another 56 runs with 6 wickets and 48 balls remaining




*Pakistan RR* 4.52
*Last 5 ovs* 24/0 *RR* 4.80
*Required RR* 7.00
*India RR* 4.9


----------



## EAK

holysaturn said:


> STFU .



Pehlay App


----------



## Dubious

2-3 chokkay ya chakkay ho jain plzzz!!


----------



## Nova2

ranjeet said:


> Yeh saala DK bina baat ke bails hillta rahta hai ... time pe hagg deta hai saala

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Hafeez will score 100.


----------



## American Pakistani

Why is Team Pakistan moving like snail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Talon said:


> yuck soo much germs on that ball!


Aankhe hai ya microscope ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

hey that pakistani chic was so cute, <3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Talon said:


> yuck soo much *germs* on that ball!


microscope ke undar dekha kya...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Hafeez dekho kitne balls kha gya hai 114!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

66666


----------



## EyanKhan

Six


----------



## yesboss

and once again . . . its a huge sixxxxxxxxxx


----------



## A.Rafay

Hahah 666666


----------



## Jaanbaz

Talon said:


> hanging
> 
> Why does that Indian have a white hanky at his back like a tail?



To wipe his tears.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Hats off to hafiz


----------



## Dubious

American Pakistani said:


> Why is Team Pakistan moving like snail.


They stopped flying ever since they started putting bad players in......some too old others too inexperienced and look like they are scared or have anxiety issues! And then we have some who have bad batting and yet turn up on the field....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Fasters bhi chakke dete hain India ke.


----------



## A.Rafay

Go Pakistan goo!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

maiden


----------



## Stealth

yaar tension may sutay aur pichlay 20 min sa sakhat susu rook kar bhaeta hoon uff


----------



## Strigon

HAFEEZ!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

indian fast bowlers are of no use.....
salo ko ban kar dena cahiye......


----------



## Dubious

ranjeet said:


> Aankhe hai ya microscope ???







Dem!god said:


> microscope ke undar dekha kya...



the guy kept putting spit on it and spit has germs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Now they are charging. Wicket has to go now now now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

WICKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victory

out betaa!!!


----------



## Dubious

Jaanbaz said:


> To wipe his tears.


plz post the live screening...mine just crashed


----------



## EyanKhan

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!! :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yesboss

sa


Stealth said:


> yaar tension may sutay aur pichlay 20 min sa sakhat susu rook kar bhaeta hoon uff



same here except sutay. . 

and hafiz gone


----------



## ranjeet

OUT ....... Khuda Haafeez !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

Half shot... yaan tu pora khaeel yaaan kaheen auyr nikaal ! DAMN HAFEEZ


----------



## acetophenol

out!!!


----------



## Reviewer21

WAR-rior said:


> Now they are charging. Wicket has to go now now now.


Bhai ur wish has come true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Sigh of relief.


----------



## A.Rafay

Chutiya hafeezzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

i would've killed him had he dropped it!


----------



## American Pakistani

Match gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Ashwin to Mohammad Hafeez, OUT, swept away, but this is the carrom ball and deep square leg pulls off a catch diving forward

*Mohammad Hafeez c Kumar b Ashwin 75 (117b 3x4 2x6) SR: 64.10*


----------



## Dubious

Shit!


----------



## guluchulo

nonoonononoinonon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

aooo LALA  tu b abhi vapasa jayega


----------



## Strigon

Now or never Afridi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

American Pakistani said:


> Match gone.


No bro afridi's still there


----------



## EyanKhan

Lala is here


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> OUT ....... Khuda Haafeez !!!!



Lala can score the runs in sixes.


----------



## ranjeet

Talon said:


> the guy kept putting spit on it and spit has germs


And I thought French knew better .... Silly me. 
j/k report na kari !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*Final over of the Match IMO!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

SwAggeR said:


> Lala can score the runs in sixes.


Lala is always in Lalaland !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Reviewer21 said:


> Bhai ur wish has come true


Matlab game jaldi khatam nahi hoga.


----------



## Nova2

Ouuuuuttttttt akir kar


----------



## guluchulo

need quick fire 20 from afiridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Ouuuuuttttttt akir kar


----------



## Reviewer21

bach gya


----------



## EyanKhan

Maqsood is the key now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

out


----------



## Reviewer21

WICKET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yesboss

maqsood gone


----------



## EyanKhan

And maqsood is gone


----------



## ranjeet

OUT .................


----------



## WAR-rior

EyanKhan said:


> Maqsood is the key now


Key lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

yo yo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

EyanKhan said:


> Maqsood is the key now


Maqsood ghr chale gye


----------



## Jaanbaz

Talon said:


> plz post the live screening...mine just crashed



cricfree.tv


----------



## Dubious

ball was near his foot!


----------



## A.Rafay

What the hell! !! Nooo


----------



## acetophenol

second time!boom boom!


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Lala is always in Lalaland !!!!



But today Lala will the match for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Now nothing can happen


----------



## WAR-rior

Afridi ko aur le lo. Bas fir tension thoda kam ho jaaega.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## narcon

Shahid tau jayega 5-8 runs me..
record bolta


----------



## Dubious

ASSHOLE!


----------



## EyanKhan

Hope is still alive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Pakistan hargaya. Pakistani batsmen always destroys the work of bowlers. Idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

A.Rafay said:


> Now nothing can happen


Arre chasing in last overs in Bangladesh is easy. So dont worry about run rate. Only Pak shud refrain from panicking.


----------



## Reviewer21

lala bach gya


----------



## Strigon

I dont think there is any team in the world with more pathetic run out history. Inzamam, Misbah and new addition Maqsood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan lost the match themselves. India deserves to win now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Jaanbaz said:


> Pakistan hargaya. Pakistani batsmen always destroys the work of bowlers. Idiots.


Just like Indian bolders destroy the work of our Batsmen. Ha Ha.


----------



## Nova2

Aurek gayaaaaaaa ouuuuttttt


----------



## Dem!god

celebration time......
6th wicket out.....
ek rasgulla to banta hai boss........


----------



## SwAggeR

WAR-rior said:


> Key lost.



My key is Lala.


----------



## American Pakistani

Chalo ab TV band karo. Ye match tou gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Great performance by india in batting and in field. You guys deserve to win now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

calling my bookie , Virat kohli ko bribe karta houn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Kya score chal raha hai??
@45'22'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

A.Rafay said:


> Pakistan lost the match themselves. India deserves to win now


too early bro !you have boom boom.


----------



## Reviewer21

Pakistan still has 40% chance of winning guys..


----------



## Strigon

Yay keep scoring singles, its not like we need boundaries or anything...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yesboss

afrid hits a sixxxx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

666666 by lala


----------



## American Pakistani

666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Yes my bookie is awesome , already in affect

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

EyanKhan said:


> Hope is still alive



Hope ko next bhejdo batting kay liye.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

Boundry 40 yards ki hai kya?


----------



## yesboss

and a 44444

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Afridi chhakka!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

acetophenol said:


> too early bro !you have boom boom.


Boom boom is bekar I hate himm. Hes not gud with the bat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

acetophenol said:


> too early bro !you have boom boom.


boom hasnt boom lately!


----------



## American Pakistani

WE NEED MORE

44444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444444

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

wtf! We are screwed!


----------



## Durrak

Now the match rely on Afridi
Praying

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

44444

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

ye lala ko dharo yr koi..


----------



## ranjeet

Lala OUT ....


----------



## Durrak

Tension is increasing ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*now what i feel is either Pakistan win or India.. MAZA AGAYA yaar... Pakistan India match always like... paisa din bijli pani sab pora kardeta hey.... Thanks all Indian and Pakistani members over here as wel! chit chat on every ball seriously !! MADE MY DAY!!*


----------



## guluchulo

forget about 20, we need quickfire 40 from afridi now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Match turning over.

Pakistan Jeetay ga. IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

ranjeet said:


> Lala OUT ....


jhoot mat bol abh heart attack hojata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yesboss

and another 4 by afridi


----------



## Reviewer21

44444


----------



## American Pakistani

2 more sixes in this over & Pakistan is out of pressure.


----------



## Sugarcane

Decoration piece Lallay - aj tu sharam kar lay


----------



## acetophenol

A.Rafay said:


> Boom boom is bekar I hate himm. Hes not gud with the bat


he's gonna win the game 4 u


----------



## ranjeet

EyanKhan said:


> jhoot mat bol abh heart attack hojata


abhi ho jayga yaar ...


----------



## A.Rafay

44444


----------



## WAR-rior

Saala Afridi ko galat tym pe hi khelna hota hai. Waise kabhi nahi khelega.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyanKhan

ranjeet said:


> abhi ho jayga yaar ...


Aap ke mo me mirchi aur karela

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> Lala OUT ....



Lala will win it for Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

44444444444


----------



## ranjeet

WAR-rior said:


> Saala Afridi ko galat tym pe hi khelna hota hai. Waise kabhi nahi khelega.


Usko Semi final ki haar yaad hai .... he was the captain then.


----------



## EyanKhan

Gul hits a massive six


----------



## A.Rafay

We need lala to hit big sixes!!


----------



## yesboss

and its a huge sixxxx by guli


----------



## Reviewer21

6


----------



## Victory

shyt!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

6666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

SIX! XIS! Umar Gul Sher hai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

6666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Six ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Pashtun power baby

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Guli gullll 666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

shit we have not many balls left to spare


----------



## acetophenol

b/w cup and lip for India


----------



## American Pakistani

GUL HIT MASSIVE SIXXXXX

WE NEED MORE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

damn these fast bowlers......
chutiye sale.....


----------



## HttpError

Can we have a situation where Afghanistan


SwAggeR said:


> Lala will win it for Pakistan.



LALA IS WINNING FOR PAKISTAN HAHAHAHAHAHAHH EEEENDIAAA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Chalo bhai, ye match to gya apne haath se


----------



## WAR-rior

Saala Indian fasters ko tailenders bhi Six maarte hain.


----------



## American Pakistani

17runs needed from 18balls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

EyanKhan said:


> Aap ke mo me mirchi aur karela


Lo yaar match jeet gaye tum ... Ashwin ka last over hai ... only if he can take a wicket or two.


----------



## Stealth

*AFRIDI BOMBARDMENT feel like this... *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

89 pages...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

BDforever said:


>


Aao janab ... apki kami thi.


----------



## A.Rafay

Guldoze india gulliiiiii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

BDforever said:


>



Mere dost tu kahan thaaaa? india ko harta dekhne agayaaaa tu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

BDforever said:


>


kamine sara din kidar ta

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Mini collapse ? run out .. wrong decision .... cramps ... anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

WAR-rior said:


> Saala Indian fasters ko tailenders bhi Six maarte hain.


Gul can hit sixes uss ne S africa ke bowlers par mare hain tu app ke toun abhi kache pahelwan hain


----------



## HttpError

ranjeet said:


> Mini collapse ? run out .. wrong decision .... cramps ... anything



Thakur aj hum nahi match jeetein ge bat khatum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

classic Ind pak match


----------



## Dubious

Shit 50%

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

EyanKhan said:


> kamine sara din kidar ta


i was watching you guys sitting offline 


HttpError said:


> Mere dost tu kahan thaaaa? india ko harta dekhne agayaaaa tu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyanKhan

Gul on strike

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Naswar do lala ko ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

233/6


----------



## A.Rafay

Comeone lala guliii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

A.Rafay said:


> Comeone lala guliii


lotay!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## acetophenol

my bladders are bursting man.


----------



## SwAggeR

13 from 12.

Lala will finish it here.


----------



## American Pakistani

Need a big hit to stay out of pressure in the last over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

@BDforever where were you today ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

13 runs ...12 balls...
no chance.....


----------



## Emmie

India have massive support in the ground - I reckon natives are also supporting team India.


----------



## Dubious

shit site crashed again....people get off my site!


----------



## A.Rafay

acetophenol said:


> my bladders are bursting man.


Mine tooo cant go away from screeennn


----------



## Dubious

Emmie said:


> India have massive support in the ground - I reckon natives are also supporting team India.


Who cares....Pakistanis are supported even from overseas 



A.Rafay said:


> Mine tooo cant go away from screeennn


Take your ipad with ya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

lagta h six se jitaayega lala...


----------



## Chak Bamu

Whoever keeps their head will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

If this over goes even for less than 5 runs then Pakistan will in last over.


----------



## Alpha1

#yawn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yesboss

gud effort by guli, but gone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Fuucckk **** ****


----------



## acetophenol

yeeha!


----------



## Emmie

Gone! Awesome catch!


----------



## Chak Bamu

Gul lost his head and his wicket.


----------



## ranjeet

HttpError said:


> Thakur aj hum nahi match jeetein ge bat khatum


 
Yeh match humko de Thakur .... YEH MATCH HUMKO DE THAKUR !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Victory

bitches this has not ended yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Gone.....ab match gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reviewer21

WICKET!! muhahahahahaha


----------



## Durrak

Umar Gul is out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Nooooo...gullu ye kia


----------



## Nova2

BDforever said:


> i was watching you guys sitting offline


Koi century mare ya na mare ye thread tho century jarur marega

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## forcetrip

Cant watch this .. its too close for my comfort..


----------



## Stealth

Worldcup IPL Asia Cup all tournaments and matches one side.. and Pak VS India match is completely a different story!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## acetophenol

A.Rafay said:


> Mine tooo cant go away from screeennn


those ads aren't long enough bro!


----------



## Dubious

Shit


----------



## jarves

Kya ho raha hai??


----------



## American Pakistani

Ye kya kiya zaalim


----------



## WAR-rior

Afridi shud go on this ball. Cmon.


----------



## Alpha1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

forcetrip said:


> Cant watch this .. its too close for my comfort..


You just joined in the fun man ...


----------



## American Pakistani

11 needed from 7 balls.

Ye match mushkil hai ab.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Whose talha?


----------



## BDforever

Nova2 said:


> Koi century mare ya na mare ye thread tho century jarur marega


actually i was thinking about celebration of the century LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

out...


----------



## yesboss

another gone


----------



## ranjeet

OUT >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## acetophenol

out!out!


----------



## Reviewer21

hahahaha


----------



## Soumitra

One more down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dubious

American Pakistani said:


> 11 needed from 7 balls.
> 
> Ye match mushkil hai ab.


Match giyea bhar mein! 

Damn we have no more runs no more balls  time to go to bed!


----------



## A.Rafay

Afridi shaka maarr


----------



## Stealth

*@ LAST ... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA
*


----------



## Reviewer21

bachhe h josh me


----------



## WAR-rior

Afridi hai. 1o in 6 balls is possible. And Afridi is not scared of situations, so thats scary for us.


----------



## American Pakistani

Good bye


----------



## AugenBlick

LMAO


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Late aya per sahi aya... do teen or chokee or shake lag jai to match hamara hai..



Ab kya prediction hai Sir g?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

SHIT


----------



## Reviewer21

bold


----------



## SwAggeR

bowled...


----------



## yesboss

simply give me a heart attack


----------



## acetophenol

out!out!again!


----------



## ranjeet

BOwled .....


----------



## WAR-rior

1 to go. Cmon.


----------



## jarves

last over kon kar raha hai??


----------



## Soumitra

One more down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Victory

HAHAHHAHAHA F-off pakistani


----------



## Stealth

*whata stupid .... Why Afridi run @ last ball of the last over ????*


----------



## Reviewer21

NACHO BC!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

I think India will win, lets hope i am wrong


----------



## Dubious

They are sold outs! What the heck are they doing?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Ab kya prediction hai Sir g?


Mujhse maat poocho yaar... 
Eik or gaya


----------



## EyanKhan




----------



## AugenBlick

Yeahhhh...!!!!!!


----------



## American Pakistani

Another one gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

WTF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

good to see india smiling coz they need to feel good about it to deflect pressure? really? damn the commentator!


----------



## Soumitra

Chokers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

btw the weather in peshawar is awesome thunder outside

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

WTH!


----------



## American Pakistani

Typical Pakistani team.

Last over mein aakay unkay bera garaq hojata hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

BC climax ke time net ku band ho gaya


----------



## acetophenol

boom boom is back.


----------



## SwAggeR

lala on strike.


----------



## yesboss

and its a huge sixxx by afridi


----------



## WAR-rior

Afridi on strike. ****. 2 ball ka game hai ab.


----------



## Strigon

Thanks Misbah, Maqsood, along with many useless other people.


----------



## American Pakistani

666666666666666666666666666666666666666


----------



## Victory

**** BC


----------



## SwAggeR

666666666


----------



## EyanKhan

Six

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

and we got boomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Such may unbelievable tha..


----------



## yesboss

and its a huge sixxx by afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

666666

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Damn my streaming is slow...I read the news here 1st before seeing it


----------



## Alpha1

another 6


----------



## HttpError

HAHAHAHA AWESOME


----------



## American Pakistani

666666666666666666666666


----------



## ranjeet

BC ... le lo .... loda !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Counter-Errorist

EEEEEHAAAWWWW!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

BC MC DOOB MARO


----------



## EyanKhan

BOoooooooooooooooom BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

We won.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AugenBlick

Damn


----------



## Bratva

Jetttttttttttttttt gayaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Afrdiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

***** IN INDIA BY AFRIDI!! WHATA BOMBARTMRNT FUK OFF INDIA !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

pakistan won ! ! wooooooooooooohhhoooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Victory

LALA BC BC BC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

i cant beleive what a MATCH HAHAHAHAH PAKISTAN ZINDABADDDD


----------



## Chak Bamu

Mubarak ho! Mubarka ho! 

What catharsis!!!


----------



## A.Rafay

Yahooooo Yahooooo


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

afridi u rock


----------



## Sugarcane

Heart attack ho ga aaj bohat se logo ko

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yesboss

pathan power. ...... afridi na kamal kr dia tamam gunnah maaaaaaaf tery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

congrats pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

WTF heavy Firingggggggggg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

Congratulations to Pakistan!!!


----------



## forcetrip

Its Assault rifle central here.. Congratulations Pakistan .. Im gonna hit the sandbags as well ..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*BOOM BOOM*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## chauvunist

*Extremely Heavy aerial Firing in Peshawar has begun...*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reviewer21

PAKISTANIYO!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## Durrak

Men on roofs..


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

booom booom


----------



## American Pakistani

AFRIDI AFRIDI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

That was a STUNNING end to the match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Congrats pakistan........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

PAKISTAN ZINDABAAAD!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

*Heavy Aerial Firing in Peshawar...yeaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

Haan Bhai Hindustanioo kaisa dia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

WE PAKISTANIS!!! DONE it, Kohli was being discourteous, got what he deserved. Goes to say not to celebrate before you win.

BOOM BOOM!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

time for fireworks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Gotta give it to Afridi. Played a gem under pressure. Congrats to y'all. It was a great game.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie




----------



## A.Rafay

Hahahahahahh hooooooooooo lalalalll

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

*Hahahahahahaha*

*Jeet gaye. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Hain tu Indians kesa dia?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chak Bamu

I truly believed that we had lost the plot. But man Pakistanis never ever EVER give up.

Now Afridi is Pakka for next 20 matches. AGAIN.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Informant

I'm gonna fire some rounds now. We the best homies! BRB!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

BDforever said:


> actually i was thinking about celebration of the century LOL


Lol maine bhi yehi socha tha copy cat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Lala ab to tumharai 100 khoon maaf.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EyanKhan

Hain tu Indians kesa dia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Thrilling match...njoyed watching


----------



## Victory

bye everyone! , well played INDIA  <3

well done pak, i hate u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Congratulations @A.Rafay @Talon @Raja.Pakistani @LoveIcon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

100 pages

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

century of the thread ! ! ! ! you beauty ! ! ! congratz for this milestone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

BOOM BOOM ROCKS


AFRIDI BOOMS TEAM INDIA


----------



## PWFI

JINGCHIKA JINGCHIKA EH EH EHE----DUZUN DUZUN THA THAT THA THA in SIALKOT side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Congrats !!! Pakistan Beat India by 1 Wicket... 2 Big Sixes by B BooM BooM Shahid Afridi...


----------



## Soumitra

Congratulations Pakistan it was a thriller of a match and well played by Afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

HOCKEY IS OUR NATIONAL GAME, forget cricket

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## American Pakistani

As always Sir Afridi thanks Almighty Allah. I love this line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Pakistan Govt decided to use AFridi against Taliban now... MOHLIK HATYAAAAR!!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*BOW DOWN BEEETCHES.... *

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## guluchulo

hindustanion ki maa bhen ek kardi lala ne

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

I TOLD YOU, I FCKING TOLD YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WE ONLY NEEDED AFRIDI!!!

WHERE ARE THOSE TALKING ALL KIND OF SHIT ABOUT AFRIDI, COME FORWWARD AND TAKE YOUR WIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AFRIDI YOU THE MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


2 HEROS OF THE GAME!








AND






LOVE YOU BOTH!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

BDforever said:


> century of the thread ! ! ! ! you beauty ! ! ! congratz for this milestone


Bro i wanted to recite fatiha for your yesterday performance

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JAT BALWAN

boom boom.....

congrats Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## guluchulo

Pakistan almost gifted away match lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

Pakistan best team in the world

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

ranjeet said:


> BC ... le lo .... loda !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pak-marine

Lala love u man .... Fckn boomed Indian arse

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## jaibi

Great match! But in the end our Afridi bomb won the war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## drunken-monke

Only afridi had the courage to bring win out of jaws of defeat.. Congrats pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chak Bamu

Afridi changed the game. He shall always be remembered for his impact. Others can imitate, but he is the original.

But it really is his time to go. He is losing it.

Reactions: Like Like:

4


----------



## Alpha1

Party over boys , go home

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

wowowowowow.................... we won

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

DESERT FIGHTER said:


>


Toh phir ... botal khol rahe hoge aaj toh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

PWFI said:


> Bro i wanted to recite fatiha for your yesterday performance


chup be

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## iPhone

Damn, the first time I'm on this site following a Pak-India match and Pakistan wins. I have always faced disappointment here.

But finally some great news. Congratulations Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

CELEBRATIONS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

India cross the border and go home lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

match was awesome, thanks Bangladesh for the support !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

Afridi rocked india... kohli ka mooh dekh ne jesa tha...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

Ahhh... Great Game man.....

Congrats to Pakistan... Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Neva happy like this.... maybe that was my dream come true to see AFridi finish the match but neva though he was finished like this and against India....... yaad karwadiya Jawaid Myaan Dad!! THANK U MAN!! not to forget Hafeez Important Role!!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Really Afridi did it, amazing to hit 2 sixes !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

I wanted Pakistan to beat the hell out Bharti like mule but I didn't happen. 

However Bharti got beaten and Pakistan made my day. 

Pakistan is my team. I love you brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Bratva

Just watch Kohli face,,,, When afridi hit those sixes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

jeet mubarak....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Evil Flare

wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Ayush

out of asia cup


----------



## Dubious

nice day...we won, thread hit century...people on thread also hit century! boom boom everywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Miandad yaad aagiya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Afridi will now stay in team for next 3 years no matter he performs or not.
CONGRATS Pakistan and Pakistanis!! Great match!! Total paisa vasool...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> Really Afridi did it, amazing to hit 2 sixes !


*I prayed for 3 sixes in last 20 plus balls and we got exactly 3 ALHAMDULILLAH!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dem!god

Saiful Islam said:


> India cross the border and go home lol.


so, you cross border to dip into sea....LOL......


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## A.Rafay

Chaa gayee laalaa.. awesome sixes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## American Pakistani

iPhone said:


> Damn, the first time I'm on this site following a Pak-India match and Pakistan wins. I have always faced disappointment here.
> 
> But finally some great news. Congratulations Pakistan.



lol same here. The curse has finally broken today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

Saiful Islam said:


> India cross the border and go home lol.


so, you cross border to dip into sea....LOL......


----------



## Leader

Talon said:


> *I prayed for 3 sixes in last 20 plus balls and we got exactly 3 ALHAMDULILLAH!!!*



like seriously you want to take the credit for Afridi to your jai namaz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*Where is this guy?:*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

Yaar itni khushi ho rahi hai. Maza aa gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pak-marine

Afridi you are the man only your courage got us the title if Asian tigers 

Love u lalay 

Congrats pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Leader said:


> like seriously you want to take the credit for Afridi to your jai namaz?


I didnt take credit...I said Alhamdulillah ...He also said Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

CONGRATS PAKISTAN...well played boys.
Kholi used his bowlers well and I'm glad to see support for Pakistan among Bangladeshi crowd!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Wooo! That was a great match!


----------



## Durrak

Afridi is simply great..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

@farhan_9909 Ki prediction true nikli kal wali

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

The look on Ashwin's face after the last six. Epic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bhu8zG3IMAAMiKK.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dem!god said:


> so, you cross border to dip into sea....LOL......


----------



## GorkhaPride

Congrats Pakistan, close match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Firing in defence, my street alone must've fired 500 plus rounds. I only did 15. Jhinga lala BOOM BOOM.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist

*Have never seen such Heavy aerial firing,Its like a Warzone....Firing still continues..*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Edevelop

India has still 1 more game to play. I hope Afghanistan beats them !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

sorry mate....  isnt he like that hindu guy from the game street fighter?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Leader

chauvunist said:


> *Have never seen such Heavy aerial firing,Its like a Warzone....Firing still continues..*



same here, but I guess Peshawar would beat Lahore in this...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

BATMAN said:


> CONGRATS PAKISTAN...well played boys.
> Kholi used his bowlers well and I'm glad to see support for Pakistan among Bangladeshi crowd!!



Pakistan always gets a bigger cheer in Dhaka than India, lot bigger actually. My first India pakistan match in Dhaka stadium, you couldnt even hear the Indian supporters, but the stadium would roar at pakistan's 4s 6s and wickets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

*India may Emergency nafiz kar de gaye hei in Hospitals... Daeed Arab ke abadi may 50 crore TV tootay aur 30 crore ka tu kamazkam heart attack hogaya hoga *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Devil Soul said:


>


ALHAMDULLILAH ...

India you have just been BOOMED..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Afridi is simply great..


Congratsss yaar.. your and my predictions sahii niklii...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LonE_WolF

yahoooooooo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Leader said:


> sorry mate....  isnt he like that hindu guy from the game street fighter?



You mean this.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HttpError

Kidher chup gaye hai saray indians ?  Bahir aooo sab victory:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

Leader said:


> sorry mate....  isnt he like that hindu guy from the game street fighter?



Dhalsim got small? 

Shit i seriously believe somebody fired 50 cal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

He did it once again ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

we will never buy your players in IPL, f-off again i hate u

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## chauvunist

Leader said:


> same here, but I guess Peshawar would beat Lahore in this...



*My Dad Asked me if i want to fire some Shots,but i told him i don't want to Put other's people lives in Danger....*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LURKER

I had the feeling Afridi will click today like he does so often against India. The moment Afridi took the strike in the last over it was game over for India.


----------



## IceSage

Koi baat nahi, ek-do baar underdopgs ko bhi jitna dena chahiye


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

Firing in my area too. People have gone crazy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Areesh said:


> The look on Ashwin's face after the last six. Epic.



Vohlis expressions were epic..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SBD-3

Victory said:


> we will never buy your players in IPL, f-off again i hate u

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

Devil Soul said:


>



OWWEEEEEEEEEINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19349


ye kya hai.....
spray not.....


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> Firing in my area too. People have gone crazy.



same here 75 Rs ki aik goli hai BC or ani firing ho rahi hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

Misbah does not deserve anything not even a fake cheque. Please either train him or fire him

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

hahaha hahaha BURN LOSERS INDIAN TEAMMMM
WE WON WE WON

@Ayush @levina @arp2041 

LUVE U AFRIDI

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ssethii

very intense match, skipped heart beats many times, but in the end Afridi did it. Congrats all Pakistani members and better luck for Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*Congrats Pakistan Team for winning a wonderful match.*
 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Asia cup gaya ...janedo....ab icc T20 world cup humara hai


----------



## Marshmallow

CONGRATS @Aamna14 @Leader @Alpha1 @Talon @Strigon N ALL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## American Pakistani

Afridi deserve Man of the Match.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

Marshmallow said:


> hahaha hahaha BURN LOSERS INDIAN TEAMMMM
> WE WON WE WON


hahaha...
why to burn lady..its just a game........
BTW congrats....


----------



## Areesh

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Vohlis expressions were epic..



Yeah the way he held his head with both hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

chauvunist said:


> *My Dad Asked me if i want to fire some Shots,but i told him i don't want to Put other's people lives in Danger....*


 
And Uncle was thinking - My son is such a girl !  

Then he slapped you & said 'Murd ka bachaa bunnn & fire some' !

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Leader

Musalmano bahir niklo, puri duniya sarkoo per aa gai hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> CONGRATS @Aamna14 @Leader @Alpha1 @Talon @Strigon N ALL


Congrats to you too kidddd!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

It is pathetic that India cannot even produce genuine fast bowlers considering the budget BCCI has. 

The team is in transformation even then there are no excuses.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


>


HAHA we were abt to die in last over gosh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

*This is the SMASH SLAP on the face of BCCI particularly ICC laantyoon and so called BIG 3... Last time we hit badly in their homeland and after 1 year again SMASH on the face of this ***** BCCI BIKAOO MAAL and BIG 3!! hoon enjoy maar aur policyaan bana! ghar kay shair ghar may he hotay hain!*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> HAHA we were abt to die in last over gosh


Dont know about die...I slipped into bed about to go to sleep then we got 1 boom !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Armstrong said:


> And Uncle was thinking - My son is such a girl !
> 
> Then he slapped you & said 'Murd ka bachaa bunnn & fire some' !



Chotu kidhr ghaya the aaap?  Ayein apse fire chalwaein!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Dem!god said:


> ye kya hai.....
> spray not.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> why to burn lady..its just a game........
> BTW congrats....


haha lol no i luv to celebrate it esp if we were gunna lose 

bad luck demi for u

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


>


Kohli always criess!! Iska mooh dekhne jesa thaa is waqt ....hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

what a match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Srinivas said:


> It is pathetic that India cannot even produce genuine fast bowlers considering the budget BCCI has.
> 
> The team is in transformation even then there are no excuses.


It was our batsmen today who let us down .... bowlers bowled their skin out.


----------



## SBD-3

Dem!god said:


> ye kya hai.....
> spray not.....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

INDIAN MEMBERS RO TU NAE REY ABI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

Ayush said:


> out of asia cup

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> CONGRATS @Aamna14 @Leader @Alpha1 @Talon @Strigon N ALL



same to you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## chauvunist

Armstrong said:


> And Uncle was thinking - My son is such a girl !
> 
> Then he slapped you & said 'Murd ka bachaa bunnn & fire some' !



*Naah your Brother has done it much in the Past...2 years back a Young fellow died on the Eid's Eve due aerial firing and i decided that i am not gonna do it anymore...*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HttpError

Sam Manekshaw said:


> Asia cup gaya ...janedo....ab icc T20 world cup humara hai


SORRY T20 To Hai he humara we are the T2O specialists


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> You mean this.




hahahaha.... yup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Jadeja and kohlii crying

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Srinivas said:


> It is pathetic that India cannot even produce genuine fast bowlers considering the budget BCCI has.
> 
> The team is in transformation even then there are no excuses.


SIRI SORRY BURA DUK HUA U LOST

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Congratsss yaar.. your and my predictions sahii niklii...



Yes... Feeling very very very very happy ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Leader said:


> sorry mate....  isnt he like that hindu guy from the game street fighter?



Somebody bring my 50 Cal...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

To all Pakistanis everywhere...


*Nacho BC*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Jadeja and kohlii crying


HAV U SEEN KOHLIS FACE?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ssethii



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

@farhan_9909 you can quote your post now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Marshmallow said:


> hahaha hahaha BURN LOSERS INDIAN TEAMMMM
> WE WON WE WON
> 
> @Ayush @levina @arp2041
> 
> LUVE U AFRIDI


----------



## Strigon

Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> why to burn lady..its just a game........
> BTW congrats....




Im sure your and other indian's reaction would have been the same had india won it. Its not just a game, its a battle at-least with the passion people take it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

ranjeet said:


> It was our batsmen today who let us down .... bowlers bowled their skin out.



How many day we rely on spinners to win our matches??

Indian team is good only in subcontinent pitches that to they rely on batting and spinners. A world champion team should be good in all departments. With out fast bowlers a team is never a complete team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

chauvunist said:


> *Naah your Brother has done it much in the Past...2 years back a Young fellow died on the Eid's Eve due aerial firing and i decided that i am not gonna do it anymore...*



Respect you realization. may Allah give akal and hadiyat tou rest of these people who do aerial firing..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

M-48 said:


> Yes... Feeling very very very very happy ..


Congrats beti g

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

54 users 56 guests thread on fire

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

chauvunist said:


> *Naah your Brother has done it much in the Past...2 years back a Young fellow died on the Eid's Eve due aerial firing and i decided that i am not gonna do it anymore...*


 
Its a good thing; its like the ban on basant - Mazaaa tou baraa ataa haiii pur kisssiii innocent ki accidentally life bhi jaa saktiii haiii - Good Choice, Proud of You Brother !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

WHERE IS CHEK DEY INDIA?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## guluchulo

Srinivas said:


> It is pathetic that India cannot even produce genuine fast bowlers considering the budget BCCI has.
> 
> The team is in transformation even then there are no excuses.



You guys should blame your horrible genetics. Look at Indian bowlers, look to fragile and malnourished. BCCI can't do much there. India never had genuine fast bowler and never will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19366


if you are trying to make me angry..you need to try harder......


hasnain0099 said:


>


bhai gala to sab ka sukha tha....last over tak......
koi nai..is baar nai to agle baar....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Congrats to Pakistani Team and all Pakistanis 
Well played.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> HAV U SEEN KOHLIS FACE?


Haannn bht hasee arahi thi... he was literally crying over that six.. haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Armstrong said:


> Its a good thing; its like the ban on basant - Mazaaa tou baraa ataa haiii pur kisssiii innocent ki accidentally life bhi jaa saktiii haiii - Good Choice, Proud of You Brother !


ARMSTRONG I HAV ORDERD JUNK IN CELEBRATION

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceSage

ranjeet said:


> It was our batsmen today who let us down .... bowlers bowled their skin out.



Agree to a certain extent, but the 1st 10 overs of bowling was so bad that it gave away the match.

Batting-wise, Kohli had an off day today, which rarely happens, and no Dhoni either otherwise we could have got 280 at least.

Overall its just Asia Cup, and was a good chance to give opportunity to our youngsters, who will make the future. Hoepfully they will use this experience to play better in tournaments that actually matter like 20-20 and ODI World Cups coming up soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

wasm95 said:


> 54 users 56 guests thread on fire


pages made century so did the viewers


----------



## AUz

Nova2 said:


> show time : India Vs Pakistan ......jaldi shuru karo



Yeah, you only can make pictures now.

He literally "anal-raped" the "collective ***" of 1 billion bhartis today!!! 

WHAT A PLAYER!!! WHAT A MATCH!!!

Only Afridi could pull such a thing!

Last over, two-balls, two 'mis-hits', and TWO SIXES and GAME OVER!!!!!!!!!!

Maza gaayaa

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha1

Marshmallow said:


> CONGRATS @Aamna14 @Leader @Alpha1 @Talon @Strigon N ALL


I didn't even watch the match, siblings were reporting by shouting what was happening in the match 
@Aamna14 you seems like a fan of cricket, i read some of your posts in whatever :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Informant said:


> Chotu kidhr ghaya the aaap?  Ayein apse fire chalwaein!


 
Oi you Tub of Malaiii - Chotuuu kisss ko bolaa ?


----------



## Edevelop

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19366



This looks like Bell Sprout from Pokemon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Yes... Feeling very very very very happy ..


Meee tooo. Pakistan Zindabaad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Strigon said:


> Im sure your and other indian's reaction would have been the same had india won it. Its not just a game, its a battle at-least with the passion people take it.


I am not denying your remarks.....
after loosing ..its not much to say.....is it...
so, its better to make a diplomatic statements....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Marshmallow said:


> WHERE IS *CHEK *DEY INDIA?


Checking D India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Marshmallow said:


> WHERE IS CHEK DEY INDIA?


@chak de INDIA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Haannn bht hasee arahi thi... he was literally crying over that six.. haha


GOSH WEN AFRID MADE FIRST SIX I WAS LITTERALLY ABT TO DIE K CATCH OUT NA HU JAE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aarush

why ashwin reserved for last over..some serious mistake by kohli.... why yuvraj was not the part of team?/
we missed dhoni in batting .wicket keeping and captaincy also....btw...congratz pakistan..u deserved it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Marshmallow said:


> SIRI SORRY BURA DUK HUA U LOST



Congrats  . But Indian team is low on morale after the overseas defeats and they do have some problems in bowling and batting department ,this is a very young team lead by a new captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

To Pakistani's: you played well today "underdogs"
To my fellow indian's: BURA NA MANO KOHALI HAI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Afridi just raped Indian team go to hell big three Indians got fu... By afridi


----------



## jaibi

It was a close match but historically India has relied on its batting order, had the score been 250+ then India would have fared better.


Srinivas said:


> How many day we rely on spinners to win our matches??
> 
> Indian team is good only in subcontinent pitches that to they rely on batting and spinners. A world champion team should be good in all departments. With out fast bowlers a team is never a complete team.


----------



## haman10

lol , 110 pages since yesterday ?

u guys must really hate each other

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ranjeet

Srinivas said:


> How many day we rely on spinners to win our matches??
> 
> Indian team is good only in subcontinent pitches that to they rely on batting and spinners. A world champion team should be good in all departments. With out fast bowlers a team is never a complete team.


Totaly agree with that ...


----------



## haman10

jaibi said:


> It was a close match but historically India has relied on its batting order, had the score been 250+ then India would have fared better.




why is your name red ? 

are u a mod now ? congrats !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Congratulations @Alpha1 @Mirzay @fawwaxs @Raja.Pakistani @LoveIcon @Talon @Jazzbot @Leader @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Marshmallow

Alpha1 said:


> @chak de INDIA


TY ALPHA I WAS LOOKIN FOR DA NAME

@chak de INDIA  IDR AOO TUMY THAPAR LAGOUN

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## trident2010

what a match .. Indian bowlers pull out near with only 264 .. haha .. Congrats Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

guluchulo said:


> You guys should blame your horrible genetics. Look at Indian bowlers, look to fragile and malnourished. BCCI can't do much there. India never had genuine fast bowler and never will.



Kiddo do not start it all again, how many Olympians pakistan produced and how many olympians weak koreas and Japanese are producing. It is all about diet and training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Srinivas said:


> Congrats  . But Indian team is low on morale after the overseas defeats and they do have some problems in bowling and batting department ,this is a very young team lead by a new captain.


Dude stop explaining, we lost..will see them in icc..et ka javab patharse


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> GOSH WEN AFRID MADE FIRST SIX I WAS LITTERALLY ABT TO DIE K CATCH OUT NA HU JAE


Haha I always pray that ball should go over the rope... and it did both times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

haman10 said:


> lol , 110 pages since yesterday ?
> 
> u guys must really hate each other


Cricket rivals of the century!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

M-48 said:


> Congratulations @Alpha1 @Mirzay @Fawwas @Raja.Pakistani @LoveIcon @Talon @Jazzbot @Leader @desertfighter akistan: akistan:


OR MAY?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan not alone, Bangladesh also celebrating our win over India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Dem!god said:


> I am not denying your remarks.....
> after loosing ..its not much to say.....is it...
> so, its better to make a diplomatic statements....



Let the winners enjoy their hard earned glory for a few mins hmm? Don't be offended by it, its our inner beast coming out, hidden in all of us south- Asian cricket maniacs..

But well played by your side too, what a nail biting match. One mistake could change its course.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Parul

Congratulations to Pakistan's Team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Victory said:


> we will never buy your players in IPL, f-off again i hate u

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

The 3 last catches ...for each I hit my forehead and now I have a headache

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter

Love you boom boom 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153970082220314

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HttpError

Srinivas said:


> It is pathetic that India cannot even produce genuine fast bowlers considering the budget BCCI has.
> 
> The team is in transformation even then there are no excuses.



Mere bhai tune mujhe senti ker diya


----------



## Informant

Armstrong said:


> Oi you Tub of Malaiii - Chotuuu kisss ko bolaa ?



Chotu motu pulce bhi firing kar rahi hai HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!

Oh bc PULCE! 

BOOM BOOM!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@Ayush KIDR HO? BAHIR AOO

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

haman10 said:


> lol , 110 pages since yesterday ?
> 
> u guys must really hate each other



And we have won the match. Congratz us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

Alpha1 said:


> I didn't even watch the match, siblings were reporting by shouting what was happening in the match
> @Aamna14 you seems like a fan of cricket, i read some of your posts in whatever :



Is it so shocking to be a fan?lol 
I knew Pakistan would win all along

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

M-48 said:


> Congratulations @Alpha1 @Mirzay @ fawwaxs @Raja.Pakistani @LoveIcon @Talon @Jazzbot @Leader @DESERT FIGHTER


Congrats @M-48 and @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Sam Manekshaw said:


> Dude stop explaining, we lost..will see them in icc..et ka javab patharse



I am not worried about loss but I am worried about the shape of the team, beating srilanka , pakistan is not a great feat. I am taking about departments which are weak in Indian team.


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

HttpError said:


> SORRY T20 To Hai he humara we are the T2O specialists


Ek match mein itana confidence..na...acchi baat nahi


----------



## Zarvan

Indians got brutally disgraced by lion afridi


----------



## fawwaxs

I'm desperately waiting for Pak-India takra can't wait to see Vinod Kambli's dance



wasm95 said:


> time for fireworks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Areesh said:


> And we have won the match. Congratz us.



lol , i thank the lord that your friendly to me 

congratulations on the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Strigon said:


> Let the winners enjoy their hard earned glory for a few mins hmm? Don't be offended by it, its our inner beast coming out, hidden in all of us south- Asian cricket maniacs..
> 
> But well played by your side too, what a nail biting match. One mistake could change its course.


sure...your team won...
you have every rite to enjoy.....
congrats....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*got some info from different sources.. media zara farig hojaye is match kay jashan sa tu ajayege samnay ye b news 5 people died in HAWAYE FIRING ON CELEBRATION!!*


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Congratulations @Alpha1 @Mirzay @fawwaxs @Raja.Pakistani @LoveIcon @Talon @Jazzbot @Leader @DESERT FIGHTER


Mujhse to congrats bhi nahi bolaa.. I hate uuu... like I hate indian teamm hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

Marshmallow said:


> @Ayush KIDR HO? BAHIR AOO


ab kya bolun?


----------



## EagleEyes

Congrats to Pakistani members.

Always feels good to beat India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

Aamna14 said:


> Is it so shocking to be a fan?lol
> I knew Pakistan would win all along


I hate cricket 
waste of time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

The best striker of sub-continent!!!

Shahid Afridi is THE biggest star from sub-continent right now....

Heck, even Piers Morgan of CNN watches and discusses his batting...

What a man!!! Can't believe he *raped *india yet again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Congrats @WebMaster we got century on the thread and no. of players

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Dem!god said:


> sure...your team won...
> you have every rite to enjoy.....
> congrats....


DEMI BOT DUK HUA SUN K K INDIA LOST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

haman10 said:


> lol , i thank the lord that your friendly to me
> 
> congratulations on the match



Its celebrations time here in Pakistan. We are in a good mode right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Marshmallow said:


> OR MAY?



Tum tou bohat special ho na is liye alag say congratulations @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

Stealth said:


> *got some info from different sources.. media zara farig hojaye is match kay jashan sa tu ajayege samnay ye b news 5 people died in HAWAYE FIRING ON CELEBRATION!!*



Idiots...this world has sooo many stupid people..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

Srinivas said:


> I am not worried about loss but I am worried about the shape of the team, beating srilanka , pakistan is not a great feat. I am taking about departments which are weak in Indian team.



Bowling has been an area of weakness for a while now. We cannot score 300 every game, hopefully we put out better performance in the mroe important 20-20 World Cup coming in soon. 

Also, what are your thoughts on Karthik, Ryadu. Rahane, etc? I dont think they have what it takes, they had opportunities and wasted them all...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Stealth said:


> *got some info from different sources.. media zara farig hojaye is match kay jashan sa tu ajayege samnay ye b news 5 people died in HAWAYE FIRING ON CELEBRATION!!*


Good God! Bewakoof awam! Instead of buying bullets and wasting money they should have fed some poor!


----------



## SBD-3



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jaibi

Hey, haman10, what's up? 

Yeah, I've mod powers now and thanks.

Or I might be going sinister 


haman10 said:


> why is your name red ?
> 
> are u a mod now ? congrats !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

lol 119 persons watching this thread
55 users

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Alpha1 said:


> I hate cricket
> waste of time



I can't miss a Pakistan vs India match lol That I can't do

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Ayush said:


> ab kya bolun?


LOLLLLLLLLL WHT WAS DA SITUATION IN UR HOSTEL?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceSage

Stealth said:


> *got some info from different sources.. media zara farig hojaye is match kay jashan sa tu ajayege samnay ye b news 5 people died in HAWAYE FIRING ON CELEBRATION!!*



Ahh Evoluton at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

@favibeans @truthlover can now create another thread about you know what.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Srinivas said:


> I am not worried about loss but I am worried about the shape of the team, beating srilanka , pakistan is not a great feat. I am taking about departments which are weak in Indian team.


Then you are right man...but we r on iteration....this thing will happen...we will get over it soon.


----------



## A.Rafay

Alpha1 said:


> I hate cricket
> waste of time


You are a boring guy alphaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

I am heart broken and devastated but still bears smile on my face.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

AUz said:


> Yeah, you only can make pictures now.
> 
> He literally "anal-raped" the "collective ***" of 1 billion bhartis today!!!
> 
> WHAT A PLAYER!!! WHAT A MATCH!!!
> 
> Only Afridi could pull such a thing!
> 
> Last over, two-balls, two 'mis-hits', and TWO SIXES and GAME OVER!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Maza gaayaa



1.2 billion...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

WebMaster said:


> Congrats to Pakistani members.
> 
> Always feels good to beat India


CONGRATS WEBBY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

M-48 said:


> Congratulations @Alpha1 @Mirzay @fawwaxs @Raja.Pakistani @LoveIcon @Talon @Jazzbot @Leader @DESERT FIGHTER

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

HttpError said:


> Mere bhai tune mujhe senti ker diya



I only spoke about the team, I have no problem if India got defeated to day, if we look at the past decade and half India is on top team which gave many memorable moments.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

45'22' said:


> lol 119 persons watching this thread
> 55 users


BOT DUKH HUA SUN K DAT INDIA LOST

WUD U LIKE TO SHARE UR FEELINGS WID US?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

45'22' said:


> lol 119 persons watching this thread
> 55 users



aap ko bhi bohat bohat mubarak ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

congrats Pakistanis 
abb toh bas yehi umeed hai ki Bangladesh Pak ko hara de aur India final mein chala jaye 
@BDforever agar tum log hare,toh BD ko ban karwa denge cricket se

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> 1.2 billion...



No, around 200 million are Muslims and they are happy from inside  

hhehehe..

But again, Afridi GANG-BANGED indian republic 

largest democracy fucked by a pathan yet again. I say Afridi has extremist links. Check

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

SwAggeR said:


> I am heart broken and devastated but still bears smile on my face.


I thought you were supporting Pakistan with your happiness therapy?


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ssethii

Marshmallow said:


> GOSH WEN AFRID MADE FIRST SIX I WAS LITTERALLY ABT TO DIE K CATCH OUT NA HU JAE


 2nd one was more intense. I almost thought it is going to be caught at straight boundry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

SwAggeR said:


> I am heart broken and devastated but still bears smile on my face.


haha awhwwwwwwwwwh u BETTER BE SADDDDp:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

A.Rafay said:


> You are a boring guy alphaa


girls would disagree with you , and remeber i am far better looking than you


----------



## drunken-monke

Kabhi tum jeeto kabhi hum jeete... Bas dosti bani rahe...


----------



## haman10

jaibi said:


> Hey, haman10, what's up?
> 
> Yeah, I've mod powers now and thanks.
> 
> Or I might be going sinister



thank the lord everything is alright .

i hope its also going perfect for u mate .

congratulations on the Mod power . youre one of the most intelligent and wise members here on pdf ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Mujhse to congrats bhi nahi bolaa.. I hate uuu... like I hate indian teamm hahaha



Pehle nhi kaha tha ....?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> BOT DUKH HUA SUN K DAT INDIA LOST
> 
> WUD U LIKE TO SHARE UR FEELINGS WID US?


winning and losing is a part of game

aaj aapka dina tha
mubarak ho
meri shubhkamnayein madam ji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

its just a match....an nail biting too..the team who hold their nerves won it....but reaction of some members here are just pathetic..
like see kohli's face, malnourished bowlers.raped by afridi....friends.. learn to respect...kohli is one of the best player of this time...and if he is sensitive about match then what's wrong wit it..don't pak players are not enough sensitive to react..???..celebrate your win...but maintain a harmony atleast....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guluchulo

Srinivas said:


> Kiddo do not start it all again, how many Olympians pakistan produced and how many olympians weak koreas and Japanese are producing. It is all about diet and training.



oh please, no one care about olympics in Pak. Its all about genetics and then diet which include red meat and lastly training. You need all these 3 ingredients. Looks at Afghanistan bowlers, already faster and better then India despite being minnow and new team. 

Fast bowlers are born and not made, you need to know basic of fast bowling to understand it. You can't make someone bowl at 155kph and then also make it move the ball both ways. It all comes with your gentics, after that its up to you how much you take advantages of these things.


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> BOT DUKH HUA SUN K DAT INDIA LOST
> 
> WUD U LIKE TO SHARE UR FEELINGS WID US?


Kyun namak shirak rahi ho becharo ke zakhmoon pr...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

Areesh said:


> aap ko bhi bohat bohat mubarak ho.


arrey areesh bhai,mubarak ho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Marshmallow said:


> DEMI BOT DUK HUA SUN K K INDIA LOST


hahahaha...
dukh to hume bhi bahot hua mohtarma.....
thanks....humare dukh me sharik hhone ke liye.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

PAK WON

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> I am heart broken and devastated but still bears smile on my face.


 

But you seemed happy with all the "Pakistan will win " spam...I knew it was a disguise to avoid repeat of.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Alpha1 said:


> I hate cricket
> waste of time



Forum per kya karte ho tou ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> To all Pakistanis everywhere...
> 
> 
> *Nacho BC*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> LOLLLLLLLLL WHT WAS DA SITUATION IN UR HOSTEL?


hum log tod dete hain windows etc etc hamare time per

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Sam Manekshaw said:


> Then you are right man...but we r on iteration....this thing will happen...we will get over it soon.



It is time to change we have to change the attitude of how cricket is played and approach the game according to that.

India needs athletes, a genuine fast bowlers, all rounders. India also need to practice on fast pitches as well. Dominating sub continent and beating teams here is not true domination, one has to beat the teams in their home turf.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

hasnain0099 said:


>





I know this Arslan guy is from Kashmir (British Pakistani) ... hes also a member of PDF...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

WebMaster said:


> @favibeans @truthlover can now create another thread about you know what.


Lol Webmaster .... trolling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

WebMaster said:


> Congrats to Pakistani members.
> 
> Always feels good to beat India



Only good ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

AUz said:


> No, around 200 million are Muslims and they are happy from inside
> 
> hhehehe..
> 
> But again, Afridi GANG-BANGED indian republic
> 
> largest democracy fucked by a pathan yet again. I say Afridi has extremist links. Check



@WebMaster what a silly jahil guy is this ??

Did we rape your whole population when you lost in champions trophy ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

45'22' said:


> winning and losing is a part of game
> 
> aaj aapka dina tha
> mubarak ho
> meri shubhkamnayein madam ji


AJJ HUMARA DIN THA KUL BHI HUMARA DIN HI HUGA DUN WORRY

TY BTW

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

WebMaster said:


> @favibeans @truthlover can now create another thread about you know what.


indono ko bann karo,forum ka standard gira rahe hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Marshmallow said:


> LOLLLLLLLLL WHT WAS DA SITUATION IN UR HOSTEL?


guys just stormed out of the tv room. 
stop laughing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I sacrificed my sleep for this match and it never got wasted..what a entertaining game of cricket watched after a long time. Congrats to all pakistani for this incredible win. Good fight by India as well but it was lala day today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LonE_WolF

close match

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Dem!god said:


> hahahaha...
> dukh to hume bhi bahot hua mohtarma.....
> thanks..*..humare dukh me sharik hhone ke liye.*......


YEH IM GUNNA EAT SUM JUNK FOOD IN DIS DUKH NW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

SwAggeR said:


> I am heart broken and devastated but still bears smile on my face.



Your predictions came true. Be happy. cheers mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

We had a weak team, and no MSD dont forget

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> AJJ HUMARA DIN THA KUL BHI HUMARA DIN HI HUGA DUN WORRY
> 
> TY BTW


kal kisne dekha

wct20 mein milte hain

karara jawab milega


----------



## chauvunist

Aarush said:


> its just a match....an nail biting too..the team who hold their nerves won it....but reaction of some members here are just pathetic..
> like see kohli's face, malnourished bowlers.raped by afridi....friends.. learn to respect...kohli is one of the best player of this time...and if he is sensitive about match then what's wrong wit it..don't pak players are not enough sensitive to react..???..celebrate your win...but maintain a harmony atleast....




I Apologise on their behalf if your feeling's are Hurt...Just chillll yar, its a celebration here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Alpha1 said:


> girls would disagree with you , and remeber i am far better looking than you


I am more gud looking... im more better looking lololol  tume har thread per ye kia laga rakha hai??? 

Jo kehta hai woh hota nahii hai..... and girls will agree with mee that you are boring. .. who doesn't watch pak india match? ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

LonE_WolF said:


> close match


----------



## EagleEyes

ranjeet said:


> Lol Webmaster .... trolling



Great job in catching that one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Pehle nhi kaha tha ....?


Nahiii


----------



## SBD-3

drunken-monke said:


> Kabhi tum jeeto kabhi hum jeete... Bas dosti bani rahe...


I hope now India doesn't take Afghanistan for granted.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Darth Vader said:


> PAK WON

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

45'22' said:


> hum log tod dete hain windows etc etc hamare time per


ABHI BHI TORO NA KUCH?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Congratulations to Pakistan team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Congratulation to Pakistan !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Marshmallow said:


> YEH IM GUNNA EAT SUM JUNK FOOD IN DIS DUKH NW


hahaha...
Itna dukh karne ki jarurat nai hai........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> ABHI BHI TORO NA KUCH?


ghar mein kuch toda toh gharwale mujhe tod denge


----------



## Aarush

SwAggeR said:


> @WebMaster what a silly jahil guy is this ??
> Did we rape your whole population when you lost in champions trophy ??


he is mentally sick guy.....


----------



## IceSage

Victory said:


> We had a weak team, and no MSD dont forget



Honestly, I didnt care about the Asia Cup, but would have liked to win this match. But with such a new inexperienced team and no Dhoni, it was always going to be a challenge.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Ayush said:


> guys just stormed out of the tv room.
> stop laughing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

From twitter 



> An angel carried the ball out of the boundary. Otherwise, it was surely a catch — Junaid Jamshed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

Marshmallow said:


> AJJ HUMARA DIN THA KUL BHI HUMARA DIN HI HUGA DUN WORRY
> 
> TY BTW


 aaj tumhara tha..kal hamara hai


----------



## American Pakistani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

guluchulo said:


> oh please, no one care about olympics in Pak. Its all about genetics and then diet which include red meat and lastly training. You need all these 3 ingredients. Looks at Afghanistan bowlers, already faster and better then India despite being minnow and new team.
> 
> Fast bowlers are born and not made, you need to know basic of fast bowling to understand it. You can't make someone bowl at 155kph and then also make it move the ball both ways. It all comes with your gentics, after that its up to you how much you take advantages of these things.



How about Malinga??
How he is bowling above 145 kmph consistently. Genetics will play a part but it is largely diet. 

The national average of chinese height and body weight is increasing because of diet, same can be done anywhere. 

It is about finding a right guy to make him fast bowler from an early age. India has lot of guys in this regard, no need to worry. Only thing BCCI needs is to change the attitude of how they are approaching the game

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Victory said:


> We had a weak team, and no MSD dont forget



Chal be ab bahany na lagaaoo - you lost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Kohli SA ke against wale match me bhi roo raha thaa.... ajj to haad hi ker di kohli ne


----------



## Marshmallow

45'22' said:


> kal kisne dekha
> 
> wct20 mein milte hain
> 
> *karara jawab milega *


IN LOSING AGAIN? U BETTER GET USED TO LOSING FROM US

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

active users:120
abbe team jeet gayi,ab jakar so jao kamino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I sacrificed my sleep for this match and it never got wasted..what a entertaining game of cricket watched after a long time. Congrats to all pakistani for this incredible win. Good fight by India as well but it was lala day today




Same here dude...same here...the match began around 2:00 AM and ended around 10:30 am here...God I need sleep lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

A.Rafay said:


> who doesn't watch pak india match? ??


Me 
i would rather read a good book, hunt or learn something on PDF....
it's better than watching men hitting a ball with a stick they call bat, rest of the world wasting their time watching the match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

India should replace Dhoni as captain or simply do something to stop this losing streak.


----------



## haman10

Leader said:


>



is he the captain ?

he is handsome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

This is the best Asia Cup so far...never seen such competitive teams before.


----------



## rockstar08

congratulations to all members


----------



## Leader

While Virat Kohli couldn't spare a word of congratulations for the Pakistan team Afridi made it a point to thank the Bangladeshi crowd........

thanks again to Bangladeshi brothers and sisters for the support !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IceSage said:


> Honestly, I didnt care about the Asia Cup, but would have liked to win this match. But with such a new inexperienced team and no Dhoni, it was always going to be a challenge.



Loses every match outside india and still think hes the best..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> IN LOSING AGAIN? U BETTER GET USED TO LOSING FROM US


woh toh waqt batayega

last time we met ,we won
today you won

agli baari hamaari


----------



## jaibi

Thanks a bunch , h-man ! 


haman10 said:


> thank the lord everything is alright .
> 
> i hope its also going perfect for u mate .
> 
> congratulations on the Mod power . youre one of the most intelligent and wise members here on pdf ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

SwAggeR said:


> @WebMaster what a silly jahil guy is this ??
> 
> Did we rape your whole population when you lost in champions trophy ??



No you didn't. But Afridi DID!!!


----------



## Dem!god

WebMaster said:


> Great job in catching that one.


LOL..every one caught that...but no body wanna Troll with you...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

SwAggeR said:


> @WebMaster what a silly jahil guy is this ??
> 
> Did we rape your whole population when you lost in champions trophy ??


@SwAggeR bhai u got sniper...u know what to do with that


----------



## Marshmallow

IceSage said:


> Honestly, I didnt care about the Asia Cup, but would have liked to win this match. But with such a new inexperienced team and no Dhoni, it was always going to be a challenge.


IF U GUYS HAD WON IT U WUD HAV SAID ITS GREAT ACTUALLY SUPPER GREAT TO WIN WIN NEW TEAM N CAPTAIN

JUST ACCEPT DA DEFEAT WID SUM GRACE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> Kohli SA ke against wale match me bhi roo raha thaa.... ajj to haad hi ker di kohli ne


kaunsa match dekh raha tha bhai,he wasnt crying lol


----------



## HttpError

Sam Manekshaw said:


> Ek match mein itana confidence..na...acchi baat nahi



Please check out our T20 stats, there is no question whatsoever about Pakistan being the T20 specialist team,


----------



## Areesh

45'22' said:


> active users:120
> abbe team jeet gayi,ab jakar so jao kamino



Yeh sonai ka nahi jaagnai ka mauqa hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

SwAggeR said:


> @WebMaster what a silly jahil guy is this ??
> 
> Did we rape your whole population when you lost in champions trophy ??


the whole world knows that champions trophy was a bootlegged match because of rain, but india truly took a big one behind its your know what lol.


----------



## Devil Soul

Victory said:


> We had a weak team, and no MSD dont forget


u had 2 umpires on ur side, NACHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## fallstuff

Where can I watch the replay ?


----------



## trident2010

Good match practices by young Indian team. Now Dhoni will be back in T20 and we will see some good fireworks from Team India. World cup is where they need to fire up and I think its due now for some time.


----------



## Leader

haman10 said:


> is he the captain ?
> 
> he is handsome



he is the match winner, two sixes in last two balls were needed and he did it !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Alpha1 said:


> Me
> i would rather read a good book, hunt or learn something on PDF....
> it's better than watching men hitting a ball with a stick they call bat, rest of the world wasting their time watching the match


Whatttttt blasphemy. ......


----------



## Marshmallow

45'22' said:


> woh toh waqt batayega
> 
> last time we met ,we won
> today you won
> 
> *agli baari hamaari*


IN PAKISTAN WE SAY AGLI BARI PHR HUMARI


----------



## Khan_patriot

45'22' said:


> active users:120
> abbe team jeet gayi,ab jakar so jao kamino


Indians ka haal dekhne ka maza le rahe ha, let us enjoy the moment....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Informant

Outta bullets, i fired all my stash. 105 rounds!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@arp2041 KIDR HO? BARA DUK HUA SUN K


----------



## A.Rafay

45'22' said:


> kaunsa match dekh raha tha bhai,he wasnt crying lol


Uska mooh rone wala hogya tha jab afridi ne dosra six mara... haha


----------



## 45'22'

Leader said:


> he is the match winner, two sixes in last two balls were needed and he did it !


he is not a gud player,but taakat bahut hai usme
2 wrong shots per bhi 6 ho gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

AUz said:


> No you didn't. But Afridi DID!!!


@jaibi plz take care of this idiot.


----------



## IceSage

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Loses every match outside india and still think hes the best..
> 
> View attachment 19381




Cant tell if you are serious or trolling. 

We do have a lot of youngsters in this side, we played without regulars like Raina Dhoni Yuvraj Singh, except for Kohli, none of these guys had played in the World Cup we won in 2011 recently. 

I think Dhoni mentioned that we are giving youngsters a chance in Asia Cup to build for the future, especially the 2015 and 2019 World Cups


----------



## Alpha1

cricket is bound to fail because no super power plays it


----------



## qamar1990

india might have helped bangladesh get independence but bengladieshis will always support pakistan!!! thats called brotherhood take it in the arse yindoos!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Alpha1 said:


> Me
> i would rather read a good book, hunt or learn something on PDF....
> it's better than watching men hitting a ball with a stick they call bat, rest of the world wasting their time watching the match


How dare you....


A.Rafay said:


> Whatttttt blasphemy. ......


Chal is ki bori tayar karwate ha, ya kisi Mullay ko bta kar fatwa jare karte ha....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> Uska mooh rone wala hogya tha jab afridi ne dosra six mara... haha


jab usne 6 mara,tab camera ashwin per focussed tha


----------



## Informant

haman10 said:


> is he the captain ?
> 
> he is handsome



He is BOOM BOOM! Anti Aircraft Artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*For da hataz:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

IceSage said:


> Cant tell if you are serious or trolling.
> 
> We do have a lot of youngsters in this side, we played without regulars like Raina Dhoni Yuvraj Singh, except for Kohli, none of these guys had played in the World Cup we won in 2011 recently.
> 
> I think Dhoni mentioned that we are giving youngsters a chance in Asia Cup to build for the future, especially the 2015 and 2019 World Cups


you guys fucked up big time lol


----------



## 45'22'

qamar1990 said:


> india might have helped bangladesh get independence but bengladieshis will always support pakistan!!! thats called brotherhood take it in the arse yindoos!!!!!!


the crowd was supporting India lol


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

HttpError said:


> Please check out our T20 stats, there is no question whatsoever about Pakistan being the T20 specialist team,


Then will see specialist on d ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Strigon said:


> Same here dude...same here...the match began around 2:00 AM and ended around 10:30 am here...God I need sleep lol


I decided to sleep in the mid of match but mind was towards game so wake up again but woo kehtey hein paise porey ho ghey last 2 six dekh kar  yea have good peaceful sleeo now while i am going at work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Khan_patriot said:


> How dare you....
> 
> Chal is ki bori tayar karwate ha, ya kisi Mullay ko bta kar fatwa jare karte ha....


Hahahaha  ye kerna chahye..haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

WebMaster said:


> Great job in catching that one.


Congrats It's you day .... but we will have our revenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

qamar1990 said:


> the whole world knows that champions trophy was a bootlegged match because of rain, but india truly took a big one behind its your know what lol.



Like you took in all six matches in WCs ??


----------



## IceSage

Marshmallow said:


> IF U GUYS HAD WON IT U WUD HAV SAID ITS GREAT ACTUALLY SUPPER GREAT TO WIN WIN NEW TEAM N CAPTAIN
> 
> JUST ACCEPT DA DEFEAT WID SUM GRACE



Oh we lost and I accept, but this was a very weak Indian team. Only 1 person, Kohli played form the actual strong team we normalle play which won the recent World Cup in 2011. We mostly used youngsters to give them experience this tournament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

SwAggeR said:


> @jaibi plz take care of this idiot.


cool down mate.....
don't respond to trolls......
its just a game....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Alpha1 said:


> cricket is bound to fail because no super power plays it



Does the name England ring any bells??/


----------



## 45'22'

Areesh said:


> Yeh sonai ka nahi jaagnai ka mauqa hai.


lol 124 members

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> Itna dukh karne ki jarurat nai hai........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IceSage said:


> Cant tell if you are serious or trolling.
> 
> We do have a lot of youngsters in this side, we played without regulars like Raina Dhoni Yuvraj Singh, except for Kohli, none of these guys had played in the World Cup we won in 2011 recently.
> 
> I think Dhoni mentioned that we are giving youngsters a chance in Asia Cup to build for the future, especially the 2015 and 2019 World Cups

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

45'22' said:


> the crowd was supporting India lol


clearly your blind lmfao. pretty much the whole crowd supported pakistan with exception of indians who came to bangladesh lmfao
i love my bengali brothers even more
@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

45'22' said:


> he is not a gud player,but taakat bahut hai usme
> 2 wrong shots per bhi 6 ho gaya



I agree with that. It was just pathan power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

@Hyperion Cheetay kithay sorya yain? Ya aap ne bhi Hawari Firing karke asmaan ko ujaala kardiya?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Me chala celebrate kerne asli dosto ke sath... virtual dosto ke sath itna maza nahiii ata


----------



## LonE_WolF




----------



## SwAggeR

qamar1990 said:


> india might have helped bangladesh get independence but bengladieshis will always support pakistan!!! thats called brotherhood take it in the arse yindoos!!!!!!



From where did religion came in this cricket ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Dem!god said:


> cool down mate.....
> don't respond to trolls......
> its just a game....


yeh its just a game chill we won today tomrrw we may win again haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

SwAggeR said:


> Like you took in all six matches in WCs ??


do you believe india is a better team then pakistan? we will **** up india inside india never mind in bangladesh lol.
see you in the t20 world cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Alpha1 said:


> Me
> i would rather read a good book, hunt or learn something on PDF....
> it's better than watching men hitting a ball with a stick they call bat, rest of the world wasting their time watching the match



Sorry even I love to read a good book but spending time on PDF isn't even worth missing that match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

ranjeet said:


> Congrats It's you day .... but we will have our revenge



well, india too having a golden era of cricket...
soon we'll rise!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Marshmallow said:


>


lol...if you wanna get fat..than you can have all the junk food in pakistan....
I was just cautioning you......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

qamar1990 said:


> clearly your blind lmfao. pretty much the whole crowd supported pakistan with exception of indians who came to bangladesh lmfao
> i love my bengali brothers even more
> @BDforever


see the replay again,
when wickets were falling,the crowd was going crazy like hell
but when Pak won,it went silent

BDeshis were supporting India


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440160829783023616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

IceSage said:


> Oh we lost and I accept, but this was a very weak Indian team. Only 1 person, Kohli played form the actual strong team we normalle play which won the recent World Cup in 2011. We mostly used youngsters to give them experience this tournament.


so u mean to say until ur team turns mature n experienced whethr it takes 10 more years, u guys gunna get defeated by us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

SwAggeR said:


> From where did religion came in this cricket ??


did anybody mention religion? i said brotherhood you *** clown. stop crying now lol.
you would think bangladeshis would support india but after seeing this match I'm mind boggled lmfao. i can't believe how much they love us even with india meddling. 
brotherhood at its best.


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> Itna dukh karne ki jarurat nai hai........



See what did I tell you??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Marshmallow said:


> yeh its just a game chill we won today tomrrw we may win again haha


hahaha...
over confidence is not good lady........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

qamar1990 said:


> do you believe india is a better team then pakistan? we will **** up india inside india never mind in bangladesh lol.
> see you in the t20 world cup.



We have raped Pakistan many a time in Pakistan itself.


----------



## Sam Manekshaw

qamar1990 said:


> india might have helped bangladesh get independence but bengladieshis will always support pakistan!!! thats called brotherhood take it in the arse yindoos!!!!!!


Where u dragging this idiot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

45'22' said:


> he is not a gud player,but taakat bahut hai usme
> 2 wrong shots per bhi 6 ho gaya



hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Aamna14 said:


> Sorry even I love to read a good book but spending time on PDF isn't even worth missing that match


It depends upon what one does on pdf 


Khan_patriot said:


> Does the name England ring any bells??/


that little island??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guluchulo

Srinivas said:


> How about Malinga??
> How he is bowling above 145 kmph consistently. Genetics will play a part but it is largely diet.
> 
> The national average of chinese height and body weight is increasing because of diet, same can be done anywhere.
> 
> It is about finding a right guy to make him fast bowler from an early age. India has lot of guys in this regard, no need to worry. Only thing BCCI needs is to change the attitude of how they are approaching the game



Malinga is not anywhere near consistant 145kph bowler. And even then his record in tests is poor for good fast bowler. Im pretty sure even now India can find tall guys out of billion, but can they make them bowl fast and move both ways? Nope.

Great fast bowlers are born not made. You can't make Khali bowl at 155kph, Indian genetics are not for fast bowlers. Everyone accept that. Look at Shami and Kumar, both look midgets and fragile.


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> See what did I tell you??


congrats....

don't have much words to say on it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Nahiii



Acha.. Congratulations..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

45'22' said:


> see the replay again,
> when wickets were falling,the crowd was going crazy like hell
> but when Pak won,it went silent
> 
> BDeshis were supporting India


dude you need to get your ears and eyes checked lmfao.
i watched almost every second of this match. 
most of the crowd was with us. stop living in lalaland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

hasnain0099 said:


> I hope now India doesn't take Afghanistan for granted.....


it will be interesting, becuase using its influence over ICC, India has always avoided playing with Afghanistan but some one in Pakistan spotted this, and helped build a strong Afghan team!
I really am looking forward for India vs Afghanistan match.



Dem!god said:


> bhai gala to sab ka sukha tha....last over tak......
> koi nai..is baar nai to agle baar....


This is our habit, we like to take drag it to the end.



Marshmallow said:


> WHERE IS CHEK DEY INDIA?


That works only in India.



Victory said:


> We had a weak team, and no MSD dont forget


But you had strong umpiers & Najam Sethi!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aarush

qamar1990 said:


> do you believe india is a better team then pakistan? we will **** up india inside india never mind in bangladesh lol.
> see you in the t20 world cup.


are you really senior member..first you bring relegion, bd independence in cricket, then excuse of CT...now using the abusive language.......


----------



## 45'22'

Leader said:


> hahaha


but the good thing is afridi aur 50 match khelega aur apni team ko 49 bar harayega


----------



## Aamna14

Alpha1 said:


> It depends upon what one does on pdf



That was a deliberate insult

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Stealth

*HAHAH BIG 3 he hara hey ... one Umpire belongs tu AUSTRALIA.. another umpire belongs to ENGLAND and Cricket team was INDIA.... we smashed all these three HAHAHAHAHHA*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Leader said:


> hahaha


n afridi is a PTI supprter aint it leader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qamar1990

SwAggeR said:


> We have raped Pakistan many a time in Pakistan itself.


keep dreaming. one you beat us in a series in pakistan otherwise we always rape and you keep taking it over and over again.


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

BATMAN said:


> This is our habit, we like to take drag it to the end.


hahaha....
lame excuse.......


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> n afridi is a PTI supprter aint it leader


tabhi tou isko bad batting average maf hai #;d

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

LonE_WolF said:


> close match


hahahah was just gonna post this 1


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Mean while Mian Zaid Hamid.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

guluchulo said:


> Malinga is not anywhere near consistant 145kph bowler. And even then his record in tests is poor for good fast bowler. Im pretty sure even now India can find tall guys out of billion, but can they make them bowl fast and move both ways? Nope.
> 
> Great fast bowlers are born not made. You can't make Khali bowl at 155kph, Indian genetics are not for fast bowlers. Everyone accept that. Look at Shami and Kumar, both look midgets and fragile.



You have no idea of what you are talking, strength comes not only from genes. Fast bowling is not the property of certain people.

Lets agree to disagree on this!!!


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> congrats....
> 
> don't have much words to say on it....



Thanks  Probably they got scared of the treatment they were supposed to get in case they lost lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Aarush said:


> are you really senior member..first you bring relegion, bd independence in cricket, then excuse of CT...now using the abusive language.......


nothing abusive you just see it that way because of your too emotional right now lol.
i didn't bring religion in it. i said brotherhood. don't be a pathetic liar or we will give you a worst fate in the t20 world cup lol.


----------



## IceSage

Marshmallow said:


> so u mean to say until ur team turns mature n experienced whethr it takes 10 more years, u guys gunna get defeated by us


 No, Im saying in proper tournaments like 20-20 and ODI world cups, you will see a much stronger Indian team with the likes of Yuvraj, Raina, Gambhir and Dhoni in it.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Victory said:


> View attachment 19385







The dude raped you guys:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

BATMAN said:


> it will be interesting, becuase using its influence over ICC, India has always avoided playing with Afghanistan but some one in Pakistan spotted this, and helped build a strong Afghan team!
> I really am looking forward for India vs Afghanistan match.
> 
> 
> This is our habit, we like to take drag it to the end.
> 
> 
> *That works only in India.*
> 
> 
> But you had strong umpiers & Najam Sethi!


no dats a member name here n we had a bet on whose gunna win or lose da match so looking for him here nw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

qamar1990 said:


> dude you need to get your ears and eyes checked lmfao.
> i watched almost every second of this match.
> most of the crowd was with us. stop living in lalaland.


ask the other Pakistani members
i am following this thread since page 1 
we were even discussing this while watching the match

if you dont wanna agree then its ok


----------



## Aarush

Stealth said:


> HAHAH BIG 3 he hara hey ... one Umpire belongs tu AUSTRALIA.. another umpire belongs to ENGLAND and Cricket team was INDIA.... we smashed all these three HAHAHAHAHHA


enjoy...don't go mad...


----------



## ranjeet

kaykay said:


> Mean while Mian Zaid Hamid.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153


Dafaq is that ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LURKER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

qamar1990 said:


> did anybody mention religion? i said brotherhood you *** clown. stop crying now lol.
> you would think bangladeshis would support india but after seeing this match I'm mind boggled lmfao. i can't believe how much they love us even with india meddling.
> brotherhood at its best.



Did I call you katwe ?? Why did you used yindoo.

Idiot like you turn up only when their team win or else remain hidden in hole.

If any one is dying for BDeshi support then it' you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

@SwAggeR

mate cool down.....its just a game....
not war....



Aamna14 said:


> Thanks  Probably they got scared of the treatment they were supposed to get in case they lost lol


hahaha...
may be they saw the bat in the hand of a bodybuilder.....and got scared...

this was the only reason I was not quoting you after the match....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pak-marine

Choli didn't had the courage to congratulate team pk he is a poossy boy .. !


----------



## IceSage

kaykay said:


> Mean while Mian Zaid Hamid.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153




Lmao is that a troll acount or actually Zaid Hamid? Looks like a troll account lol


----------



## ranjeet

Victory said:


> View attachment 19396


Don't take it this seriously ...


----------



## ssethii

kaykay said:


> Mean while Mian Zaid Hamid.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153


This stuff belongs to stupid and funny thread. Now please don't spoil the party.


----------



## kaykay

ranjeet said:


> Dafaq is that ...


LOLs he is happy that finally Pakistan took revenge of 1971 war in BD. Haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

pak-marine said:


> Choli didn't had the courage to congratulate team pk he is a poossy boy .. !


if you meant kohli,then he congratulated every Pakistani player and even the team management with a smile while shaking hands


----------



## farhan_9909

anyone know why was kohli crying?

bacha hay koi ye.


----------



## Aarush

qamar1990 said:


> nothing abusive you just see it that way because of your too emotional right now lol.
> i didn't bring religion in it. i said brotherhood. don't be a pathetic liar or we will give you a worst fate in the t20 world cup lol.


lol..we are not getting emotional you won because you deserved that..but comments from some of you countryman are just pathetic......relegion, malnourished, height, raped.....they inroduced all...after only one win..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

qamar1990 said:


> keep dreaming. one you beat us in a series in pakistan otherwise we always rape and you keep taking it over and over again.



One's raped or twice raped it doesn't make difference you are dishounoured in first **** itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

farhan_9909 said:


> anyone know why was kohli crying?
> 
> bacha hay koi ye.


lol he was smiling,chashma lagao bhaijaan


----------



## qamar1990

45'22' said:


> ask the other Pakistani members
> i am following this thread since page 1
> we were even discussing this while watching the match
> 
> if you dont wanna agree then its ok


any members want to clarify to this clown who bangladesh was supporting? non of your fellow indians are disagreeing with that because they know what i said is true. you are either extremely stupid or your deaf and blind. anybody who can hear or see knows that most of the crowd supported pakistan.


----------



## ranjeet

kaykay said:


> LOLs he is happy that finally Pakistan took revenge of 1971 war in BD. Haha


I think for him we must construct a Cricket stadium in Panipat as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Marshmallow said:


> so u mean to say until ur team turns mature n experienced whethr it takes 10 more years, u guys gunna get defeated by us



Strange as it sounds, thats what he is alluding to !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot




----------



## jaibi

@AUz we won, yay. Now, manners, please. Stop the rape metaphor; it's not funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

It was worth watching .. Shukar hai miss ni kara.


----------



## kaykay

IceSage said:


> Lmao is that a troll acount or actually Zaid Hamid? Looks like a troll account lol


Thats the real account dude. Except this tweet, all seems to be typical Zaid Hamid types tweets and It has his official website too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

SwAggeR said:


> One's raped or twice raped it doesn't make difference you are dishounoured in first **** itself.


well you just got a taste of your own medicine, you people rape tourists and women we will rape your cricket team lol.


----------



## Aarush

lol..by comments here from pak members..there life starts from india..and ends to india....lol.........
they desperately wanted one win to throw their frustration from 1947 to till date..lol.


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> may be they saw the bat in the hand of a bodybuilder.....and got scared...
> 
> this was the only reason I was not quoting you after the match....



No even an ordinary person can hit with a bat lol No but you weren't playing the match so you were safe all along

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

45'22' said:


> ghar mein kuch toda toh gharwale mujhe tod denge



Sir tou apna hai na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

qamar1990 said:


> any members want to clarify to this clown who bangladesh was supporting? non of your fellow indians are disagreeing with that because they know what i said is true. you are either extremely stupid or your deaf and blind. anybody who can hear or see knows that most of the crowd supported pakistan.



lol.....never mind


----------



## qamar1990

SwAggeR said:


> Did I call you katwe ?? Why did you used yindoo.
> 
> Idiot like you turn up only when their team win or else remain hidden in hole.
> 
> If any one is dying for BDeshi support then it' you.


of course I'm dying for bangladeshi support they our brothers and today i really seen how they feel about us unlike towards you.
I'm satisfied today.


----------



## Strigon

45'22' said:


> if you meant kohli,then he congratulated every Pakistani player and even the team management with a smile while shaking hands



You could also see him whenever a Pakistani player was dismissed, Koli had so much pride and arrogance. He, looking at the dismissed player was screaming with joy, making gestures and even going a little out of limits by almost provoking them. Not saying that in moderation celebration is wrong but actually good for your team, but this person can never come along as genuine in his congratulations...and I honestly do not think we need it.. If anything, congratulations to poor Pak team players that were carried on shoulders by Afridi and Hafeez.


----------



## Marshmallow

guys plzz xcuse me...we are gunna hav sum food celebration on this win

n for da last time for our Indian Memberrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Aarush said:


> lol..we are not getting emotional you won because you deserved that..but comments from some of you countryman are just pathetic......relegion, malnourished, height, raped.....they inroduced all...after only one win..


because this match is the only one that matters beating your and wiping the smiles off your faces lol.


----------



## 45'22'

M-48 said:


> Sir tou apna hai na

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Soldier-X

This is a heartwarming and blood chilling message at the same time i just received from Indian occupied Kashmir. Pak nation should read this..
"Assalamu alaikum. CONGRATS...
Itz like Eid here in sopore
"Firecrackers everywhere"
Local news is coming that in sangrama paramilitary forces are responding firecrackers with bullets...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

IceSage said:


> No, Im saying in proper tournaments like 20-20 and ODI world cups, you will see a much stronger Indian team with the likes of Yuvraj, Raina, Gambhir and Dhoni in it.


yeh yeh


Leader said:


> tabhi tou isko bad batting average maf hai #;d





fallstuff said:


> Strange as it sounds, thats what he is alluding to !!


werent u bandladeshi supportin us tody?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Aarush said:


> lol..by comments here from pak members..there life starts from india..and ends to india....lol..........



Typical loser comment

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kaykay

ssethii said:


> This stuff belongs to stupid and funny thread. Now please don't spoil the party.


Dude I posted this only for fun. No body take that a$$ seriously. Hehe chill.


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> guys plzz xcuse me...we are gunna hav sum food celebration on this win
> 
> n for da last time for our Indian Memberrs


ye match udhar raha
next time,jashn hamara hoga aur hum aapko bhi bulayenge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Khan_patriot said:


> View attachment 19398


its a scene of pakistan...not from india..we don't break our TV sets


----------



## Marshmallow

45'22' said:


> ye match udhar raha
> next time,jashn hamara hoga aur hum aapko bhi bulayenge


tu tub im not gunna cum online then atleast 4 few days haha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

kaykay said:


> Mean while Mian Zaid Hamid.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153


 
You hack his videos and insult him, but today is his moment!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

This is what happens when someone wins. Its usually the hordes of cowards that wake up after they have won and start abusing and cramping an honest hard fought victory. Where were all these rape comments when the match was going on? Some people seriously need to understand the meaning of sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

WebMaster said:


>


dats not afridi haha photoshoped lol


----------



## Durrak

Wasted my whole day here .. Have to make an assignment .. 

TC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> No even an ordinary person can hit with a bat lol No but you weren't playing the match so you were safe all along


hahaha,...
I always knew I am on the safe side....I was talking about your players.....
so, whats for celebration .....there must be a party going on, in your home...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Victory said:


> Heyloo LALA fans
> 
> View attachment 19400
> 
> 
> chikni chameli


burn burn burn burn


----------



## Reviewer21

Damn! Why are people going vulgar here. It's good Pakistan have won the match but atleast stay in limit guys, it's just a GAME. And bringing religion in between worst thing a human can ever do. Seriously!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

OK guys. Time for some more celebrations with friends with some delicious food. 

See you soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Aarush said:


> lol..by comments here from pak members..there life starts from india..and ends to india....lol..........


Now that is sickening.....

Man must you over rate yourself to feel better and recover from the burn?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 45'22'

Strigon said:


> You could also see him whenever a Pakistani player was dismissed, Koli had so much pride and arrogance. He, looking at the dismissed player was screaming with joy. Not saying its wrong but actually good for your team, but this person can never come along as genuine in his congratulations...and I honestly do not think we need it.. If anything, congratulations to poor Pak team players that were carried on shoulders by Afridi and Hafeez.


no one can genuinely congratulate
even afridi said hindustaniyon ka dil bada nahi hota during wc

this is the passion for the game and love for your country

the thing is he smiled and congratulated every Pakistani members

and he is maturing as a player
he never taunts anyone nowadays when he scores a ton


----------



## ranjeet

Fcuk ran out of boooze .... have to dig in something from Dad's bar to gulp down this loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

qamar1990 said:


> well you just got a taste of your own medicine, you people rape tourists and women we will rape your cricket team lol.



 We will rape you cricket team in next match . And don't talk like duffer, your country doesn't maintain data about rapes then it doesn't mean that rapes doesn't happen in Pakistan. 

I can post you many links on rapes in Pakistan.


----------



## DarkPrince

kaykay said:


> Mean while Mian Zaid Hamid.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153



Zaid Hamid Zindabad...


----------



## PARAS

Pakistan team is so accustomed to losing that even one win gives them frenzied exhilaration

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

ok bye  proud to be pakistani today

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceSage

fallstuff said:


> Strange as it sounds, thats what he is alluding to !!



Nope. Not my fault English inst your forte.


----------



## Stealth

*Kholi tu HER mother: Maa pehlay 2013 may inhonay ghar may ghuns kar maraaa aur ub dubara sab kay samnay mara... maaa mainay nahe khaeelna bohat maartay hian yeh.....*


----------



## HRK

kaykay said:


> Mean while Mian Zaid Hamid.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440167023113302016
..........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

qamar1990 said:


> any members want to clarify to this clown who bangladesh was supporting? non of your fellow indians are disagreeing with that because they know what i said is true. you are either extremely stupid or your deaf and blind. anybody who can hear or see knows that most of the crowd supported pakistan.



Oh kyoon lar rhey hoo ? Who care whom bengali supported ? Many fans also traveled from pakistan /india and plenty of noise was there for boht team although it was loud cheers for pakistan in final stages but it was mix crowds..enjoy the win and dont fight over silly things

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

kaykay said:


> Mean while Mian Zaid Hamid.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153


Indians live off his speeches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Congratulations to Pakistan and commiserations to India.

Asia cup has unveiled the fact that team India is nada without Mahindra Singh Dhoni. Kohli is a finest batsman but he's not a good captain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> tu tub im not gunna cum online then atleast 4 few days haha


next match mein time hai,i m talking about t20 wc
till then,
*jaa simran ja,jee le apni zindagi *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

PARAS said:


> Pakistan team is so accustomed to losing that even one win gives them frenzied exhilaration



 Good come back, try again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qamar1990

SwAggeR said:


> We will rape you cricket in next match . And don't talk like duffer, your country doesn't maintain data about rapes then it doesn't mean that rapes doesn't happen in Pakistan.
> 
> I can post you many links on rapes in Pakistan.


just shut up about rapes before i make you shut up lol.
we know what the rape capital of the world is lol.
anyways godless pakistan and our team.
it was wonderful seeing the smiles wiped off your faces.


----------



## Aarush

WebMaster said:


> Typical loser comment


first go and check comments from your countryman...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

ranjeet said:


> I think for him we must construct a Cricket stadium in Panipat as well.



That is paradoy account of Zaid hamid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

PARAS said:


> Pakistan team is so accustomed to losing that even one win gives them frenzied exhilaration



Also, they are obsessed with India going by the comments here.


----------



## Dubious

PARAS said:


> Pakistan team is so accustomed to losing that *even one win *gives them frenzied exhilaration


Nope ....its just Every single win does

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qamar1990

ranjeet said:


> Fcuk ran out of boooze .... have to dig in something from Dad's bar to gulp down this loss.


was a good team. very close call lol.
india did a good job gave us a exciting match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IceSage

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19402



Except it wasnt. It was the big bad South Africans.


----------



## Soldier-X

HRK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440167023113302016
> ..........


reports of Heavy firing at LOC by Endian Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

IceSage said:


> Also, they are obsessed with India going by the comments here.


hah, says an indian on *PAKISTAN* defence forum


----------



## ranjeet

qamar1990 said:


> was a good team. very close call lol.
> india did a good job gave us a exciting match.


even you know it was hit and miss kind of thing ... Lala clicked. Good for you guys. 
Ab dukhti rag na ched ....


----------



## Aarush

Talon said:


> Now that is sickening.....
> 
> Man must you over rate yourself to feel better and recover from the burn?


did you check comments from your own countryman......????..


----------



## qamar1990

WebMaster said:


> Typical loser comment


god damn ahsan you getting bold with your replies lmfao.
I'm liking the new ahsan lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X

reports of Heavy firing at LOC by indian Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceSage

Do you Pakistanis seriously think of Afridi as a good cricketer? While this was a good knock, thats surprising because this is the first time I havent seen him get out on a duck...


----------



## qamar1990

Aarush said:


> did you check comments from your own countryman......????..


we replying to your rude comments thats all bud.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

SHAMK9 said:


> hah, says an indian on *PAKISTAN* defence forum


an international forum discussing a match about India


----------



## Strigon

45'22' said:


> no one can genuinely congratulate
> even afridi said hindustaniyon ka dil bada nahi hota during wc
> 
> this is the passion for the game and love for your country
> 
> the thing is he smiled and congratulated every Pakistani members
> 
> and he is maturing as a player
> he never taunts anyone nowadays when he scores a ton



Al-though I don't really believe in this Karma business but it almost seems it bit koli pretty hard.

Obviously opposing countries might.... or many times may not be genuine in their congrats but b/w India and Pakistan, celebration and hurting other team and members is .....expected....which basically also keeps cricket popular in both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

qamar1990 said:


> just shut up about rapes before i make you shut up lol.
> we know what the rape capital of the world is lol.
> anyways godless pakistan and our team.
> it was wonderful seeing the smiles wiped off your faces.



Didn' it was you who started using double meaning terms ??

And STFU I have enough bookmarked ammo to take down Pakistani keyboard warriors .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Aarush said:


> did you check comments from your own countryman......????..


So out of jealousy you retaliated to a new low?


----------



## HRK

Jalne waloon ka moon kala
Ji o lala, Ji o lala...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> hahaha,...
> I always knew I am on the safe side....I was talking about your players.....
> so, whats for celebration .....there must be a party going on, in your home...



Haha they have ensured their safety now
In my home its only me so I can party alone if I like to though if I do go out I'll come across a lot of noise and people would surely be celebrating on the streets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

SHAMK9 said:


>




Aayee maaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceSage

SHAMK9 said:


> hah, says an indian on *PAKISTAN* defence forum



Where 90% or more topics are aout India, which is why I am here. If anything, you are just re-inforcing my point


----------



## 45'22'

Talon said:


> So out of jealousy you retaliated to a new low?


it was Pakistanis who started abusing first


----------



## EagleEyes

qamar1990 said:


> god damn ahsan you getting bold with your replies lmfao.
> I'm liking the new ahsan lol.



This is the only thread where i can talk shit. Its sports.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

Reviewer21 said:


> Damn! Why are people going vulgar here. It's good Pakistan have won the match but atleast stay in limit guys, it's just a GAME. And bringing religion in between worst thing a human can ever do. Seriously!



Totally agree with that.


----------



## guluchulo

Srinivas said:


> You have no idea of what you are talking, strength comes not only from genes. Fast bowling is not the property of certain people.
> 
> Lets agree to disagree on this!!!



Fast bowlers are born not made, you cant make someone bowl fast and be good also. You guys don't understant art of fast bowling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Talon said:


> So out of jealousy you retaliated to a new low?


lol..not jealousy..i first congratulated the pak team..but your countryman are giving pathetic reply..maintain a harmony atleast..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

WebMaster said:


> Aayee maaaa


stop trolling,or i will report your posts


----------



## qamar1990

SwAggeR said:


> Didn' it was you who started using double meaning terms ??
> 
> And STFU I have enough bookmarked ammo to take down Pakistani keyboard warriors .


please go right ahead i would like to prescribe you


----------



## SwAggeR

qamar1990 said:


> we replying to your rude comments thats all bud.



Oh !! Really thick comming from you.


----------



## SHAMK9

IceSage said:


> Where 90% or more topics are aout India, which is why I am here. If anything, you are just re-inforcing my point


Because most of the members are indians, talk about obsession, dont like it? go join bharat rakasha or whatever the fc*k its called.


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistan deserved to win this...Our boys played well...Im off to see takra,,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Afridi has his fashion house business in Bangladesh. He is special to BDeshis. Have you heard that some years ago some BD horny girls bite him on his hand when he was giving autograph? LMFAOOO....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

waise next match kiska hai
Ind-Afghan
or Pak-BD

aany idea guys


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jaibi said:


> @AUz we won, yay. Now, manners, please. Stop the rape metaphor; it's not funny.


Exactly.. Some of our pakistan brother should not cross their limit in enjoyment of win. Its just a match Which could have gone either way and enjoy it as a match and its good to have fun and teasing but should not be insulting others

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

45'22' said:


> it was Pakistanis who started abusing first


Why do all Indians tell 1- sided tales?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> We will rape you cricket team in next match . And don't talk like duffer, your country doesn't maintain data about rapes then it doesn't mean that rapes doesn't happen in Pakistan.
> 
> I can post you many links on rapes in Pakistan.



Whats with you and rapes?? Seems like you lost it...Take it easy bud, its just a game...WAIT its not!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

qamar1990 said:


> we replying to your rude comments thats all bud.


please check who started it....


----------



## qamar1990

WebMaster said:


> This is the only thread where i can talk shit. Its sports.


so we get a free pass as well?


----------



## Durrak

I thought match was over


----------



## 45'22'

IamBengali said:


> Afridi has his fashion house business in Bangladeh. He is special to BDeshis. Have you heard that some years ago some BD horny girls bite him on his hand when he was giving autograph. LMFAOOO....


he has many supporters in India as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

SHAMK9 said:


> Because most of the members are indians, talk about obsession, dont like it? go join bharat rakasha or whatever the fc*k its called.



What makes you think I am already not a top contributor there?


----------



## Dubious

45'22' said:


> it was Pakistanis who started abusing first


I remember the thread got dirty last time India won....and Pakistanis didnt really tell 1 sided story they were like bara maza aya gali day ker


----------



## EagleEyes

qamar1990 said:


> so we get a free pass as well?



Feel free, anything with the match is allowed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guluchulo

IamBengali said:


> Afridi has his fashion house business in Bangladesh. He is special to BDeshis. Have you heard that some years ago some BD horny girls bite him on his hand when he was giving autograph? LMFAOOO....



Any video? Lol


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Pakistan deserved to win this...Our boys played well...Im off to see takra,,



Me too ...


----------



## SwAggeR

qamar1990 said:


> please go right ahead i would like to prescribe you




Use that for yourself. I am not jealous for wins like you clowns.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Afridi's two sixes remind me Javed's Sharjah sixer


----------



## Aarush

SHAMK9 said:


> Because most of the members are indians, talk about obsession, dont like it? go join bharat rakasha or whatever the fc*k its called.


go ban all indian members if you can...then see the fate of your defence forum..


----------



## EagleEyes

M-48 said:


> I thought match was over



Its on for at least a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

IceSage said:


> Do you Pakistanis seriously think of Afridi as a good cricketer? While this was a good knock, thats surprising because this is the first time I havent seen him get out on a duck...


 True story lol . I don't remember the last time he had crossed 10 run mark in a match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*Now once again... last time when we smashed India in India after that series LOC violation started by India... now again news... heavy firing on the line of control LOC by Indian forces.... ye hamaray saath jashan mana rahay hain yaa pagal hogaye hain again!! now lets start fire back bombing by Pakistan Special Forces...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

baap baap hota hai


----------



## Dubious

Aarush said:


> lol..not jealousy..i first congratulated the pak team..but your countryman are giving pathetic reply..maintain a harmony atleast..


And some are holding them back or not supporting that act....so please dont generalize!


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IceSage said:


> Except it wasnt. It was the big bad South Africans.





>


----------



## Kaniska

Congrats Pakistan...they really bowled well...And kudos to Afridi...great batsman at death moment,,,Like his temperament a lot....
Keep in up Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> Haha they have ensured their safety now
> In my home its only me so I can party alone if I like to though if I do go out I'll come across a lot of noise and people would surely be celebrating on the streets


hahaha...
being alone ..you can't have fun at least on the victory on your arch rival team..
but then again...you keep on practicing.... you need to strengthen your shoulders...who knows, what tomorrow brings.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Talon said:


> Why do all Indians tell 1- sided tales?


one sided....find me a single comment by Indians where we abused
we started with congratulations

Pakistani members brought up gang bang,rapes,1971 war,personal attacks,someone even called me a clown and so.........


----------



## SwAggeR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19402


Epic fail. Read the score board in pic.


----------



## 45'22'

Talon said:


> I remember the thread got dirty last time India won....and Pakistanis didnt really tell 1 sided story they were like bara maza aya gali day ker


lst time i wasnt present,so i wont comment on that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

PARAS said:


> True story lol . I don't remember the last time he had crossed 10 run mark in a match



Last thing i remember is two sixes to beat India.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ranjeet

Talon said:


> Why do all Indians tell 1- sided tales?


What else can we do ..... bhadas nikal ni padti hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Talon said:


> Why do all Indians tell 1- sided tales?


Ma'am you refer to this post and show me any indian abusing before this:

India vs Pakistan Asia Cup 2014 at Mirpur | Page 110

or for that matter this post: India vs Pakistan Asia Cup 2014 at Mirpur | Page 105


----------



## EyanKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Victory said:


> baap baap hota hai
> 
> View attachment 19404



Haan Bharat mata kou PAPA PAKISTAN nay aaj danda jou diya hai..

Afridi is the "balatkari" ..


----------



## Stealth

Victory said:


> baap baap hota hai
> 
> View attachment 19404


photoshop tu kamazkam acha kar yaar... may tujhe bana kar dekhaoon ??? promise kar FACEbook pe aur har jaga share karwayega ? lol BAAP karkay dekhayega kay kesay banaye jati hey tasveer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

IamBengali said:


> Afridi has his fashion house business in Bangladesh. He is special to BDeshis. Have you heard that some years ago some BD horny girls bite him on his hand when he was giving autograph? LMFAOOO....


BD girls bite

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Stealth said:


> Now once again... last time when we smashed India in India after that series LOC violation started by India... now again news... heavy firing on the line of control LOC by Indian forces.... ye hamaray saath jashan mana rahay hain yaa pagal hogaye hain again!! now lets start fire back bombing by Pakistan Special Forces...



source please....


----------



## Alpha1

#yawn


----------



## 45'22'

qamar1990 said:


> nigga you burning to death. I'm going to do a gai mata qurbani for the poor now lmfao lol.


@WebMaster .....atleast religion beech mein mat lao.....if Indians will bring Islam,it will get dirty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Aarush said:


> go ban all indian members if you can...then see the fate of your defence forum..


This is not a bharati forum, you kids are lucky that our mods arent full of hate unlike yours, we seem to have develop habit of listening indians constantly bit**ing.


----------



## IceSage

Thats not crying, and even if he was, I would love Kohli more. Shows the desire and passion he has for Indian cricket. Not besharams like your cricket team that lost a World Cup semi-final and were grinning like donkeys after the loss.


----------



## ranjeet

WebMaster said:


> Feel free, anything with the match is allowed.


 *Reported* .... @WebMaster ...... please take action against this man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Reviewer21 said:


> Ma'am you refer to this post and show me any indian abusing before this:
> 
> India vs Pakistan Asia Cup 2014 at Mirpur | Page 110


so instead of reporting to our very webby who is also on this thread you decide to go against each and every Pakistani by attacking "Pakistanis" rather than 1 member?


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> being alone ..you can't have fun at least on the victory on your arch rival team..
> but then again...you keep on practicing.... you need to strengthen your shoulders...who knows, what tomorrow brings.....



Trust me I can lol
And don't worry I won't be needing to strengthen my shoulders because thats just a first in a long list of victories that we would claim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

SHAMK9 said:


> This is not a bharati forum, you kids are lucky that our mods arent full of hate unlike yours, we seem to have develop habit of listening indians constantly bit**ing.


lol...lame execuse...how much you love us..it has been shown here...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SwAggeR said:


> Epic fail. Read the score board in pic.



Tht moment when the victim tries to justify shit..


----------



## PARAS

WebMaster said:


> Last thing i remember is two sixes to beat India.


100 mein se ek match mein tukka to lag hi jana hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

guluchulo said:


> You guys should blame your horrible genetics. Look at Indian bowlers, look to fragile and malnourished. BCCI can't do much there. India never had genuine fast bowler and never will.


Dude?! what the hell is that about? We dont need to put down someone to shine...we already shine!


----------



## SHAMK9

IceSage said:


> What makes you think I am already not a top contributor there?


Frankly, i dont care what you kids do on bharoti forums, cyber nuke us all you want just dont bring your crap here.


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> Whats with you and rapes?? Seems like you lost it...Take it easy bud, its just a game...WAIT its not!



I didn't start it , follow the sequence of posts to pass judgements.


----------



## Dubious

ranjeet said:


> What else can we do ..... bhadas nikal ni padti hai


Then tolerate the other side's retaliation to your "bhadas" whatever thart is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Raja.Pakistani said:


> BD girls bite


Girls bite every where ...


----------



## future_bound

Allah Hu Akbar
Allah HuAkbar
Allah HuAkbar

Thanks to Almighty Allah
And Congratulations to all Pakistanis on our cricket victory against India in the Asia And Cup
 

PAKISTAN ZINDABAD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Remain on thread topic please. Don't bring cows, etc in thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SHAMK9

Aarush said:


> lol...lame execuse...how much you love us..it has been shown here...


good one, hope that gets you a good night sleep.


----------



## guluchulo

Baap ne bharat mata ki leli ajj, bharatis are happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

SHAMK9 said:


> Frankly, i dont care what you kids do on bharoti forums, cyber nuke us all you want just dont bring your crap here.



OK lord of the internets. I will now go ahead and ban myself. (dont hold your breath though)


----------



## chauvunist

CEASE FIRE PLEASE...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reviewer21

Talon said:


> so instead of reporting to our very webby who is also on this thread you decide to go against each and every Pakistani by attacking "Pakistanis" rather than 1 member?


Now please don't make excuses, i just answered for what you claimed.


----------



## Dubious

45'22' said:


> one sided....find me a single comment by Indians where we abused
> we started with congratulations
> 
> Pakistani members brought up gang bang,rapes,1971 war,personal attacks,someone even called me a clown and so.........


from what i read the 1971 was posted from "news" or even that red topic hamid guy's tweet ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Talon said:


> Then tolerate the other side's retaliation to your "bhadas" whatever thart is


Do you see me cribbing? If this thread is free for all then I don't have any objection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

ranjeet said:


> Girls bite *every where* ...


----------



## Armstrong

@EyanKhan - Aur janaab phir match deekhaaa ?  

Afridi won the day for us - Aaakhir hai jo Lahore ka !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Tht moment when the victim tries to justify shit..



Without applying his mind.

Sideboard reads Ind 150

and 

SA 120.


----------



## Dubious

Reviewer21 said:


> Now please don't make excuses, i just answered for what you claimed.


So asking why you didnt report is making excuses? You are the 1 making excuses to justify your own bad mouthing!


----------



## EyanKhan

Guys calm down jab tak main tha everyone was behaving ab kya hogaya? Aur waise yeh LOC kaha se agaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

IceSage said:


> OK lord of the internets. I will now go ahead and ban myself. (dont hold your breath though)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

only one thing i want to convey to my pak freinds..

Dushmani bhi kijiye lekin ye gunjaish rahe
jab kabhi hum dost ban jaayeiN to sharminda na hoN !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian Gurkha

Ask your Webmaster to ban Indian posters and then run this site if he has the guts.. We are doing your pakistani site by being here..because without our presence this site owner does not have the money to run it..

Afridi ka tukka kyaa lag gya these people are jumping like clowns and bringing religion everywhere...Just dont go kaboom with your suicide vests while celebrating...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> Trust me I can lol
> And don't worry I won't be needing to strengthen my shoulders because thats just a first in a long list of victories that we would claim


hahaha.....
so, you seems to be a big cricket fan.....
never seen many girls fan of this boring game....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

EyanKhan said:


> Guys calm down jab tak main tha everyone was behaving ab kya hogaya? Aur waise yeh LOC kaha se agaya


i asked for source...


----------



## Durrak

WebMaster said:


> Its on for at least a week.



Now it's getting dirty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

future_bound said:


> Allah HuAkbar
> Allah HuAkbar
> Allah HuAkbar
> 
> Congratulations to all Pakistanis on our cricket victory against India in the Asia Cup
> 
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD



Nare to aisay laga rahe ho jaisay ke delhi fatah kerliya ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

*Thread Closed *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

This loss does not even feel that bad as pakistan was once part of Bharat . Its like a part of India defeating rest of India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ranjeet said:


> Do you see me cribbing? If this thread is free for all then I don't have any objection.


Tum kahan say beech mein ghus giyea! I was talking to the others....you answered me so i answered back


----------



## Reviewer21

Talon said:


> So asking why you didnt report is making excuses? *You are the 1 making excuses to justify your own bad mouthing*!


Can you please, quote even a single post of mine using abusive language.


----------



## EyanKhan

Armstrong said:


> @EyanKhan - Aur janaab phir match deekhaaa ?
> 
> Afridi won the day for us - Aaakhir hai jo Lahore ka !


Match was fricking amazing , weather was awesome outside and the firing after the match plus the thunder , it was like peshawar was under attack 
Btw Lala is ours XD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

IceSage said:


>


what .... they all are mean !!!!


----------



## Durrak

Webby can you make it sticky


----------



## chauvunist

*The Last moments of Match...





 https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=656221941079977




*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SwAggeR said:


> Without applying his mind.
> 
> Sideboard reads Ind 150
> 
> and
> 
> SA 120.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> Girls bite every where ...


hahaha...
there were some good faces in the stadium.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Reviewer21 said:


> Can you please, quote even a single post of mine using abusive language.


Why should I? You guys were whining!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

SHAMK9 said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

just heard we gave some nice congratulations to pakistan at LOC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 45'22'

M-48 said:


> Now it's getting dirty


i came to congratulate you guys

but tum logon ne mood kharab kar diya

good bye
kal milte hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

3 SAHI OUT KHAGAE Australian aur english umpire
Tab bhi ghar ke sher haar gae 
*PONKA TO BIG 3 *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Pakistanis acting like barsaati mendhak. Match kya jeet gaye aukaat dikhane lage. Has been seeing past 10 pages. Taunting is good but insulting is another thing. Agar Afridi har match ki tarah ande pe out hota to bhagte fir rahe hote. 250 ka score bhi mar marke chase kiya aur fudak rahe hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

EyanKhan said:


> Match was fricking amazing , weather was awesome outside and the firing after the match plus the thunder , it was like peshawar was under attack
> Btw Lala is ours XD


 
Oh Bhai rein deiii; KPK was part of Punjab during the British Era which makes every Pukhtoon a Punjabi ! 

So Junaid, Afridi & Gul are our boys !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

45'22' said:


> i came to congratulate you guys
> 
> but tum logon ne mood kharab kar diya
> 
> good bye
> kal milte hain



Wo harne k bd sub ka ho jata hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> hahaha.....
> so, you seems to be a big cricket fan.....
> never seen many girls fan of this boring game....



Yeah because I don't watch any other sport and people around me are very much into cricket. And if its an India Pakistan match everybody would be glued to the tv and would refuse to even move

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Talon said:


> Tum kahan say beech mein ghus giyea! I was talking to the others....you answered me so i answered back


But you looked so Fair and Lovely ... couldn't resists Butting in !!!!


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Reviewer21

Talon said:


> Why should I? You guys were whining!


Okay, so should i abuse you and your religion and will you praise me then?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19407
> View attachment 19409




Covering scoreboard doesn't hides the truth.


----------



## 45'22'

M-48 said:


> Wo harne k bd sub ka ho jata hai..



match harne ke wajah se nahi,woh hota toh mai aata hi nahi
woh tum logon ka gali galoch sunke


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Indian Gurkha said:


> Ask your Webmaster to ban Indian posters and then run this site if he has the guts.. We are doing your pakistani site by being here..because without our presence this site owner does not have the money to run it..
> 
> Afridi ka tukka kyaa lag gya these people are jumping like clowns and bringing religion everywhere...Just dont go kaboom with your suicide vests while celebrate



Calm down gurkha aur tum nhi ho ghey tu PDF aur webmaster bhooka mar jahey ga  bara aya millionaire


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> there were some good faces in the stadium.....


Fcuk it ... M moving to BD .... Bangli babes are BAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

IceSage said:


>


still here......?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

we gave u a nice contest despite not having dhoni, yuvi, pathan brothers and zaheer khan


----------



## chauvunist

*Ooh Lala! Malik Riaz announces a plot for Shahid Afridi in Karachi's Baharia Town.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> Yeah because I don't watch any other sport and people around me are very much into cricket. And if its an India Pakistan match everybody would be glued to the tv and would refuse to even move


 
Bat pakrnaa nahin aataaa aur Cricket ki fan bun-nein chalein !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> Yeah because I don't watch any other sport and people around me are very much into cricket. And if its an India Pakistan match everybody would be glued to the tv and would refuse to even move


true...
cricket has wasted many life in the sub-continent......
we are some of them.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

ranjeet said:


> Fcuk it ... M moving to BD .... Bangli babes are BAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!


could be Pakistani/Indians as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SwAggeR said:


> Covering scoreboard doesn't hides the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

WAR-rior said:


> Pakistanis acting like barsaati mendhak. Match kya jeet gaye aukaat dikhane lage. Has been seeing past 10 pages. Taunting is good but insulting is another thing. Agar Afridi har match ki tarah ande pe out hota to bhagte fir rahe hote. 250 ka score bhi mar marke chase kiya aur fudak rahe hain.



You mad?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Victory said:


> just heard we gave some nice congratulations to pakistan at LOC



Army says , during matches borders become tense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> Fcuk it ... M moving to BD .... Bangli babes are BAAAADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD !!!!!!!!


hahaha....
what do you mean....
bad girls are more fun...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Naswar power FTW

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> Bat pakrnaa nahin aataaa aur Cricket ki fan bun-nein chalein !



Bachpan mein yeh sab kiya hai bohat toh mujhey bat pakarna toh aata hi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

45'22' said:


> could be Pakistani/Indians as well


does it matter ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

dexter said:


>



BCCI is not pleased.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> true...
> cricket has wasted many life in the sub-continent......
> we are some of them.....



Gladly so

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

SHAMK9 said:


> still here......?


----------



## Reviewer21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19410
> View attachment 19411



Lagta h ap ye bhul gye janaab

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> hahaha....
> what do you mean....
> bad girls are more fun...


Trust me ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> I didn't start it , follow the sequence of posts to pass judgements.




If the poster gets an infraction, now you are eligible for one too. Smart thinking, way to go


----------



## WAR-rior

WebMaster said:


> You mad?


No I am not. My reaction is justified. Instead of seeing my post do see last 10 pages. Mar marke jeeta hua match harte hue bach gaye aur aise reaction de rahe hain jaise India ko own kiya hai. U mite be the owner of this forum but nothing more than that. We dont come here to get insulted with all religious shit.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## IceSage

Reviewer21 said:


> Lagta h ap ye bhul gye janaab



Shahid Afridi in World Cup Lols


----------



## Al-zakir

Can we have conformation through Pak High commissioner in Dacca, if Bharti kaneez La-Hasina was treated for heart attack(prefer massive one)?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

WAR-rior said:


> No I am not. My reaction is justified. Instead of seeing my post do see last 10 pages. Mar marke jeeta hua match harte hue bach gaye aur aise reaction de rahe hain jaise India ko own kiya hai. U mite be the owner of this forum but nothing more than that. We dont come here to get insulted with all religious shit.



India ko tu own kerte hein hum. 

Religous shit is deleted, carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

ranjeet said:


> But you looked so Fair and Lovely ... couldn't resists Butting in !!!!


ain? uncle.......ki gal keray o?


----------



## Reviewer21



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19410
> View attachment 19411



In your pic Yuvraj is looking towards Indian 12th man for something he needs .

Now see this your gul bowing down to Jadeja to save his life.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> Gladly so





Aamna14 said:


> Bachpan mein yeh sab kiya hai bohat toh mujhey bat pakarna toh aata hi hai


hahaha...
and you were trolling about hitting them in .........
you still need more practice.....
BTW there is pakisani girls team too....you can join in....with your practice...


----------



## Reviewer21

WebMaster said:


> Religous shit is deleted, carry on.


Thanks, Appreciate it!!


----------



## ranjeet

Talon said:


> ain? uncle.......ki gal keray o?


Was talking about ur DP .... anyway aap rehne do !!!


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Talon said:


> ain? uncle.......ki gal keray o?


Congratulation Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> Trust me ..


hahaha...
I know that...
but was just confirming from the villein side..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19410
> View attachment 19411

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Reviewer21 said:


>


----------



## Dubious

Reviewer21 said:


> Okay, so should i abuse you and your religion and will you praise me then?


No idiot....you apparently didnt read my posts from the start...I said few members did abuse and many were showing they didnt approve....instead of whining maybe you should have reported...

As for religious stuff Webby is deleting whichever is being reported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Calm down gurkha aur tum nhi ho ghey tu PDF aur webmaster bhooka mar jahey ga bara aya millionaire



seriously...hum nai honge to kahan khushi batonge,,,,hahaha


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> and you were trolling about hitting them in .........
> you still need more practice.....
> BTW there is pakisani girls team too....you can join in....with your practice...



Tauba never I don't play sports I was a kid then and it was how its usually between cousins 
I am more into sloganeering and later celebrating or torturing depending on the outcome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

WebMaster said:


> India ko tu own kerte hein hum.
> 
> Religous shit is deleted, carry on.


Aur Kashmir ko ??


----------



## ranjeet

Anyway ... afridi in new avatar ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reviewer21 said:


> Lagta h ap ye bhul gye janaab



*Shitty photoshop... must be hurt how he SODOMISED YOU..




*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Zarrar Alvi said:


> Congratulation Pakistan


Aap ko bhi bohot bohot mubarak ho!!


----------



## Strigon

Emmie said:


> Congratulations to Pakistan and commiserations to India.
> 
> Asia cup has unveiled the fact that team India is nada without Mahindra Singh Dhoni. Kohli is a finest batsman but he's not a good captain.



Kohli is neither a fine batsman nor a good captain. He barely plays, many times he is duck out. It takes some politeness to be a leader so your team doesn't look like a bunch of savages. Koli loves to provoke players after they are dismissed. I'll put proof once this match's highlights are posted online in HD.

Dhoni was a 100% better batsman and leader than koli and Indian media insulted him where he was the one that scored most runs against Pakistan in "Anay do" series.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Aarush said:


> seriously...hum nai honge to kahan khushi batonge,,,,hahaha


Tum log kiss jaga pe nhi hoo  mashallah population he itni ha k har jagga indian paya jata hai


----------



## Dubious

ranjeet said:


> But you looked so Fair and Lovely ... couldn't resists Butting in !!!!


expressionless google ki and uss par yahin pix achi lagi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

Victory said:


> View attachment 19412

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Dem!god said:


> hahaha...
> I know that...
> but was just confirming from the villein side..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

Marshmallow said:


> ok bye  proud to be pakistani today




not so much other days?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Such a good thread gone to waste chalo good bye , time to exit the thread 
Had a great time with Everyone over here 
Peace I'm out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Reviewer21 said:


>





SwAggeR said:


>



Bet your still butt hurt...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceSage

Strigon said:


> Kohli is neither a fine batsman nor a good captain. He barely plays, many times he is duck out. It takes some politeness to be a leader so your team doesn't look like a bunch of savages. Koli loves to provoke players after they are dismissed. I'll put proof once this match's highlights are posted online in HD.
> 
> Dhoni was a 100% better batsman and leader than koli and Indian media insulted him where he was the one that scored most runs against Pakistan in "Anay do" series.



BS. Kohli averages 53. Not a single Pakistani batsman in History, even your top greats, had that average.

He just beat the great Viv Richards record as the batsman with max runs at the end of 119 ODI innings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> *Shitty photoshop... must be hurt how he SODOMISED YOU..
> 
> View attachment 19413
> *



okay, what about this one. Pic says it all:


----------



## Rahil khan

Nova2 said:


> Another one gone ,maine kaha tha na we would win  now its time to wash my face for sure :angle:





IceSage said:


> Pakistanis, just pack up your bags and go home





Victory said:


> View attachment 19412

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

SwAggeR said:


> In your pic Yuvraj is looking towards Indian 12th man for something he needs .
> 
> Now see this your gul bowing down to Jadeja to save his life.


or saving his head from being hit by a ball?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

EyanKhan said:


> Such a good thread gone to waste chalo good bye , time to exit the thread
> Had a great time with Everyone over here
> Peace I'm out


 
Oi wrror - You watch Anime ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Talon said:


> expressionless google ki and uss par yahin pix achi lagi


Ok ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

45'22' said:


> *Thread Closed *


for you my nigaa lmfao
apply burnol ever few secs lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> Tauba never I don't play sports I was a kid then and it was how its usually between cousins
> I am more into sloganeering and later celebrating or torturing depending on the outcome


hahaha....
lol...don't worry...knew that from the beginning........
I too need to troll some time.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Jeevay, Jeevay Pakistan, Pakistan zindabad, Pakistan zindabad  


This Asia cup is ours!!!


Btw who did the Bangladeshis support????????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

WebMaster said:


> *India ko tu own kerte hein hum. *
> 
> Religous shit is deleted, carry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

I want highlights!!!

I was on the train while this match was happening. Anyway...






Lala chaa gaya aj!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyanKhan

Armstrong said:


> Oi wrror - You watch Anime ?


Ofcourse man
Anime is Life

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

LOL, now am having fun!!


----------



## Nova2

I am a big fan of afridi and wanted him to perform like before.......lekin not against india uski tho he should be banned from international cricket  


anyways cograts pakistani friends it was a close one agar lala score card ko halal nahi karta tho  .congrats again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Jungibaaz said:


> I want highlights!!!
> 
> I was on the train while this match was happening. Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala chaa gaya aj!


Bhai you missed a cracker


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*After rodays butt ... indians you have my permission to use photoshops to calm you raped ego.. *


----------



## WAR-rior

Reviewer21 said:


>


HA HA. Padosi ka andar hi reh gaya lagta hai. Pichhli raat wo nikalna bhool gaya tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

IceSage said:


> BS. Kohli averages 53. Not a single Pakistani batsman in History, even your top greats, had that average.
> 
> He just beat the great Viv Richards record as the batsman with max runs at the end of 119 ODI innings.








Everyone gets lucky here and there, but a duck out scars one for life.


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IceSage said:


> Jadeja making Gul bow before him. Sir Jadeja shall now be called Allah LOL



@WebMaster @nuclearpak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

EyanKhan said:


> Ofcourse man
> Anime is Life


 
I used to watch them too back when I was your age; good times....really good time !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Jungibaaz said:


> I want highlights!!!
> 
> I was on the train while this match was happening. Anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lala chaa gaya aj!


Highlight we won !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> Kohli is neither a fine batsman nor a good captain. He barely plays, many times he is duck out. It takes some politeness to be a leader so your team doesn't look like a bunch of savages. Koli loves to provoke players after they are dismissed. I'll put proof once this match's highlights are posted online in HD.
> 
> Dhoni was a 100% better batsman and leader than koli and Indian media insulted him where he was the one that scored most runs against Pakistan in "Anay do" series.



I don't know about rest of your post but Kohli is finest bstsmen in contemporary cricketing world.

Check his avg. His strike rate. His ranking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Reviewer21 said:


> okay, what about this one. Pic says it all:


Bhai do you have a thing for Afridi ? kindly keep your ugly fetishes out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> hahaha....
> lol...don't worry...knew that from the beginning........
> I too need to troll some time.....



Sure carry on 
I am about to celebrate by unleashing myself on my fav food. Good night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

LOL, now am having fun!!


IceSage said:


> Jadeja making Gul bow before him. Sir Jadeja shall now be called Allah LOL


Please bro, delete it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qamar1990

EyanKhan said:


> Naswar power FTW


nigga please it was the punjabi power that got us even close and punjabi bowler who got us a low total to chase lol.
so we get most of the credit


----------



## SHAMK9

Congrats Pakistan team, thanks for making us proud

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> Sure carry on
> I am about to celebrate by unleashing myself on my fav food. Good night


good nite..
have fun...
but don't don't over eat....in your happiness,,..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aarush

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Tum log kiss jaga pe nhi hoo mashallah population he itni ha k har jagga indian paya jata hai



because we believe in earth is our home...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Devil Soul said:


>



Seriously man!! Damn it! i used to be jealous of him, but now badly missing him now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> Sure carry on
> I am about to celebrate by unleashing myself on my fav food. Good night


 
What is your favorite food ?  

A Palmist tells your future by looking at the lines on your palms !  

A Butt can do the same by looking at what you eat !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EyanKhan

qamar1990 said:


> nigga please it was the punjabi power that got us even close and punjabi bowler who got us a low total to chase lol.
> so we get most of the credit


It's the soldiers that fight the battle but the glory is for the Kings

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guluchulo

Indian Gurkha said:


> Ask your Webmaster to ban Indian posters and then run this site if he has the guts.. We are doing your pakistani site by being here..because without our presence this site owner does not have the money to run it..
> 
> Afridi ka tukka kyaa lag gya these people are jumping like clowns and bringing religion everywhere...Just dont go kaboom with your suicide vests while celebrating...



Midget get over, dozens of bhararis are banned everyday. They still keep coming back like rats. lolololol

Apologize or i will personally slap nepali midget here, sala bc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dem!god

Victory said:


> View attachment 19417


man ..this one is EPIC....


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> What is your favorite food ?
> 
> A Palmist tells your future by looking at the lines on your palms !
> 
> A Butt can do the same by looking at what you eat !



I have no interest in knowing about my future trust me not in the least. That wasn't a good enough incentive for me to share my menu. Better luck next time

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qamar1990

EyanKhan said:


> It's the soldiers that fight the battle but the glory is for the Kings


who is the kings? man of the match? lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

@Jungibaaz




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152032179284527

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Levina

Marshmallow said:


> hahaha hahaha BURN LOSERS INDIAN TEAMMMM
> WE WON WE WON
> 
> @Ayush @levina @arp2041
> 
> LUVE U AFRIDI




Terrorist alert 









This thread has been blasted off.... 















Lolzzzzz
Why is there so much din over a cricket match???
Chalo congrats to all Pakistanis!!!
Your team played well....so did ours.

But hey....
*I still luv my Indian champs*.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qamar1990

Aeronaut said:


> Jeevay, Jeevay Pakistan, Pakistan zindabad, Pakistan zindabad
> 
> 
> This Asia cup is ours!!!
> 
> 
> Btw who did the Bangladeshis support????????


they supported us lmfao. i was surprised.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

Waise @Armstrong yeh Kashmiri aur butt ka kesa combo hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

HRK said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440167023113302016
> ..........


haha by the way 'SHOODARs' are missing in Zaid Hamid's party, I hope they are firing crackers too! Hahahaha
@Cherokee @Gautam

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

Devil Soul said:


>


muhcheen ho to nathulal jaisi warna na ho!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Armstrong said:


> A Butt can do the same by looking at what you eat !


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> good nite..
> have fun...
> but don't don't over eat....in your happiness,,..



Pehli aur aakhri jeet nahin haina don't worry

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

unathletic , unasuming , unkept but yet pompus is what describes the indian team


----------



## IceSage

Strigon said:


> Everyone gets lucky here and there, but a duck out scars one for life.



Getting lucky here nad trhere? Averaging 53 is no joke mate. Even your all time batting legends like Saeed Anwar, Javed Miandad, and Zaheer Abbas dont come close to him. Saeed Anwar is considered a Pak batting legend with an average of 35, Kohli is practically 1.5 times that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

qamar1990 said:


> who is the kings? man of the match? lol


Afridi  
The man who inflicted the death blows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

kaykay said:


> haha by the way 'SHOODARs' are missing in Zaid Hamid's party, I hope they are firing crackers too! Hahahaha
> @Cherokee @Gautam


And that didnt come from a Pakistani member....no one crying now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Aamna14 said:


> I have no interest in knowing about my future trust me not in the least. That wasn't a good enough incentive for me to share my menu. Better luck next time


 
How about if I say - Please !  

Right before putting a couple of roasted insects into whatever you're eating ! 

Damn even I feel like puking just by imagining it !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guluchulo

IceSage said:


> Getting lucky here nad trhere? Averaging 53 is no joke mate. Even your all time batting legends like Saeed Anwar, Javed Miandad, and Zaheer Abbas dont come close to him. Saeed Anwar is considered a Pak batting legend with an average of 35, Kohli is practically 1.5 times that.



Abhe bc Saeed average 40 and he used to trash good bowlers. Kohli has made his mark when bowlers are piss poor. But he still choke against us, only 1 good innings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> Pehli aur aakhri jeet nahin haina don't worry


I hope not.....I am not a bad neighbor........
but will expect the last against India...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aamna14

Armstrong said:


> How about if I say - Please !
> 
> Right before putting a couple of roasted insects into whatever you're eating !
> 
> Damn even I feel like puking just by imagining it !



Why would you even have to say that?? Won't you be in food street again celebrating and eating till they beg you to leave so that others can have their share as well??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*




*
*Afridi trolling indians*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAR-rior

WTF is this? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153
Asia Cup ka roundrobin match and 1971 ka badla?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

EyanKhan said:


> Afridi
> The man who inflicted the death blows


hafeez my nigga all day long.
the king who got the glory and got us the win lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

farhan_9909 said:


> Congrats to pakistan on the historic win.
> 
> Tomorrow this time i will quote my own post again



Kia baat ha Hum jheet gye hum jheet gye 

Virat Kohli ka woo rona  hamesha yaad rahega

Even though i was damn Sure we will win.

I wanted to watch the game but sadly was hell alot of busy.

Well Played lala.I have now watched atleast 50 times the last sixer of Lala.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceSage

guluchulo said:


> Abhe bc Saeed average 40 and he used to trash good bowlers. Kohli has made his mark when bowlers are piss poor. But he still choke against us, only 1 good innings.



Still inferior to Kohli. I wonder why you Pakistanis are so weak that you cant hit the ball. Thoda muscle badao, gym-shym join karo. Learn from strong Indians how to hit a ball

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

Dem!god said:


> I hope not.....I am not a bad neighbor........
> but will expect the last against India...



Thats very much appreciated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

pakdefender said:


> unathletic , unasuming , unkept but yet pompus is what describes the indian team


khush to bahut hoge tum aaj .... din hai ... bol lo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

EyanKhan said:


> Waise @Armstrong yeh Kashmiri aur butt ka kesa combo hai?


 
Bhai mein nei apna naam nahin rakhaa ! 

Legend has it that our great....great....great.....great.....great grandfather - a Grumpy Old Man got hold of an English Dictionary & said 'Hence forth my descendants would be known as the Butts'; he told us 'Butt' meant 'Great' its only when the British came & we learned some English did we realize Baba Jee tou puraaa Troll nikleiiii aur English mein Butt 'Great' nahin hotaaa ! 

Even @Aamna14 has heard of this Legend !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dem!god

Aamna14 said:


> Thats very much appreciated


good nite...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> I don't know about rest of your post but Kohli is finest bstsmen in contemporary cricketing world.
> 
> Check his avg. His strike rate. His ranking.



We have been witnessing his greatness for some time now. Thanks to him, there may be a contributing factor in India's defeat and his provocation our victory.

*Today's Match: (5 runs)

14.14 (IST): *Oh dear! Indian fans look away as *Virat Kohli (5) has gifted his wicket*! Kohli tries to guide a ball down to the third man fence but an edge carried straight to Umar Akmal. India 56/2 in 9.1 overs.

*Pak tour of India: 1st ODI: (Duck out)*

*5.4* 87.6 mph, *off stump now!* It's the big wicket. Fuller length, comes in after pitching on off, Kohli comes forward and like the previous delivery, doesn't cover the line of the ball well. He wasn't really sure of which way the ball was going to go, it comes back and hits the top of off. That's a big big wicket *19/3 
Results | Global | ESPN Cricinfo

Pak tour of India: 2nd ODI (6 runs)
*
11.6 89.1 mph, and again in the midst of a superb spell, Junaid strikes with an ordinary ball, it was heading down the leg side, Kohli could have let it go, instead he tickles it down the leg side, Kamran Akmal - the source of so many cricket jokes over the past few years - pulls off a stunner, diving to his left to pluck that one, started moving early to anticipate that one, the dangerous Kohli is gone 55/2

2nd ODI: India v Pakistan at Kolkata, Jan 3, 2013 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
*Pak tour o India : 3rd ODI (7 runs)
*
9.3 87.4 mph, caught at second slip! the procession continues. Length ball, pitches on middle and goes across Kohli, who closes the face of the bat without either going forward or back, the ball takes an outside edge and flies low down to Younis at second-slip who completes a comfortable catch. India in deep mess again 37/3

3rd ODI: India v Pakistan at Delhi, Jan 6, 2013 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo


Video to digest it:







Yeah this guy is a true legend , PLEASE keep him in team so we can score a wicket easier...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

IceSage said:


> Getting lucky here nad trhere? Averaging 53 is no joke mate. Even your all time batting legends like Saeed Anwar, Javed Miandad, and Zaheer Abbas dont come close to him. Saeed Anwar is considered a Pak batting legend with an average of 35, Kohli is practically 1.5 times that.


 
kohli is nothing but an over rated rat , just like tendulkar was ... even after losing the game the moron was struting around like he won something


----------



## EyanKhan

qamar1990 said:


> hafeez my nigga all day long.
> the king who got the glory and got us the win lol


 Whatever helps you sleep at night


----------



## guluchulo

kaykay said:


> haha by the way 'SHOODARs' are missing in Zaid Hamid's party, I hope they are firing crackers too! Hahahaha
> @Cherokee @Gautam



Apni shaka, dekh harami, the hardest thing for Pakistani team was spotting your dark as hell bowlers.


----------



## Donatello

IceSage said:


> Still inferior to Kohli. I wonder why you Pakistanis are so weak that you cant hit the ball. Thoda muscle badao, gym-shym join karo. Learn from strong Indians how to hit a ball



What stupid comment. Why can't you Indians bowl fast? Maybe it's your physique.....

And btw, Afridi just proved your point wrong. big hits.


----------



## EyanKhan

Here is something awesome via Humans of Karachi





Batsman banno gay?" (Will you become a batsman?)

Stares.

"Bowler banno gay?" (Will you become a bowler?)

Stares.

"Afridi banno gay?" (Will you become Afridi?)

Nods.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rahil khan

IceSage said:


> Getting lucky here nad trhere? Averaging 53 is no joke mate. Even your all time batting legends like Saeed Anwar, Javed Miandad, and Zaheer Abbas dont come close to him. Saeed Anwar is considered a Pak batting legend with an average of 35, Kohli is practically 1.5 times that.



Saeed Anwar was Saeed Anwar. You just simply can't compare two players like that. They are much different class of batsmen. You talk about the averages, don't you know how fast cricket has evolved now as compared to 10 or 15 years ago. Now if i say that Steve Waugh has batting average of 32, does it mean that Steve Waugh has no match against Kohli ?? Shitty statistical comparisons always.....


----------



## Emmie

Winning moments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Harsha Bhogle: "Well how you feel
about today's match?"

Afridi : "Yeah, Inshallah the boys
played well, good team-work,
Inshallah, Mashallah, Rooh-afza aur
Humdard ki Safi.Thank you"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> Terrorist alert
> 
> 
> View attachment 19415
> 
> 
> 
> This thread has been blasted off....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 19416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lolzzzzz
> Why is there so much din over a cricket match???
> Chalo congrats to all Pakistanis!!!
> Your team played well....so did ours.
> 
> But hey....
> *I still luv my Indian champs*.



lol...you don't have any idea what happened in the match .....
and now you are making all these claims..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

Donatello said:


> What stupid comment. Why can't you Indians bowl fast? Maybe it's your physique.....
> 
> And btw, Afridi just proved your point wrong. big hits.



Ek do lucky hit se kya hota hai? Can you keep hitting the ball for 50 overs and score 200+ liek 3 Indian batsmen have done? Nope, inferior physique of Pakistanis comes at play there.


----------



## SHAMK9

IceSage said:


> Still inferior to Kohli. I wonder why you Pakistanis are so weak that you cant hit the ball. Thoda muscle badao, gym-shym join karo. Learn from strong Indians how to hit a ball


----------



## pakdefender

ranjeet said:


> khush to bahut hoge tum aaj .... din hai ... bol lo.


 
indian cricket team looks like they are all banyas running karyana stores  , they dont look like athletes specially that tubby leg spinner , who did perfrom better than the rest of the over rated indian team


----------



## guluchulo

IceSage said:


> Still inferior to Kohli. I wonder why you Pakistanis are so weak that you cant hit the ball. Thoda muscle badao, gym-shym join karo. Learn from strong Indians how to hit a ball



Hahah look who is talking. Now you will go and watch your skinny legs and cry. kali mata hum per itna julm kiun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## innocent_devil79

aaaaaaaaaHHh Khwand a uku wala....and specially the firing <3 
lala the great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

Rahil khan said:


> Saeed Anwar was Saeed Anwar. You just simply can't compare two players like that. They are much different class of batsmen. You talk about the averages, don't you know how fast cricket has evolved now as compared to 10 or 15 years ago. Now if i say that Steve Waugh has batting average of 32, does it mean that Steve Waugh has no match against Kohli ?? Shitty statistical comparisons always.....



Steve Waugh was fairly ordinary in ODIs, he was an amazing test player. Quality players like Viv Richards, Bradman, Tendulkar, Kohli etc all have high averages, all 45+


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


>


aarrreeeyyy....
aisi..aisi ..tasveerey na dalo ......
bacche buddhe log bhi hai......
but have to say....girls in stadium were....Tan ..tana tan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Strigon said:


> We have been witnessing his greatness for some time now. Thanks to him, there may be a contributing factor in India's defeat and his provocation our victory.
> 
> *Today's Match: (5 runs)
> 
> 14.14 (IST): *Oh dear! Indian fans look away as *Virat Kohli (5) has gifted his wicket*! Kohli tries to guide a ball down to the third man fence but an edge carried straight to Umar Akmal. India 56/2 in 9.1 overs.
> 
> *Pak tour of India: 1st ODI: (Duck out)*
> 
> *5.4* 87.6 mph, *off stump now!* It's the big wicket. Fuller length, comes in after pitching on off, Kohli comes forward and like the previous delivery, doesn't cover the line of the ball well. He wasn't really sure of which way the ball was going to go, it comes back and hits the top of off. That's a big big wicket *19/3
> Results | Global | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Pak tour of India: 2nd ODI (6 runs)
> *
> 11.6 89.1 mph, and again in the midst of a superb spell, Junaid strikes with an ordinary ball, it was heading down the leg side, Kohli could have let it go, instead he tickles it down the leg side, Kamran Akmal - the source of so many cricket jokes over the past few years - pulls off a stunner, diving to his left to pluck that one, started moving early to anticipate that one, the dangerous Kohli is gone 55/2
> 
> 2nd ODI: India v Pakistan at Kolkata, Jan 3, 2013 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
> *Pak tour o India : 3rd ODI (7 runs)
> *
> 9.3 87.4 mph, caught at second slip! the procession continues. Length ball, pitches on middle and goes across Kohli, who closes the face of the bat without either going forward or back, the ball takes an outside edge and flies low down to Younis at second-slip who completes a comfortable catch. India in deep mess again 37/3
> 
> 3rd ODI: India v Pakistan at Delhi, Jan 6, 2013 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> 
> Video to digest it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this guy is a true legend , PLEASE keep him in team so we can score a wicket easier...


Ohh ya. You have successfull prove Kohli is a bad Batsman. Chalo ab so jaao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

WAR-rior said:


> WTF is this?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440161410106929153
> Asia Cup ka roundrobin match and 1971 ka badla?


Ooo yara yeh Zaid Hamid kahan say tapak parta hay. Don't listen to this moron please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

qamar1990 said:


> they supported us lmfao. i was surprised.



Nothing to be surprise about. Bd Muslims always support their brothers except Bharti dalals.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceSage

guluchulo said:


> Hahah look who is talking. Now you will go and watch your skinny legs and cry. kali mata hum per itna julm kiun



Whatever weak physically inferior pakistanis


----------



## HttpError

Firstly, I


IceSage said:


> Still inferior to Kohli. I wonder why you Pakistanis are so weak that you cant hit the ball. Thoda muscle badao, gym-shym join karo. Learn from strong Indians how to hit a ball



Oh please don't tell me a joke, Indians are considered small dwarfs and very weak excluding Punjabis . i'll advice you people to start focusing on your diet so you can produce bowler who can cloak 150 KMPH  Batting does not need sheer power its 70% Timing


----------



## Reviewer21

pakdefender said:


> kohli is nothing but an over rated rat , just like tendulkar was ... even after losing the game the moron was struting around like he won something


Ignorance is bliss my friend.


----------



## EyanKhan

innocent_devil79 said:


> aaaaaaaaaHHh Khwand a uku wala....and specially the firing <3
> lala the great


wrora ta pake charta na rawate??
Ase Peshawar ke we??


----------



## IceSage

Al-zakir said:


> Bd Muslims always support their brothers except Bharti dalals.



I saw Lot of BD Hijabis supporting India today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Dem!god said:


> lol...you don't have any idea what happened in the match .....
> and now you are making all these claims..


I see a depressed better half at home....and i dont need to be a rocket science expert to make guesses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

pakdefender said:


> indian cricket team looks like they are all banyas running karyana stores  , they dont look like athletes specially that tubby leg spinner , who did perfrom better than the rest of the over rated indian team


Yet these banyas gave you run for your money.


----------



## Victory



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Donatello

IceSage said:


> Ek do lucky hit se kya hota hai? Can you keep hitting the ball for 50 overs and score 200+ liek 3 Indian batsmen have done? Nope, inferior physique of Pakistanis comes at play there.




Stop making lame comments. Afridi still has the most Sixes in the game. Hafeez played wonderful innings and so did Ahmed Shehzad with the boundaries. 

Lucky hit? That't what we call Jadeja style of play.


----------



## Reviewer21

Victory said:


> Harsha Bhogle: "Well how you feel
> about today's match?"
> 
> Afridi : "Yeah, Inshallah the boys
> played well, good team-work,
> Inshallah, Mashallah, Rooh-afza aur
> Humdard ki Safi.Thank you"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAR-rior

Rahil khan said:


> Ooo yara yeh Zaid Hamid kahan say tapak parta hay. Don't listen to this moron please.


Arre thoda maza lene do. I am still not able to digest this match relation with 1971 badla.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> I see a depressed better half at home....and making guesses from his expressions is no rocket science.


 
Tell him your Pakistani Brother said :  &


----------



## Strigon

IceSage said:


> Getting lucky here nad trhere? Averaging 53 is no joke mate. Even your all time batting legends like Saeed Anwar, Javed Miandad, and Zaheer Abbas dont come close to him. Saeed Anwar is considered a Pak batting legend with an average of 35, Kohli is practically 1.5 times that.




LUCKY! are you like slow in the head???

*4* dismissals in the *poorest form (5,0,6,7)*, even commentator says "*don't mind him as a batsman*", and you cling to ratings? What good are his ratings when many Indians today and even in Pak tour de India broke their TV and Computers??? 

Yes, please keep those ratings as excuse for your new captain. We like seeing his sorry face leave the field humiliated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Victory said:


> View attachment 19423
> 
> 
> View attachment 19424




And yet he rolled over the Indians with beautiful and sensible innings.


----------



## SHAMK9

Victory said:


> View attachment 19423
> 
> 
> View attachment 19424


Change your name to sore looser


----------



## Rahil khan

IceSage said:


> Steve Waugh was fairly ordinary in ODIs, he was an amazing test player. Quality players like Viv Richards, Bradman, Tendulkar, Kohli etc all have high averages, all 45+



Bang on brother. You got my point don't you. That's what i am trying to say. You can't do comparisons like that. Every single player has left his own influence on this game. No doubt about the ability of Kohli, he is indeed going to be the future legend of India. But players like Miandad, Zaheer Abbas, Inzamam were great at their own time, whether you accept or not accept.


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> I see a depressed better half at home....and i dont need to be a rocket science expert to make guesses


lol you can't find a depressed 1/10 sitting over here......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

WAR-rior said:


> Ohh ya. You have successfull prove Kohli is a bad Batsman. Chalo ab so jaao.



Yeah some couldnt believe it!


----------



## ranjeet

Rahil khan said:


> Ooo yara yeh Zaid Hamid kahan say tapak parta hay. Don't listen to this moron please.


hockey match khatam ho gaya ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Tell him your Pakistani Brother said :  &



Baby just remember *"every day is not sunday". 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Reviewer21

guluchulo said:


> Hahah look who is talking. Now you will go and watch your skinny legs and cry. kali mata hum per itna julm kiun



@WebMaster Please!


----------



## IceSage

Donatello said:


> Stop making lame comments. Afridi still has the most Sixes in the game. Hafeez played wonderful innings and so did Ahmed Shehzad with the boundaries.
> 
> Lucky hit? That't what we call Jadeja style of play.



My comment wasnt even for you, I was trollign that other Pakistani who kept saying Indians are weak physically. Sheesh learn to detect sarcasm...


----------



## EyanKhan

Wooohoooo thread ne 1 1/2 century bana li

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

WAR-rior said:


> Arre thoda maza lene do. I am still not able to digest this match relation with 1971 badla.


 
sochnay ki baat tu hay , who will be more butt hurt in Dhaka tonight , will it be indoos or awami league supporters


----------



## GorkhaPride

Seems to be a lot of racism on this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

Victory said:


> Harsha Bhogle: "Well how you feel
> about today's match?"
> 
> Afridi : "Yeah, Inshallah the boys
> played well, good team-work,
> Inshallah, Mashallah, Rooh-afza aur
> Humdard ki Safi.Thank you"



Ab to isi se dil behlao


----------



## Victory



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

ranjeet said:


> hockey match khatam ho gaya ...


hahahahahahahaha. Kamal hay yaar aap nay meri post ko yaad rakha. Hockey is my national game but cricket is my passion from now on.  Waisay Ranjeet nothing to take away from India. Sure they have done some mistakes, but they fought till the last over. India has a new team after all, sure they will become stronger side once again after some adjustments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## innocent_devil79

EyanKhan said:


> wrora ta pake charta na rawate??
> Ase Peshawar ke we??


aw yr peshawar...........after along time got the chance to fire a few bullets and it was awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GorkhaPride

guluchulo said:


> Midget get over, dozens of bhararis are banned everyday. They still keep coming back like rats. lolololol
> 
> Apologize or i will personally slap nepali midget here, sala bc


No need to be honest mate.


----------



## EyanKhan

innocent_devil79 said:


> aw yr peshawar...........after along time got the chance to fire a few bullets and it was awesome


za maze kawa
Anyways welcome to pdf and enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

levina said:


> Baby just remember *"every day is not sunday". *


 
Tell that to *Mr.Levina* & then tell me whether he feels any better ! 

Excuses....Excuses & more Excuses !


----------



## Al-zakir

Armstrong said:


> What is your favorite food ?
> 
> A Palmist tells your future by looking at the lines on your palms !
> 
> A Butt can do the same by looking at what you eat !



Kashmiri Chai is mother of all chai in winter. It's cold outside so I am enjoying it with walnut as we speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Rahil khan said:


> hahahahahahahaha. Kamal hay yaar aap nay meri post ko yaad rakha. Hockey is my national game but cricket is my passion from now on.


BC choti choti baat yaad rakhni padti hai .... especially haar ke baad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

innocent_devil79 said:


> aw yr peshawar...........after along time got the chance to fire a few bullets and it was awesome


 
Te Pukhtoon Yee ?


----------



## guluchulo

GorkhaPride said:


> No need to be honest mate.



Abhe bc midget i said apologize right now,


----------



## Rahil khan

ranjeet said:


> BC choti choti baat yaad rakhni padti hai .... especially haar ke baad.



Chalen brother. Doesn't matter we have won or not. It was sure a nail biting thriller.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Al-zakir said:


> Kashmiri Chai is mother of all chai in winter. It's cold outside so I am enjoying it with walnut as we speak.


 
Akaleiii akaleii !  

Bhabi ko bhi banaa kar pilaaooo !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

Strigon said:


> LUCKY! are you like slow in the head???
> 
> *4* dismissals in the *poorest form (5,0,6,7)*, even commentator says "*don't mind him as a batsman*", and you cling to ratings? What good are his ratings when many Indians today and even in Pak tour de India broke their TV and Computers???
> 
> Yes, please keep those ratings as excuse for your new captain. We like seeing his sorry face leave the field humiliated.



Yes, and what about the 7 centuries he scored in a row against Australia and Sri Lanka tri-series setting a record fro most centuries in a row? Everyone goes through bad form.

Dude Kohli might be young and brash (and aggressive), but he has the talent to become the next great once-in-a-generation batsman(and is well on his way, he already has 22 international hundreds and is only 25). 

In the league of: There was Don Bradman, then there was Viv- Richards,then brian lara, then there was Sachin Tendulkar, then there is Kohli. 

I wouldnt even put Dhoni in that same league, thats how highly I rate Kohli.


----------



## innocent_devil79

EyanKhan said:


> za maze kawa
> Anyways welcome to pdf and enjoy your stay


ahaha thnkx for welcoming me...um here since 2008 and te hm peshawar k ?


----------



## Strigon

Devil Soul said:


>



 Love it!


----------



## scholseys

IceSage said:


> Steve Waugh was fairly ordinary in ODIs, he was an amazing test player. Quality players like Viv Richards, Bradman, Tendulkar, Kohli etc all have high averages, all 45+



Steve Waugh almost single handedly won australia the world cup of 1999, man is a legend. He was a game raising cunt.


----------



## GorkhaPride

guluchulo said:


> Abhe bc midget i said apologize right now,


You where speaking to a different guy you idiot.


----------



## EyanKhan

Yup  


innocent_devil79 said:


> ahaha thnkx for welcoming me...um here since 2008 and te hm peshawar k ?


----------



## Armstrong

@TaimiKhan - Phir *Taimi Bhai* bandaaa koi win ki khushiii mein Namak Mandi seh hiii Champeiiin pack karvaa keh bheejvaa deitaa haiii !


----------



## innocent_devil79

Armstrong said:


> Te Pukhtoon Yee ?


aaapCOARSE sir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IceSage

aazidane said:


> Steve Waugh almost single handedly won australia the world cup of 1999, man is a legend. He was a game raising cunt.



Yea but he wasnt consistent, or his average wouldnt be 32.


----------



## innocent_devil79

EyanKhan said:


> Yup


weather is awesome yr  was outsyd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Armstrong said:


> Tell that to *Mr.Levina* & then tell me whether he feels any better !
> 
> Excuses....Excuses & more Excuses !



Did I not congratulate you???
I did...then why do you want to rub salt on his wounds 
Now pray we dont have another India Vs Pak match in the near future or else many will see me skinning a hippo on PDF 



(Oye kidding )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

IceSage said:


> Yes, and what about the 7 centuries he scored in a row against Australia and Sri Lanka tri-series setting a record fro most centuries in a row? Everyone goes through bad form.
> 
> Dude Kohli might be young and brash (and aggressive), but he has the talent to become the next great once-in-a-generation batsman(and is well on his way, he already has 22 international hundreds and is only 25).
> 
> In the league of: There was Don Bradman, then there was Viv- Richards,then brian lara, then there was Sachin Tendulkar, then there is Kohli.
> 
> I wouldnt even put Dhoni in that same league, thats how highly I rate Kohli.



I couldn't give a damn about his adventures else where. Hell, I dont even watch Pak vs (Any team not Indian) unless its a final. And thats the point here, your kolhi has failed the "1 billion hearts, 1 wish" time and again through his great batsman skill and advertisements

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Karyana store running banya team lost ... unitl next time we meet indians can come up with some more sarrian about kholi .. funniest thing today were the statistics of %age chance of winning when kohli does sometthing .... well now we have a new statistic which is that when Kohli squats on the pitch does poty then 100% of time india wins because the other team just cant stand the sight and smell of what khohli did on the pitch and then just leave and karyana store cricket team wins


----------



## Levina

Dem!god said:


> lol you can't find a depressed 1/10 sitting over here......


?????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reviewer21

Watch this guys it's hilarious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

innocent_devil79 said:


> weather is awesome yr  was outsyd


The weather is awesome
These days Peshawar has awesome weather just a few days ago there was this cool breezy kind of chilly weather and today again


----------



## scholseys

IceSage said:


> Yea but he wasnt consistent, or his average wouldnt be 32.



who cares about his average? he was a winner and won australia crucial matches by raising his game when it mattered, where tendulker would choke, tendulker was a choker; selfish hindu who only played for his record thus the average. I


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Al-zakir

Armstrong said:


> Akaleiii akaleii !
> 
> Bhabi ko bhi banaa kar pilaaooo !



Fiqar na karo. Wo humsafar hai mera, beradar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## innocent_devil79

EyanKhan said:


> The weather is awesome
> These days Peshawar has awesome weather just a few days ago there was this cool breezy kind of chilly weather and today again


aw kana yaar...bs mara seekh kabab and rabab plus da Anatomy kitaab hahahahaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> We have been witnessing his greatness for some time now. Thanks to him, there may be a contributing factor in India's defeat and his provocation our victory.
> 
> *Today's Match: (5 runs)
> 
> 14.14 (IST): *Oh dear! Indian fans look away as *Virat Kohli (5) has gifted his wicket*! Kohli tries to guide a ball down to the third man fence but an edge carried straight to Umar Akmal. India 56/2 in 9.1 overs.
> 
> *Pak tour of India: 1st ODI: (Duck out)*
> 
> *5.4* 87.6 mph, *off stump now!* It's the big wicket. Fuller length, comes in after pitching on off, Kohli comes forward and like the previous delivery, doesn't cover the line of the ball well. He wasn't really sure of which way the ball was going to go, it comes back and hits the top of off. That's a big big wicket *19/3
> Results | Global | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> Pak tour of India: 2nd ODI (6 runs)
> *
> 11.6 89.1 mph, and again in the midst of a superb spell, Junaid strikes with an ordinary ball, it was heading down the leg side, Kohli could have let it go, instead he tickles it down the leg side, Kamran Akmal - the source of so many cricket jokes over the past few years - pulls off a stunner, diving to his left to pluck that one, started moving early to anticipate that one, the dangerous Kohli is gone 55/2
> 
> 2nd ODI: India v Pakistan at Kolkata, Jan 3, 2013 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
> *Pak tour o India : 3rd ODI (7 runs)
> *
> 9.3 87.4 mph, caught at second slip! the procession continues. Length ball, pitches on middle and goes across Kohli, who closes the face of the bat without either going forward or back, the ball takes an outside edge and flies low down to Younis at second-slip who completes a comfortable catch. India in deep mess again 37/3
> 
> 3rd ODI: India v Pakistan at Delhi, Jan 6, 2013 | Cricket Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> 
> Video to digest it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah this guy is a true legend , PLEASE keep him in team so we can score a wicket easier...



G and check what he did to your team in last Asia cup.


----------



## liall

So I didnt know India played Pakistan until my Pakistani room mate just came up and seemed so happy. He was watching replay and i was like who watches cricket replay and he said Pakistan vs India last night we won. He looked so happy hahaha. I mean its boring cricket and he watching replay amazed me so much

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

levina said:


> ?????


hahaha,...
nothing.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

Strigon said:


> I couldn't give a damn about his adventures else where.



So you dont know about cricket as per your own admission, and you were making lofty claims about Kohli. And I dont see what the point of all these videos are, you surely dont need a reminder of the 183?


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> G and check what he did to your team in last Asia cup.



If the past comforts you for today's pain, so be it.


----------



## Armstrong

innocent_devil79 said:


> aw kana yaar...bs mara seekh kabab and rabab plus da Anatomy kitaab hahahahaa


 
Sadeiii beghair Seekh Kebab khaaan da program ehhh ?  

And don't talk to @EyanKhan - Hes actually a Pashto speaking Tajik from Afghanistan !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Classic

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Strigon

IceSage said:


> So you dont know about cricket as per your own admission, and you were making lofty claims about Kohli. And I dont see what the point of all these videos are, you surely dont need a reminder of the 183?




More like, I am just not interested in anything except Pak Vs India. Thats the only cricket for me, not very hard to comprehend.


----------



## Jango

Afridi nay to Kohli ko rul dia aaj!

Watched only the last 10 overs, but oh boy was it worth it!


----------



## IceSage

aazidane said:


> who cares about his average? he was a winner and won australia crucial matches by raising his game when it mattered, where tendulker would choke, tendulker was a choker; selfish hindu who only played for his record thus the average. I



Tendulkar won us many matches too. Not his fault all the other batsmen didnt know to bat. He cant score 250 himself every game. 

And he was still better than talentless muslims we see in cricket to this day.


----------



## EyanKhan

Armstrong said:


> Sadeiii beghair Seekh Kebab khaaan da program ehhh ?
> 
> And don't talk to @EyanKhan - Hes actually a Pashto speaking Tajik from Afghanistan !


Lol Says the Albino Punjabi posing as a Kashmiri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

CONGRTZZ TEAM GREEN .. ..
FLAT TRACK BULLIES .... LOST AGAIN  ""GHAR K SHER .. .. .. BAHIR PHIR DHER"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

PARAS said:


> Pakistan team is so accustomed to losing that even one win gives them frenzied exhilaration



Just Read that link you troll ........ *Tigers at home, lambs abroad – Is it just Team India?*

Tigers at home, lambs abroad – Is it just Team India? - Yahoo News India

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Victory said:


> View attachment 19426


yuck that is some greasy hair style


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

Strigon said:


> More like, I am just not interested in anything except Pak Vs India. Thats the only cricket for me, not very hard to comprehend.



Well thats a rather sad obsession, dont you think? I have more of a life. To me Cricket is about winning World Cups, like the one in 2011, and the upcoming one in 2015


----------



## Armstrong

@Pukhtoon - Wrrora kuch tou bol !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

@Armstrong butt sahib match dekha aapne.. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

Ok now we need to win T20 World cup and show the world we are the true T20 specialist team :d

Who is going to win PAK VS Bangladesh match ? Will India support us this time ? after all we are neighbors


----------



## IceSage

Devil Soul said:


>



You Pakistanis should make your own movies to quote

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

All pakistanis so happy damn


----------



## Rahil khan

Just a question in my mind.... Where the hell is Yuraj Singh.??? Selector who is responsible for dropping him should be dropped dead. How can you ignore a player like that ????????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DarkPrince said:


> @Armstrong butt sahib match dekha aapne.. ?


 
Jee janaab !  

But quite a few Bengalis were supporting India !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

IceSage said:


> Well thats a rather sad obsession, dont you think? I have more of a life. To me Cricket is about winning World Cups, like the one in 2011, and the upcoming one in 2015



Grapes are sour it seems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

liall said:


> All pakistanis so happy damn


----------



## liall

Rahil khan said:


> Just a question in my mind.... Where the hell is Yuraj Singh.??? Selector who is responsible for dropping him should be dropped dead. How can you ignore a player like that ????????



last time I was following cricket he had some cancer treatment going on in US


----------



## PWFI

IceSage said:


> Still inferior to Kohli. I wonder why you Pakistanis are so weak that you cant hit the ball. Thoda muscle badao, gym-shym join karo. Learn from strong Indians how to hit a ball


Indian talking about "weakness" and "muscles"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

Armstrong said:


> Jee janaab !
> 
> But quite a few Bengalis were supporting India !




me too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## innocent_devil79

Armstrong said:


> Sadeiii beghair Seekh Kebab khaaan da program ehhh ?
> 
> And don't talk to @EyanKhan - Hes actually a Pashto speaking Tajik from Afghanistan !


well if you can make it here... you will love it bro..awesome rabab tunes perfectly matching the weather.. the smell of seekh kabab...um already starving COMe on guys....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

IceSage said:


> You Pakistanis should make your own movies to quote

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liall

Talon said:


>



I dont follow cricket any more so the burn doesnt apply to me


----------



## HttpError

IceSage said:


> You Pakistanis should make your own movies to quote



Man why are you getting so upset ? It's just a game I know some members here got over excited and said things they shouldnt really have. We should enjoy it to the extent where it does not hurt others feeling.


----------



## IceSage

liall said:


> All pakistanis so happy damn



Some Pakistanis take their India obsession to a whole new level. Its like they would have no identity and sense of existence without us. See example below 


*Zaid Hamid*
Pakistan Defeating and humiliating India in Dhaka !! The revenge for 1971 has just begun ! East Pakistan has NOT been forgotten !


----------



## GorkhaPride

PWFI said:


> Indian talking about "weakness" and "muscles"


Yes, superior Pakistanis strongest people in the world.


----------



## Skies

PK gave me a lot of tense today, I did not even watch the last over for being upset and was walking in the street alone. But now happy that I had not have to see the face of Khiliiii with load of arrogance!

Thanks PK team for releasing my tension.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> If the past comforts you for today's pain, so be it.



It's you who were talking about his past ?? Read your own post which I quoted. But let it go reasonablity is not Pakistani forte.


----------



## Nova2

Rahil khan said:


> View attachment 19414


Tujhe har ek baat yaad dilane jaroori hai harane ke baad  
congrats we did give a run for your money but afridi stole the show 
and all thanks to afridi kholi will be on fire in the next match


----------



## Strigon

IceSage said:


> Well thats a rather sad obsession, dont you think? I have more of a life. To me Cricket is about winning World Cups, like the one in 2011, and the upcoming one in 2015



I can tell you have a LOT of life spending every minute here fetching me information I wouldn't care for to prove a person great, the same person who got dismissed as 5,0,6,7 runs in 4 matches that I watched and is now your captain.

If you go back to the first page until somewhere when all hell broke lose, Indians like you were also saying ... "like wining this match".

Buddy, I am sure you are happy with Kohli's performance and so am I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

PWFI said:


> Indian talking about "weakness" and "muscles"


THATZ WHAT WE CALL " billi k khwaab ma chichray""

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rahil khan

liall said:


> last time I was following cricket he had some cancer treatment going on in US


Ooo yar he was back in a team again. Can't you remember his blazing 50 in T20 against Pakistan in 2013 in Ahmadabad ???


----------



## HRK

IceSage said:


> You Pakistanis should make your own movies to quote



you guys are good only in one thing & we appreciate it ....... now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

waise aab 1.3 billion log jo depression ka shikar hain unka kya hoga


----------



## PWFI

GorkhaPride said:


> Yes, superior Pakistanis strongest people in the world.


AT least 1000 time better then vegetarians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Who is this French-Pakistani @PWFI who 'thanks' my post ?  

Viva la France, Viva la Pakistan, brother !


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> It's you who were talking about his past ?? Read your own post which I quoted. But let it go reasonablity is not Pakistani forte.



Thinking like that, this match is also past now. Are you still hurt about it? or about kholi, maybe thank him for the brilliant performance.


----------



## Rahil khan

Nova2 said:


> Tujhe har ek baat yaad dilane jaroori hai harane ke baad
> congrats we did give a run for your money but afridi stole the show
> and all thanks to afridi kholi will be on fire in the next match



Na yaad dila beta, jitna yaad dilaay ga, utna he sharminda ho ga khud. And for the sake of small adjustment....Afridi will definitely be on fire, but Kohli will be in the line of fire once they will reach their home after packing their bags....


----------



## PWFI

HRK said:


> you guys are good only in one thing & we appreciate it ....... now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

innocent_devil79 said:


> well if you can make it here... you will love it bro..awesome rabab tunes perfectly matching the weather.. the smell of seekh kabab...um already starving COMe on guys....


 
I've visited the Namak Mandi twice now - No one cooks better mutton anywhere in Pakistan than the people at Namak Mandi !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GorkhaPride

PWFI said:


> AT least 1000 time better then vegetarians


Yes, we are all vegetarians. No one eats meat in India.


----------



## PWFI

Armstrong said:


> Who is this French-Pakistani @PWFI who 'thanks' my post ?
> 
> Viva la France, Viva la Pakistan, brother !


littel correction Butt sahib, "Vive" La France et Vive "Le" Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceSage

PWFI said:


> AT least 1000 time better then vegetarians



Pakistanis strong? OK ill let you live in that bubble

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

DarkPrince said:


> me too


 
Salaaa Bhai keh bajaiii Dushman ko support karega ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Armstrong said:


> Who is this French-Pakistani @PWFI who 'thanks' my post ?
> 
> Viva la France, Viva la Pakistan, brother !


Yaar @Armstrong tumhary social life bhi hai ya nahi?? Sara din PDF pe virtual dost banate ho!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

PWFI said:


> littel correction Butt sahib, "Vive" La France et Vive "Le" Pakistan


 
Excuse my French - I don't know any !  

I once took an introductory class of French but I felt my tongue & my jaw couldn't cope up with it so I dropped it !


----------



## EyanKhan

Armstrong said:


> Salaaa Bhai keh bajaiii Dushman ko support karega ?


No worries @Skies is with us 
And @BDforever was secretly supporting us as well

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PWFI

Armstrong said:


> Excuse my French - I don't know any !
> 
> I once took an introductory class of French but* I felt my tongue & my jaw couldn't cope up with it *so I dropped it !



 I bet you still have a better french accent than our desi punjabi here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pukhtoon

Armstrong said:


> @Pukhtoon - Wrrora kuch tou bol !


Tu Suno

Match laptop pe dekh raha tha volume off kion keh net slow tu atak atak kar chal raha tha .. saat main GF se phone par batein keh itne main GF keh dad ki aik ooonchi awaz ayee SIXXXXXXXX abhi GF se pochne he wala tha keh pir awaz ayeeee SIXXXXXXXX lol lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> Thinking like that, this match is also past now. Are you still hurt about it? or about kholi, maybe thank him for the brilliant performance.


 
Ofcourse , Not for today's performance but obviously for tournament's performance.


----------



## PWFI

Devil Soul said:


>


MOuahahahaha yaar bass ker ab jaan lo gei becharon ki

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

A.Rafay said:


> Yaar @Armstrong tumhary social life bhi hai ya nahi?? Sara din PDF pe virtual dost banate ho!!!


 
Koi Social Life nahin haiii !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## innocent_devil79

Armstrong said:


> I've visited the Namak Mandi twice now - No one cooks better mutton anywhere in Pakistan than the people at Namak Mandi !


only namak mandi..bro trust me you havent tasted the best of peshawar yet.....next time you are here lemme know then...
and btw um visiting pdf after almost 2 years... so dont really know whoz what and whozz whome...so you were telling me not to talk to that EVAN guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Rahil khan said:


> Na yaad dila beta, jitna yaad dilaay ga, utna he sharminda ho ga khud. And for the sake of small adjustment....Afridi will definitely be on fire, but Kohli will be in the line of fire once they will reach their home after packing their bags....


Well yeah thats for sure it was test for him and he had probably failed in it.now those out there who blamed MSD will pleade him to come back,but c'mon jus like afridi kohli is unpredictable as well for the next match.time vl tell who would clim the ladder and who would come back to square one


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> Ofcourse , Not for today's performance but obviously for tournament's performance.



Well as long as he stays the way he has been with Pakistan then Godspeed to his captain-ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Meanwhile in Indian occupied Kashmir. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=305627749586406







> Kashmiris celebrating pakistans win at K.P.Road Islamabad(Anantnag) in Indian administered kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Al-zakir

Armstrong said:


> Jee janaab !
> 
> But quite a few Bengalis were supporting India !



West Bengal closed to us, we have a lot of Hindus, got some Awami dhoti Bongali and now a days, a lot of Bharti working in Bd thanks to Indian slave la-hasina-as badsurat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

innocent_devil79 said:


> only namak mandi..bro trust me you havent tasted the best of peshawar yet.....next time you are here lemme know then...
> and btw um visiting pdf after almost 2 years... so dont really know whoz what and whozz whome...so you were telling me not to talk to that EVAN guy


 
Oh nahin yaaar I was just kidding @EyanKhan is my little Bro !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## fallstuff

Ppl where can I catch a replay ?


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> Well as long as he stays the way he has been with Pakistan then Godspeed to his captain-ship



You can only wish for that, good for you that you did.


----------



## A.Rafay

Armstrong said:


> Koi Social Life nahin haiii !


Kyun yaar!! Koi dost nahi hai real life me???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

phewwwwwwwwww peshawar is still hearing heavy firing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

PWFI said:


> MOuahahahaha yaar bass ker ab jaan lo gei becharon ki


.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## liall

Talon said:


>



funny but retarded lol


----------



## liall

Spring Onion said:


> phewwwwwwwwww peshawar is still hearing heavy firing



Taliban?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

A.Rafay said:


> Kyun yaar!! Koi dost nahi hai real life me???


Tum ho naaa...kashboo laga kay  hana @Armstrong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

A.Rafay said:


> Kyun yaar!! Koi dost nahi hai real life me???


 
Koi ziyadaa close nahin hain because most of them left Pakistan for studies either after the A'Levels or during College/University !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

By looking afridi today i thought we indians threw our experiance players unessory gautAm and sehwag and some more cricket left in them kohli also not used zaheer khan today if he was there result might been different @janja weed @jarves @Roybot @ranjeet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Devil Soul said:


> .



Hahaha. That was epic....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Anybody ---- link of today's highlights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rahil khan

[/quote]: 5340387, member: 154163"]Well yeah thats for sure it was test for him and he had probably failed in it.now those out there who blamed MSD will pleade him to come back,but c'mon jus like afridi kohli is unpredictable as well for the next match.time vl tell who would clim the ladder and who would come back to square one [/quote]

Yeah time will tell. Can't wait for such moment in near future as well....!!!


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> You can only wish for that, good for you that you did.



Its been good for at-least the 4 matches I had time and interest to watch for 
Anyways, I am sleepy now. Keep telling yourself "kholi is great, he lead us to victory against Pakistan many times". The match that is always the most entertaining and is the genuine cricket.


----------



## HRK

SHAMK9 said:


>


----------



## Victory

Areesh said:


> Meanwhile in Indian occupied Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=305627749586406



wow some 4 guys screaming boom boom afridi


----------



## Dubious

liall said:


> funny but retarded lol


I didnt even make it  was on my fb wall

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

IceSage said:


> Well thats a rather sad obsession, dont you think? I have more of a life. To me Cricket is about winning World Cups, like the one in 2011, and the upcoming one in 2015


 
indian team is a marked team , specially now that BCCI is doing stunts within ICC , its now clear that your world cup victory was a carefully manufactured win at home on flat dead pitches


----------



## Sugarcane

Anybody ---- link of today's highlights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## liall

btw Afridi still around? I thought he retired


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> By looking afridi today i thought we indians threw our experiance players unessory gautAm and sehwag and some more cricket left in them kohli also not used zaheer khan today if he was there result might been different


We are looking for future players ... no doubt these experienced guys could have come handy .... I wish we has Rasool instead of Ashwin. We managed to bring the game to the last over this in itself is a great achievement.


----------



## Areesh

Victory said:


> wow some 4 guys screaming boom boom afridi



Choro yaar. 4 bandai hoon ya 4000. Tumhain kaun si ghairat aur sharam aani thi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> Its been good for at-least the 4 matches I had time and interest to watch for
> Anyways, I am sleepy now. Keep telling yourself "kholi is great, he lead us to victory against Pakistan many times". The match that is always the most entertaining and is the genuine cricket.



Now go and check his average against your team to draw solace that he won't haunt you in any future match.


----------



## liall

Areesh said:


> Choro yaar. 4 bandai hoon ya 4000. Tumhain kaun si ghairat aur sharam aani thi.



sharaam? kis baat ki? :O


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

IceSage said:


> Aise baat kar raha hai jaise khud to hrithik roshan dikhta hai.
> 
> Dont worry you Pakistanis have experience in history of getting f-cked by anyone and everyone. First you were f-cked into Islam by Arabs and Central Asian, and now it looks like the process of getting f-cked back to Hindus has started by Indians.


ni ji ma ALLAH k shukar say ghas phus khanay walon say ziyada haseen hu ... rofl i know ur azz is on  ....
let me quote my arbi friend .."" AFRICAN ARE BLACK BUT NOT UGLY .. Indians are ugly ""


----------



## A.Rafay

Armstrong said:


> Koi ziyadaa close nahin hain because most of them left Pakistan for studies either after the A'Levels or during College/University !


Thats sad yaar mere bhi kuch dost chale gaye after studies diff diff unis me.. koi abroad.. lekin kuch hain jo mere sath atke hui haain lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Kya yaar...Afridi ne phir se KLPD kar diya!

Ab uska atleast 5 saal aur khelna pakka ho gaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timetravel

The Indian selectors are the biggest fools on earth.

Yuvraj singh is alone equal to 5 batsmen in the Indian team. How can the foolish selectors keep him out of the team.


----------



## Areesh

liall said:


> sharaam? kis baat ki? :O



In celebrations ki.


----------



## Hyde

Congrats Pakistan and Pakistanis for winning this match

It should have been easy win when we were in good position ar 200 but made it hard as always... Afridi deserves the credit for the final and most useful push

Pakistan Zindabaad!!!


----------



## Dem!god




----------



## A.Rafay

Talon said:


> Tum ho naaa...kashboo laga kay  hana @Armstrong


Lekin me real dost to nahi hoona virtual hun lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## innocent_devil79

liall said:


> Taliban?


naaahhh...no talibooniess

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

liall said:


> Taliban?



Butthurt?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EAK



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## liall

Areesh said:


> In celebrations ki.



my 26 year old cousin she supports Pakistan. she would sup pakistan even over India. So I dont see the big deal. some people just have a favorite team It is just a game get over it


----------



## Spring Onion

liall said:


> Taliban?




no proud pathans  Pakistan jeeta ha akhir bharat k khilaf.

loads and loads of firing hehehehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> Now go and check his average against your team to draw solace that he won't haunt you in any future match.



Yeah because his avg. (*5,0,6,7*) helped a lot in winning you matches against us.


----------



## liall

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Butthurt?



yea man its a big rash on me butt. might need to see a doctor


----------



## PARAS

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> ni ji ma ALLAH k shukar say ghas phus khanay walon say ziyada haseen hu ... rofl i know ur azz is on  ....
> let me quote my arbi friend .."" AFRICAN ARE BLACK BUT NOT UGLY .. Indians are ugly ""


Lol pakistani talking about looks . BTW , In arab countries , pakistanis are also called Indians(hindi)


----------



## liall

Spring Onion said:


> no proud pathans  Pakistan jeeta ha akhir bharat k khilaf.
> 
> loads and loads of firing hehehehe



In India people use fire crackers. Cultural difference eh


----------



## HRK

Areesh said:


> Meanwhile in Indian occupied Kashmir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=305627749586406



Indian Cricketing fans before match ...... 





Indian Cricketing fans after match 




wo wo Wo wo wo ......

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khan_patriot

liall said:


> Taliban?


Celebratory gunfire....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## innocent_devil79

liall said:


> Taliban?


naaah no taaliboonies


----------



## EAK



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

PARAS said:


> Lol pakistani talking about looks . BTW , In arab countries , pakistanis are also called Indians(hindi)


typical indian lookzz alike shakher dhawan .. lmto ....
bitter truth .. face it .. .. PAKISTANI CAN TALK ABOUT LOOKS .. the funny thing is indian talking about looks and beauty rofl.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## innocent_devil79

Khan_patriot said:


> Celebratory gunfire....


Ak74 the best of all and iski firing ki awaazzzz ufff man i just love it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

PARAS said:


> Lol pakistani talking about looks . BTW , In arab countries , pakistanis are also called Indians(hindi)


Just look at this prime example of Indian ''Aryan'' beauty, he was at the match today and was so excited as if he was shitting gold bricks but Shahid Khan Afridi shut his mouth up.....
Seriously someone get this guy a dental plan....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Marshmallow said:


> hahaha hahaha BURN LOSERS INDIAN TEAMMMM
> WE WON WE WON
> 
> @Ayush @levina @arp2041
> 
> LUVE U AFRIDI



Oye Badhaiya ji Badhaiya.......

maine apse kaha tha na....jo bhi team India sey harti hai woh asal me IPL me khelna chahti hai.....

Lekin jab Pak ke players ko IPL khelne hi nhi diya ja rha so they gave there 100% to win

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

liall said:


> yea man its a big rash on me butt. might need to see a doctor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

innocent_devil79 said:


> Ak74 the best of all and iski firing ki awaazzzz ufff man i just love it


Ao kana der khwand kai....


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

innocent_devil79 said:


> Ak74 the best of all and iski firing ki awaazzzz ufff man i just love it


shotgun bhi awesome hoti ha sab ko chup kara daiti ..


----------



## A.Rafay

innocent_devil79 said:


> Ak74 the best of all and iski firing ki awaazzzz ufff man i just love it


Pakistanis love gun firing and its sound  on every celebration guns are must..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khan_patriot said:


> Just look at this prime example of Indian ''Aryan'' beauty, he was at the match today and was so excited as if he was shitting gold bricks but Shahid Khan Afridi shut his mouth up.....
> Seriously someone get this guy a dental plan....
> View attachment 19434



  true... this prick was jumping alot... lol ... would have loved to see him now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> Yeah because his avg. (*5,0,6,7*) helped a lot in winning you matches against us.




I said you to check his average against your team . Is that really so difficult to comprehend by Pakistani standards ??!


----------



## A.Rafay

Khan_patriot said:


> Just look at this prime example of Indian ''Aryan'' beauty, he was at the match today and was so excited as if he was shitting gold bricks but Shahid Khan Afridi shut his mouth up.....
> Seriously someone get this guy a dental plan....
> View attachment 19434


 I saw him and I was like wtf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

arp2041 said:


> Oye Badhaiya ji Badhaiya.......
> 
> maine apse kaha tha na....jo bhi team India sey harti hai woh asal me IPL me khelna chahti hai.....
> 
> Lekin jab Pak ke players ko IPL khelne hi nhi diya ja rha so they gave there 100% to win

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> typical indian lookzz alike shakher dhawan .. lmto ....
> bitter truth .. face it .. .. PAKISTANI CAN TALK ABOUT LOOKS .. the funny thing is indian talking about looks and beauty rofl.



Shikhar Dhawan still looks better than 99% pakeez  . A mere image of a pakistani makes me puke all over my desk . 
What if you look ugly , don't kill yourself over it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

ranjeet said:


> We are looking for future players ... no doubt these experienced guys could have come handy .... I wish we has Rasool instead of Ashwin. We managed to bring the game to the last over this in itself is a great achievement.


But experiance matters yaar there was no one senior in the dressing room like sachin any more we do need yuvraj dhoni sehwag two play their part as team need their experiance too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> I said you to check his average against your team . Is that really so difficult to comprehend by Pakistani standards ??!




tha..n..k.......yo...u.... Kh..ol..i...for...ur......bril..lliaannnt........aver..age..lett..ing...us.......win...teh...match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> true... this prick was jumping alot... lol ... would have loved to see him now..


Yeah he was so happy jese bap ki shadi ho rahe ho....
When I saw him jumping and screaming the way he was I wanted to punch the few good teeth he had down his throat as well.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

NKVD said:


> But experiance matters yaar there was no one senior in the dressing room like sachin any more we do need yuvraj dhoni sehwag two play their part as team need their experiance too


Nah it's arite man .. we in a building stage ... its going to take some time. Moreover we need to change our coach. He is not able to prop up players like Gary did.


----------



## SHAMK9

PARAS said:


> Shikhar Dhawan still looks better than 99% pakeez  . A mere image of a pakistani makes me puke all over my desk .
> What if you look ugly , don't kill yourself over it .


Checking men out

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

A.Rafay said:


> I saw him and I was like wtf


Yeah and to top it off he was jumping jese us ke bap ka walima ho rha ho....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> tha..n..k.......yo...u.... Kh..ol..i...for...ur......bril..lliaannnt........aver..age..lett..ing...us.......win...teh...match



Why only Kohli . There are host of other players who deserve your thanks better.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Khan_patriot said:


> Yeah he was so happy jese bap ki shadi ho rahe ho....
> When I saw him jumping and screaming the way he was I wanted to punch the few good teeth he had down his throat as well.....



me too... sawed off 12 bore/dunali...aka "carbine" say salay dawoos ka shakar uranay ka dil kar raha tha..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PurpleButcher

replay links anyone?


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> Why only Kohli . There are host of other players who deserve your thanks better.




Yer very boring bud, not worth any more replies. 

Only remember one thing, "1 Billion hearts, 1 wish".

Kholi : Not today...

Over and out

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

this guy was jumping alot as well check his expression out now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NKVD

Yeah he is moron i think india should need somthing like stev


----------



## Khan_patriot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> me too... sawed off 12 bore/dunali...aka "carbine" say salay dawoos ka shakar uranay ka dil kar raha tha..


Seriously you made me laugh so hard....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

PARAS said:


> Shikhar Dhawan still looks better than 99% pakeez  . A mere image of a pakistani makes me puke all over my desk .
> What if you look ugly , don't kill yourself over it .


ugly and an indian .. is actually two different words with same meaning .. 
and indeed typical indian look alike shaiker dhawan  .. most handsome man in india rofl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NKVD

Owais said:


> Correction&#33; :SNIPER:
> PAF has 32 F16s in operation...
> as far as grounding of F16s r concern,thatz another thing n have no link with accidents.


yeah he is moron india need somthing like steve waugh or other


----------



## Khan_patriot

EyanKhan said:


> this guy was jumping alot as well check his expression out now



look like his gf ran away with some Pakistani in this pic....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyanKhan

and let's not forget Gulli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Victory

EyanKhan said:


> this guy was jumping alot as well check his expression out now



at least he was there to cheer his team, btw i didnt see that budhaa chacha........


----------



## cyphercide

I see Pakistanis acting like douchebags...

We lost, huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guluchulo

Khan_patriot said:


> Just look at this prime example of Indian ''Aryan'' beauty, he was at the match today and was so excited as if he was shitting gold bricks but Shahid Khan Afridi shut his mouth up.....
> Seriously someone get this guy a dental plan....
> View attachment 19434



Aryan indian hananahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Afridi 
That damn Khyber Agency should have been annexed to India by a Para drop

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Strigon said:


> Yer very boring bud, not worth any more replies.
> 
> Only remember one thing, "1 Billion hearts, 1 wish".
> 
> Kholi : Not today...
> 
> Over and out




Did I started quoting you or was it you ?? 

I can fathom your uneasiness with Kohli.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cyphercide said:


> I see Pakistanis acting like douchebags...
> 
> We lost, huh?



So you came in to bitch abt shit n show us how much your *** hurts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Victory said:


> at least he was there to cheer his team, btw i didnt see that budhaa chacha........


dunno maybe did not come 
It is indeed great that he came to cheer his team
ps just ahving fun nothing serious

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## guluchulo

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> ugly and an indian .. is actually two different words with same meaning ..
> and indeed typical indian look alike shaiker dhawan  .. most handsome man in india rofl



every Indian player is from ''Aryan'' lol stock upper caste but they still look like this. Imagine rest of 90% indians. And Dhawan is punjabi khatri anyway, the best looking Indian have ancestry in Pakistan hahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

liall said:


> In India people use fire crackers. Cultural difference eh



 pussycats use firecrackers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Victory said:


> at least he was there to cheer his team, btw i didnt see that budhaa chacha........


dnt worry ... harrr Bangladeshi PAK team ko support kar raha tha .. ni mantay to highlights ma ghor say daikh laina ..


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SarthakGanguly said:


> Afridi
> That damn Khyber Agency should have been annexed to India by a Para drop



And who would have saved your paratroopers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Khan_patriot said:


> Ao kana der khwand kai....



yo do dree dazay kho ma hum okray

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Spring Onion said:


> pussycats use firecrackers


They also go to space. See my avatar  
Good night deviji

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khan_patriot

Spring Onion said:


> yo do dree dazay kho ma hum okray


Shaba alaka da ye moka da....


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

guluchulo said:


> every Indian player is from ''Aryan'' lol stock upper caste but they still look like this. Imagine rest of 90% indians. And Dhawan is punjabi khatri anyway, the best looking Indian have ancestry in Pakistan hahahahaha


lolz thats y i said typical indian look alike shaikher dhawan or more ugly


----------



## PARAS

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> ugly and an indian .. is actually two different words with same meaning ..
> and indeed typical indian look alike shaiker dhawan  .. most handsome man in india rofl


awful , repulsive and pakistani are synonymous to each other...

a typical pakistani looks like a baboon's arse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So you came in to bitch abt shit n show us how much your *** hurts?


Nope.. There is nothing wrong with my butt . 

Cricket is as fake as wrestling. I was merely trying to ascertain who won by the "tough talk."


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER




----------



## guluchulo

By the way thanks east Pakistan for your support


----------



## Spring Onion

Khan_patriot said:


> Shaba alaka da ye moka da....



lala za jinaye yama

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

PARAS said:


> awful , repulsive and pakistani are synonymous to each other...
> 
> a typical pakistani looks like a baboon's arse


in india 1.3 billion azz is on 
while in PAKISTAN .... party all night .. party all night ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GorkhaPride

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> lolz thats y i said typical indian look alike shaikher dhawan or more ugly


Yeah, because Pakistanis are the most beautiful people in the world.


----------



## SHAMK9

Lmao! PCB's facebook fanpage is full of Bengalis talkin sh*t about Indians

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

cyphercide said:


> Nope.. There is nothing wrong with my butt .
> 
> Cricket is as fake as wrestling. I was merely trying to ascertain who won by the "tough talk."



You are a genius..


----------



## ranjeet

guluchulo said:


> every Indian player is from ''Aryan'' lol stock upper caste but they still look like this. Imagine rest of 90% indians. And Dhawan is punjabi khatri anyway, the best looking Indian have ancestry in Pakistan hahahahaha


Lol aww man didn't knew you were so butt hurt that just a win would give you such a hard on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

GorkhaPride said:


> Yeah, because Pakistanis are the most beautiful people in the world.


Thanks for the compliment  back to being butthurt


----------



## guluchulo

GorkhaPride said:


> Yeah, because Pakistanis are the most beautiful people in the world.



Nepali midget aryans are the best.


----------



## cyphercide

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> You are a genius..




Thanks. I don't really care about your certifications, though.


----------



## GorkhaPride

guluchulo said:


> Nepali midget aryans are the best.


When did I claim that? A Nepalese would kick your *** though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Khan_patriot said:


> Yeah and to top it off he was jumping jese us ke bap ka walima ho rha ho....


Haha


----------



## Khan_patriot

Spring Onion said:


> lala za jinaye yama



Kha...!!!
Ma ve ka alak ye khoro, ta sanga daze wakre, I am impressed....


----------



## ranjeet

GorkhaPride said:


> When did I claim that? A Nepalese would kick your *** though.


Forget it man ... there is no need to say much to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Mubarkhaaaan mubarkhaaaaaaaan.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

GorkhaPride said:


> When did I claim that? A Nepalese would kick your *** though.


----------



## PARAS

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> in india 1.3 billion azz is on
> while in PAKISTAN .... party all night .. party all night ..



Lol at party all night. Beta homework kar le warna kal school mein chhittar padegi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

HALA MADRID .. .. HALA PAKISTAN


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SHAMK9 said:


> Lmao! PCB's facebook fanpage is full of Bengalis talkin sh*t about Indians



lolololololololool:

Bangalis,Kashmir brothers from IOK.. Lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

GorkhaPride said:


> When did I claim that? A Nepalese would kick your *** though.



I think for that you may need to use a ladder, because Nepalis are like dwarfs  just like from smurf movie


----------



## Khan_patriot

PARAS said:


> awful , repulsive and pakistani are synonymous to each other...
> 
> a typical pakistani looks like a baboon's arse



So you mean to say that your country as ***** in the rear by baboon arsed Pakistanis....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GorkhaPride

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> in india 1.3 billion azz is on
> while in PAKISTAN .... party all night .. party all night ..


Sounds like a rubbish party without no alcohol, enjoy you party with coca cola.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GorkhaPride said:


> Yeah, because Pakistanis are the most beautiful people in the world.



are you the same jayanta guy from assam or somewhere?


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

PARAS said:


> Lol at party all night. Beta homework kar le warna kal school mein chhittar padegi


HOMEWORK to team india ko kar k ana chaiye tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GorkhaPride

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> are you the same jayanta guy from assam or somewhere?


Na, I'm Nepali.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GorkhaPride said:


> Sounds like a rubbish party without no alcohol, enjoy you party with coca cola.



Go smoke your shitty weed man... 

Does nepal even play cricket? wonder why your *** is on fire.


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

GorkhaPride said:


> Yeah, because Pakistanis are the most beautiful people in the world.


atleast not the " most ugly nation on palnet earth" .....
ooooooooOOOOOOOOO


----------



## liall

Spring Onion said:


> pussycats use firecrackers



omg i though of such a dirty nasty reply but since pakistani forum i will just ugh


----------



## Devil Soul

*khushiiiiiiiiiii ki lamhat pak vs india at prime hostel...*




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678794555492534

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## guluchulo

PARAS said:


> Lol buffallos in India look fairer than pakistanis



Yep, we all saw aryans on stadium supporting Bharat. Seriously i though Pakistanis are pretty dark/brown, but they seem fair when sitting beside Bharati  one can imagine if indians aryans look like this then how does tribals look in India? Hahah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

GorkhaPride said:


> Weed? Lol, we prefer football.


tough strong nepalis cannot be part an international football team?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

HttpError said:


> Good but that does not make you fairer right ? you still need to use to skin whitening creams all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is from Chennai and doing lungi dance lol



No hes a nordic indian... 

Lol... we can be so racist ... but oh let it go man... let him enjoy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

HttpError said:


> Good but that does not make you fairer right ? you still need to use to skin whitening creams all the time
> 
> 
> 
> I think he is from Chennai and doing lungi dance lol



Skin whitening market is much bigger in pakistan than India .

Look at my avatar and you will know where I am from . And chennai dudes look angels compared to typical pakistanis
Take your daily dose of hindi movies and go to sleep Indian obsessed pakee


----------



## Sugarcane

?????? ????? ???? ?? ????? | Tune.pk


----------



## Strigon

SwAggeR said:


> Did I started quoting you or was it you ??
> 
> I can fathom your uneasiness with Kohli.



Uneasiness? On the contrary I am very comfortable. I'd like to see him in every match we go against India.

I think you are worthless to respond to not because you can quote back to back but that you keep repeating the very same BS to no end.

-------
Here, an analogy for your sob story;

I am a customer (Pakistani Team) came to your store to buy a LCD TV (Try/ Play against Kholi)....

Tried it once, failed (5 runs)
twice, failed (0)
thrice, failed (6 runs)
4rth time, failed (7 runs)..

I come back to you after every failure and say this doesn't work but you keep telling me it works for a lot of other people and have great reviews, you should compare it to the TV you had!
------


If this example doesn't solve it for you, nothing will. Also I am exhausted with all the celebrations. And I am also suspicious, judging from your constant drama, you are 10 year old, mentally if not physically out to settle scores like some jealous kid.

So TA TA!


----------



## TOPGUN

Both teams played hard and well, however their can only be one winner and in the end the best team wins that was Pakistan end of story ..... lolz may GOD bless PAKISTAN .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Victory

Devil Soul said:


> *khushiiiiiiiiiii ki lamhat pak vs india at prime hostel...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=678794555492534


cant get more retarded than that, even Indians dont react that much on a win against pakistan


----------



## GorkhaPride

SHAMK9 said:


> tough strong nepalis cannot be part an international football team?


We are ranked above Pakistan!


----------



## guluchulo

PARAS said:


> Skin whitening market is much bigger in pakistan than India .
> 
> Look at my avatar and you will know where I am from . And chennai dudes look angels compared to typical pakistanis



You are defenatly not from Pak, and i saw couple of aryan sikhs in crowd. They just looked like churas in Pakistan. Lol


----------



## PARAS

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No hes a nordic indian...
> 
> Lol... we can be so racist ... but oh let it go man... let him enjoy..



Racist pakee is an oxymoron


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

GorkhaPride said:


> Weed? Lol, we prefer football.



didnt you win fifa last time?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GorkhaPride

TOPGUN said:


> Both teams played hard and well, however their can only be one winner and in the end the best team wins that was Pakistan end of story ..... lolz may GOD bless PAKISTAN .


Congrats, I even congratulated Pakistan and they deserved the win but then some members came here and started becoming racially abusive.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PARAS said:


> Racist pakee is an oxymoron



Calm down parass... people here look down on your ***..


----------



## HttpError

PARAS said:


> Skin whitening market is much bigger in pakistan than India .
> 
> Look at my avatar and you will know where I am from . And chennai dudes look angels compared to typical pakistanis
> Take your daily dose of hindi movies and go to sleep Indian obsessed pakee



Angels ? HAHAH I live in GCC and meet Indians on regular basis and know exactly about those black angels  so dont tell me what your kind looks like. I don't want to be more racist  so it's better we end it here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Victory said:


> cant get more retarded than that, even Indians dont react that much on a win against pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PARAS

guluchulo said:


> You are defenatly not from Pak, and i saw couple of aryan sikhs in crowd. They just looked like churas in Pakistan. Lol


I also saw pakistani churas in crowd . Except for a few girls all other pakeez were just

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

come on Indians you were laughing at us when the match was in progress now you are feeling the heat and now resorted to cheap language.

come on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GorkhaPride

Spring Onion said:


> come on Indians you were laughing at us when the match was in progress now you are feeling the heat and now resorted to cheap language.
> 
> come on


Racial abuse from Pakistani members started this.


----------



## Khan_patriot

PARAS said:


> Most ugly nation on earth- BAKISTAN as the arabs call you


Still better than you Higger wannabes....


----------



## Kompromat

Deleted

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

Thread closed due to things getting a bit off topic. Match khatam ho gaya...and all that was to be discussed has been discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

